# Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - Discussion



## The Merg

There seem to be some issues that occur for users when setting up MRV and using a DECA to connect to the home network. This thread is to discuss those issues and possible solutions.

Most home routers are set up to automatically assign IP addresses to all the devices on the home network using DHCP. Most home networks use an IP address in the range of 192.168.x.x, but some also use the range of 10.0.x.x. The router is generally configured to use a range of IP addresses for this, such as 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.255. However, some routers only specify the starting IP address and the number of DHCP clients that are allowed. In the previous example, it would be a starting IP address of 192.168.1.100 with 156 clients allowed. In order to see what this range is set at, you will need to log onto your router. Most routers are setup with an IP address 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1. Check your router documentation to determine what the default router IP address is.

The main issue that seems to occur when using MRV and being connected to your home network is that receivers will start to drop off the network with no indication as to why. The belief is that there is some issue with how DHCP leases are being handled by the receiver. When the router assigns an IP address to the receiver, it is only for a limited amount of time. When that time is about to expire, the receiver is supposed to request the lease to be extended. While the receiver thinks the lease has been extended, it seems that routers are not really doing this, thus the receiver drops off the network.

One way to troubleshoot this issue is to remove the Broadband DECA that bridges the receivers to the home network. Restore Defaults and Repeat Network Setup under Network Setup and they will revert to an internal IP address (169.254.x.x). It can sometimes take a little bit of time before the receivers will see each other using this IP address range, but it should work. Obviously, if MRV is now working fine you are back in business, except that you don't have access to your home network or VOD/PPV.

Since the issue seems to be with DHCP, the next option is to assign IP addresses to your receivers and bypass DHCP. Make sure the Broadband DECA is connected if you had previously disconnected it. Go into Setup and select Network Setup and then Advanced Setup. Here you can manually set the receiver to the IP address of your choice. Make sure to pick an IP address that is outside the DHCP range on the router. So, using the example from before, you would select an IP address below 192.168.1.100.

Use the following info for the other settings:
*Subnet Mask:* 255.255.255.0
*Default Gateway:* <your router IP address>
*DNS:* <your router IP address>

Once you have done this, you should be able to connect to the Internet and also have MRV without the issue of receivers dropping off the network.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Future use.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

So as someone that by no means is any kind of router/network guru...

Let's look at this from the simplest point of view:

Bring up your receivers info screen and write down the network settings.

With a *2Wire* mine are 192.168.1.64 and higher. This router is 192.168.1.254.
So this means my pool is 192.168.1.64 to .253.
Simply changing the last part of the IP address to anything between 192.168.1.010 to 192.168.1.63 will make these static and outside of the DHCP pool.

Working with someone who has a Linksy *WRT320N* shows the pool is 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.149. This router is 192.168.1.1.
So again above the 192.168.1.1 of the router to below the 192.168.1.100 will be the static IP outside of the pool.

As posted each router maker may use slightly different numbers, but I think it would be fairly safe to stay away from the 192.168.1.1, as routers & modems normally use these, and if you simply look at what the receiver is using, you'll be fine if you set the IP to a lower number.

You don't need to do anything to the subnet, gatway or DNS, as these should have been supplied by the router.

As Merg has posted, go into advanced settings and simply change the last box of the IP address.

Hopefully those with other model router will post their info here and this thread can become a useful resource for those that aren't network/router gurus.

I don't think you really need to do anything in the router, and these changes can simply be done from each receiver.


----------



## The Merg

Thanks for the correction about the netmask, I forgot about that, although most routers default to using 192.168.1.x, so the subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 should suffice 99% of the time. As for picking a static IP address, I did mention in my post about determining the range that is being used for DHCP prior to selecting the IP addresses to use. I also mentioned how some home networks do use 10.0.x.x as opposed to 192.168.x.x.

As for reserved DHCP or static DHCP addressing, I myself do use that and had considered putting it in the post above but opted against it. While it allows you to easily manage your devices and from the router you can easily see what devices are connected, I think that trying to get people to set their network up for that is actually a little more difficult.

As with using static IP addressing, the user will still need to log onto the router, however now we are adding on even more steps. The user needs to get the MAC address from the receiver and then find the location of the static/reserved DHCP addressing on the router, if their router has that option as not all do. Then they need to add each of the routers into that table for which every router is different how that information is entered in.

Also, it is still possible that these network drop off might still occur when using static DHCP as you still have the lease issue. The only difference is that with static DHCP, you always know the IP address that will be assigned to a specific device. With static IP addresses, you no longer have to worry about the lease issue.

I also think it is much easier to have the user log into the router and see what the default DHCP range is and then pick an IP address outside that range as instructed in my OP.

Once again, I do like static DHCP and use it myself for all my permanent devices (including laptops). However, I think for users with the receiver drop off issue, that a static IP address is easier to setup and has become a known solution that works.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott

Most standard consumer routers tends to support a single class C network (192.16.x.x with netmask of 255.255.255.0) .. This is not absolute by any means. Heck, technically they're firewall/router combo units, but most consumers think of "firewall" as being software on the PC and "router" being the device that connects you to the Internet (safely).


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Once again, I do like static DHCP and use it myself for all my permanent devices (including laptops). However, I think for users with the receiver drop off issue, that a static IP address is easier to setup and has become a known solution that works.
> 
> - Merg


I think from reading a lot of problem posts AND from my own experiences, that a wireless routers are having more problems with MRV/DECA even when these are hardwired to the router. What exactly is happening with the DHCP lease and MRV isn't clear, but playlists not updating and receivers dropping off line, are problems and checking the receiver IP address has shown it hasn't changed, but something having to do with the lease renewal hasn't worked correctly.

Maybe this table can be added to as we get more "gurus" supplying more information.



Router| Router IP Address| DHCP Pool Range
2Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.0.1|172.16.1.33 - 172.16.1.250
2Wire 2700HG-B Gateway| 192.168.1.254 | 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253
Linksy WRT320N | 192.168.1.1| 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.149
NetGear WNDR3700 | 192.168.1.1 |192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254
D-Link DIR-825 | 192.168.0.1 | 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199


----------



## dsw2112

grog said:


> ...Now if we were using Static DHCP you need to only change the router and the DHCP address range does not need to change. Also we are still using DHCP so we are just clicking an option.
> 
> For NetGear WNDR3700 we would do the following.
> 
> Select LAN Setup
> Under 'Address Reservation' click ADD
> Select the device by name to add. For this case all the 'DIRECTV-H24-' devices.
> 
> Done!
> With this process you only need to click the option. No user entry of any IP address is made. Less risk in doing something wrong...


As VOS mentioned the "problem" with this approach is the DHCP lease, and not necessarily keeping the IP for the receiver the same. Many routers have a configuration option for the lease time (usually defaulted to 24 hours), and this would be an added step to your list. As someone who has configured MRV for several neighbors and witnessed receivers "drop-off" first hand, my personal recommendation would be a pure static IP setup. I've found that non-technically inclined people find it easier to adjust the DHCP pool (only necessary to do this once) and assign static IP's, than perform the above steps (keep in mind the above steps aren't always easy to accomplish/find when you factor in the configuration options on different router types.)


----------



## David MacLeod

netgear fvs336g is similar to above, have not tried it but believe the lan group settings can be used for this too.


----------



## The Merg

While in your router's case, the user would need to alter the start and/or end of the DHCP range, altering that and then changing one number on the receiver is a lot easier than trying to enter an IP address and MAC address in a setting on the router.

Plus, since the issue with the receivers dropping off _appears_ to be related to the DHCP lease, this issue would potentially not be resolved by using static DHCP. The purpose of my OP was to get a user up and running with MRV that has had these drop offs as quickly and as easily as possible.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

grog said:


> As I said before; I have zero problem with pure static method.
> I also think it is worth posting the method I am using as some may find it useful especially if they are trying to resolve more than just the DirecTV loss of lease.
> 
> If the problem is the DHCP lease then I would suspect a connection issue as the default lease expires for me is once every 12 hours for the DirecTV devices.
> 
> If there was a connection issue then the drop would cause a new DHCP request do to the dropped connection. The DHCP request in this case or rather the number of requests is trying to tell you were the problem is but instead of fixing the problem the static method is used to mask the issue. The result is dropped packets and poor performance that no one can figure out since there appears to be 'nothing wrong'.
> 
> If you see excessive DHCP requests then you have a problem that should be fixed plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [DHCP IP: 192.168.3.43] to MAC address 00:16:6b:5f:a2:2d, Saturday, October 23,2010 13:39:16
> [DHCP IP: 192.168.3.43] to MAC address 00:16:6b:5f:a2:2d, Saturday, October 23,2010 01:39:17


The issue is that it is the DirecTV receivers that have the DHCP issue. So while other devices have never had an issue, as soon as you add the DirecTV receivers to the mix you have issues. Somehow the receivers are not handling the requests correctly.

This is really an issue that DirecTV needs to resolve as there does not appear to be anything the end user can do. What is posted here is a way for the end user to have working system that will function as expected.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> *The purpose of my OP was to get a user up and running with MRV that has had these drop offs as quickly and as easily as possible.*
> 
> - Merg





The Merg said:


> The issue is that it is the DirecTV receivers that have the DHCP issue. So while other devices have never had an issue, as soon as you add the DirecTV receivers to the mix you have issues. Somehow the receivers are not handling the requests correctly.
> 
> This is really an issue that DirecTV needs to resolve as there does not appear to be anything the end user can do. What is posted here is a way for the end user to have working system that will function as expected.
> 
> - Merg


While this whole networking setup does draw a lot of experience network folks, you aren't the ones with the problems, so *hopefully* we can keep most of posts to a level that those that *aren't* network savvy can understand and follow some simple steps to get their MRV working.



Router| Router IP Address| DHCP Pool Range
2Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.0.1|172.16.1.33 - 172.16.1.250
2Wire 2700HG-B Gateway| 192.168.1.254 | 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253
Linksy WRT320N | 192.168.1.1| 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.149
NetGear WNDR3700 | 192.168.1.1 |192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254


----------



## veryoldschool

grog said:


> My last comment about Static DHCP
> 
> *Why I give in*
> 
> Based on the information so far no one here gets the reason for the method or why it is a good idea.* Feel free to delete* from FAQ. You can do this yourself
> 
> Just to clarify.
> 
> In my case I did not enter one IP address or MAC address.
> I simply selected the item from the list of discovered devices. It is a simple radio button. How could life be easier.


Knowing exactly what you mean, I also want to tell you that this doesn't ALWAYS work, and as such, I would like to stick to the simplest steps that work for ALL conditions, for those that have problems.


----------



## veryoldschool

grog said:


> You are correct. I do networking for a living. I have written a great amount of network code over the years including network drivers for Ethernet, ATM and Frame-Relay based hardware some of which were based on boards I designed.
> 
> So I am not the one who should post here. And you are also correct that we are the ones with systems that do not need to be fixed.
> 
> Good luck!


You've already been a help with the router info you've given. Please don't go away mad, just this thread will become way too confusing to those that need the help if "the gurus" go off on the pluses of this that or the next thing in great details, we'll all be


----------



## dennisj00

grog said:


> Note: *The subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 will not work with all routers.*If your router gateway for example is 192.168.1.1 but the pool for IP's is 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.128 then you would need a netmask of 255.255.0.0. If the netmask is not set correctly then you would not be able to use the gateway.
> 
> Also; if you assign a device statically it is not easy for most consumers to know the correct way to assign the address. Basically you need to set the router DHCP pool to insure the IP's for you static block do not interfere with the normal pool.
> 
> DHCP pool on router: 192.168.3.2 to 192.168.3.64 <= My pool for HDCP
> Now you could set a static IP using any address above 192.168.3.64 in the same 192.168.3.0 network.
> 
> To me the above information is just to technical for most and subject to issues since you now have to manually maintain your own lists of devices.
> 
> If you use the pure static assignment method be sure the IP's are not in the DHCP pool and you keep of record of where everything is located.
> 
> If you bought a new router for example the access to the static devices may be at risk. One router by default may have the local IP's set to '192.168.1.xx' while another manufacture may have them at '10.0.0.1.xx'. A simple upgrade of your router may be a nightmare do to a simple configuration issue. It suspect many have returned new routers due to issues as I just described. Nothing wrong with the router but joe user did not remember he changed the IP address on device 'x' two years ago.
> 
> There is better method with newer routers and most new routers have this option.
> 
> *Static DHCP - The better method*
> 
> The following example is using the NetGear WNDR3700 router. In this case we will still use DHCP but with a slight twist.
> 
> The actual name of this method is 'Static DHCP'.
> 
> *Address Reservations/B]
> 
> 
> #|IP Address|Device Name|MAC Address
> 1|192.168.3.10|HP002655FCDE91|00:26:55:FCE:91
> 2|192.168.3.40|DIRECTV-H24-6B5FA1CA	|00:16:6B:5F:A1:CA
> 3|192.168.3.43|DIRECTV-H24-6B5FA22D	|00:16:6B:5F:A2:2D
> 4|192.168.3.41|DIRECTV-HR24-6B6D5507|00:16:6B:6D:55:07
> 5|192.168.3.42|DIRECTV-HR24-6B6CF9E7|00:16:6B:6C:F9:E7
> 
> You will also notice I have my printer in the Static DHCP list as well for the same reason. Other devices such as LAPTOP's can benefit from this method.
> 
> Some older routers may not offer the Static DHCP option and in these cases the pure static method would need to be used.*


*

I don't know of a home router that doesn't use a CLASS C mask of 255.255.255.0 --since the 192.168.x.x space is defined for Class C. No home router using 192.168.x.x will have a dhcp pool greater than the class c space (as a default).

Your 'definition of STATIC DHCP' is actually a DHCP Reservation. . . which isn't a static address. Yes, the address stays the same if the DHCP negotiation is successful, but it is re-negotiated at the end of the lease time.

That seems to be the problem with some of the router / H/HR combinations that DHCP isn't re-negotiating properly, hence, a unit drops off the network.

It's not rocket science and very simple for a user to set an address outside of his routers DHCP pool . . .if he spends a few minutes to google or ask a geek friend.

The OP was offering a workaround for units that are dropping off the network because of dhcp reservations.*


----------



## dennisj00

Netgear has really done a dis-service to set their DHCP range to .2 to .254.

Yes, you could use the higher addresses to assign truly 'static' addresses hoping that you'll never get a conflict from the dhcp server. But there should be a DHCP pool and everything else available for a truly static address.


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> OK the dumb blonde in me wants to make this as simple as it can be, so:
> 
> What would happen if "the blonde" goes into the receiver and sees xxx.xxx.1.xxx for the IP address and then changes this to xxx.xxx.2.xxx for all the receivers?
> 
> Wouldn't this do what is needed and be possibly the simplest, most universal change that will work?


Nope!! A mask of 255.255.255.0 means only the last octet (the last group. . .it's derived from base8 numbers) -but the last group needs to be unique and be between 1 and 254.

And outside of the DHCP pool!!

EDIT: if you make this change, you'll still have MRV, but no internet access.

I'll be happy to do a TCP/IP class in the chat room one night . . .


----------



## veryoldschool

White DECAs with PIs are no different than the black ones other than the packaging.
As with all of the DECA/MRV installs/setups, there is a lot of info missing from those that are installing and this is causing various "myths".
The White DECA were using for broadband connections simply because the black ones hadn't come out yet.
I've been using white DECAs for about 18 months, and when it comes to RF, I'll run rings around all you network "gurus". :lol:
You never want to use a splitter larger than you need, as you're just burning signal into the loads for nothing more than keeping the unused ports matched. A total wast of signal.

As for home routers:
Some aren't having any issues with MRV, and I was one of these with no wireless devices on my 2Wire. It was bulletproof with DHCP for over a year.
Some are using wireless devices, but MRV is hardwired and are having problems.
Some are using wireless to bridge the DECA to their home networks also having problems.
It seems if a true static IP [out of the DHCP range] doesn't resolve it, then a reboot of the router does.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> Nope!! A mask of 255.255.255.0 means only the last octet (the last group. . .it's derived from base8 numbers) -but the last group needs to be unique and be between 1 and 254.
> 
> And outside of the DHCP pool!!
> 
> EDIT: if you make this change, you'll still have MRV, but no internet access.
> 
> I'll be happy to do a TCP/IP class in the chat room one night . . .


Darn... I had to try this and boy did I find the ! marks on the setup screen and it doesn't let you save these changes either.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> Netgear has really done a dis-service to set their DHCP range to .2 to .254.
> 
> Yes, you could use the higher addresses to assign truly 'static' addresses hoping that you'll never get a conflict from the dhcp server. But there should be a DHCP pool and everything else available for a truly static address.


Seems like Netgear will require logging into the router to make changes. :eek2:


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> Darn... I had to try this and boy did I find the ! marks on the setup screen and it doesn't let you save these changes either.


I never tried it (because I knew I didn't want to!) but I'm surprised the H/HR gave you grief about it!!


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> Seems like Netgear will require logging into the router to make changes. :eek2:


Not sure what you're saying here since all routers require logging in to make changes. . .


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> Not sure what you're saying here since all routers require logging in to make changes. . .


No this much I know isn't true.
I changed my IPs to outside the DHCP pool, without having to go into the router at all.
"All I needed to do was..." use the advanced network screen/menu on the receivers. "Never changed anything on/in the router"

"Changing the DHCP pool default does require logging in, but what this thread is sort of trying to find is a list of routers and their DHCP pool range so "a blonde" doesn't have to hassle with a router [unless it's a netgear].


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> No this much I know isn't true.
> I changed my IPs to outside the DHCP pool, without having to go into the router at all.
> "All I needed to do was..." use the advanced network screen/menu on the receivers. "Never changed anything on/in the router"
> 
> "Changing the DHCP pool default does require logging in, but what this thread is sort of trying to find is a list of routers and their DHCP pool range so "a blonde" doesn't have to hassle with a router [unless it's a netgear].


Yes, I've said this all along. . . IPs outside of the DHCP pool don't require any interaction from the router . . .except for external access (NAT) or port forwarding back in. . .

In the case of the Netgear router. . .I'd change the DHCP pool to .100 to .150 (or less) and assign all of my devices static IPs except for the 'transient' phones, laptops, etc.

Unfortunately, most people plug in a router, connect to it and surf. I've found people complaining about their speed to find that they're connecting to their neighbor's wireless because their connection is so bad!!


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, I've said this all along. . . IPs outside of the DHCP pool don't require any interaction from the router . . .except for external access (NAT) or port forwarding back in. . .
> 
> In the case of the Netgear router. . .I'd change the DHCP pool to .100 to .150 (or less) and assign all of my devices static IPs except for the 'transient' phones, laptops, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people plug in a router, connect to it and surf. I've found people complaining about their speed to find that they're connecting to their neighbor's wireless because their connection is so bad!!


yeah the "average user" is basically clueless.

DirecTV will never train their installers/techs/CSRs for networking, so some of my intentions here is to try to find ways/steps for "say an installer" to use the receiver to make these changes without going into the router "if possible", since they is every likelihood "the wife" won't have a clue to the router password for the advanced setting changes, which leaves the installer screwed.


----------



## veryoldschool

grog said:


> Like I said; you should be safe with this method. No need to modify anything on the router at all. We do not expect any DHCP requests to pull IP's from the range selected so using those IP's is as safe as excluding them. It's just not best practice but it will work.
> 
> Can't make it any easier for joe installer who does not know networking nor cares to know it.


I like this idea, "but" will need to give it 48 hours.
I've got about the worst config with a wireless hop that will fail every 24+ hours, so I've just changed mine to the 24x range and will post back if this works.
I've gone through this enough to have a very good idea of everything that doesn't work. :lol:


----------



## dennisj00

grog said:


> While the best policy for using static IP means we set the DHCP pool to exclude the IP's we want for static assignment this is by no means a requirement.
> 
> You can assign any device to any IP you desire. The reason for the exclusion is to prevent other devices from being assigned the IP used by your device.
> 
> If we added the pool method information then you would be fine in assigning the IP's without changing the router.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> The NetGear routers pull address from the pool from bottom up. So we know our DHCP IP requests are not going to be assigned higher numbers until we have used up the lower blocks.
> 
> Simply knowing the method means we would be safe to assign a static IP above the usable range we expect for our network.
> 
> 
> 
> Router|Router IP Address|DHCP Pool Range|Assignment Method|Safe Static Rage
> NetGear WNDR3700|192.168.1.1|192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254|UP|192.168.1.240 - 192.168.1.253
> 2-Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.0.1|172.16.1.33 - 172.16.1.250|UP|172.168.1.240-172.168.1.253
> 2-Wire HomePortal 2700HG-B Gateway|192.168.1.254|192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253|UP|192.168.1.240 - 192.168.1.252
> 
> Like I said; you should be safe with this method. No need to modify anything on the router at all. We do not expect any DHCP requests to pull IP's from the range selected so using those IP's is as safe as excluding them. It's just not best practice but it will work.
> 
> Can't make it any easier for joe installer who does not know networking nor cares to know it.


On your table, how do you conclude that 240 to 253 is 'safe' ?

Other than being on the 'high' range of 1-255 and you assume the DHCP server goes from low to high? Some don't.

Fortunately or unfortunately, joe installer doesn't need to worry about this. . . plus he'd have to know different router brands, user names, passwords . . . ain't gonna happen.


----------



## dennisj00

Agreed.


----------



## veryoldschool

Did I say I needed 48 hours? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didn't get 10 mins.

I tried to play a recording via MRV and it failed.
The DVR was no longer on my list of recorders under whole home menu status.

Outside of the DHCP pool [here] is a must.

I'm back to being able to play this recording with "true" Static PIs outside of the pool. :hurah:


----------



## dennisj00

Way to go VOS!!

There's something lurking in the shadows of using DHCP with H/HRs . . .it could be the timing affected by DECA, the router, or the wiring since there's been reports with wired, wireless, or DECA a true 'Static' IP is currently a good workaround.


----------



## dsw2112

grog said:


> ...While the best policy for using static IP means we set the DHCP pool to exclude the IP's we want for static assignment this is by no means a requirement....


I wouldn't agree with this -- there are potential problems with assigning a static IP within a DHCP pool. For the purposes here, most should consider this a requirement.



veryoldschool said:


> I like the exchange of ideas flowing here, but at some point down the road, this thread may need to be cleaned up, and posts deleted, once we've boiled this all down.
> This isn't to stop the discussion, but just to let everyone know at some point this thread needs to be concise for those that are looking for and need the help.


Agreed, and in this spirit of VOS' post our advice should be to assign IP's outside of the DHCP pool. Once the DHCP pool is established a user doesn't need to "mess" with it any longer. Taking a "chance" that a static IP (inside a DHCP pool) will not be assigned by the router just isn't smart advice...


----------



## dennisj00

Good summary. Assigning anything manually in the DHCP pool (except reservations that we don't like!) - is asking for problems 6 days, 6 weeks, 6 months from now. . . and the further from the latest change on your network makes it much harder to find the problem!

I keep a log of any change that I do on anybody's network.


----------



## veryoldschool

So to kind of sum up what looks to be the "simple" way so far:

look at what the receiver pulls off the router while using DHCP.

if you see xxx.64 [or higher] or xxx.100 [or higher] then select ones below, say in the xxx.040 range.

If you see xxx.033 [or higher] select ones below, say in the xxx.010 or 020 range.

If you're looking at a netgear and see xxx.00x [or higher], then you will need to have "someone" manage the router and log in to change the default DHCP pool. 
Either raise the starting IP or lower the ending IP, to create a range of IPs for the receivers to use that are outside of the modified DHCP server pool.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes and 'Ping' any address that you think you might use from a computer on the LAN.

No response is usually good enough to say you can use that address.

But most / all of this is way beyond what should (currently) be required of an installer.

There's just way too many variations / combinations of routers / devices out there.


----------



## The Merg

grog said:


> I agree and that is why I said 'not best practice'.
> 
> Down side is tech may have to leave without the system working since neither the tech or the sub may know how to setup the router to exclude the addresses in question.
> 
> My method simply allowed setup with possible conflict that the user would then need to work out.
> 
> I guess the in the case were you have to ask the user to setup the router you would just leave if they don't know how.


You are making this too hard on the user. What I recommended was that the user check the router to see what the DHCP range is and then just set a static IP address outside that range.

It is easy to do and has been shown to be a resolution that works. The point of the this thread was to get the basic user up and working again. Please don't make this more difficult for them then it has to be.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112

grog said:


> ...Down side is tech may have to leave without the system working since neither the tech or the sub may know how to setup the router to exclude the addresses in question...


The D* tech isn't responsible for any of the networking configuration other than connecting a DECA to the router (if the ICK was ordered.) The advice here is really for the end user after the install is complete (or when problems arise.) MRV will work without a router, and any problems stemming from a router connection to the DECA network would be the user's responsibility.


----------



## dsw2112

grog said:


> In this case I am 100% in agreement. I thought we were talking initial install.
> 
> Initial install is a whole different problem! :eek2:


Initial install is no different -- D* techs are not trained in networking. If the tech deems the router to be "problematic" he will likely remove the ICK from the router. The receivers will auto-assign IP's and do not need a DHCP server. The customer will then need to resolve their router "issues" to enable the internet connectivity. That's why we're here


----------



## veryoldschool

dsw2112 said:


> Initial install is no different -- D* techs are not trained in networking. If the tech deems the router to be "problematic" he will likely remove the ICK from the router. The receivers will auto-assign IP's and do not need a DHCP server. The customer will then need to resolve their router "issues" to enable the internet connectivity. That's why we're here


The basic network connection is to first ask the customer to check if they have internet access. Next is to plug the ICK into their router and ask them to see if they still have internet access. If yes, done. If not, then remove the ICK connection and tell them to have a network service call by somebody like Geek Squad.

"Now" what I've trying to sort out is if a tech could handle a service call where the customer has MRV problems, yet each receiver shows it has internet access.

If most of this can be done through the receiver's network menu, then this could be well within the tech's area of responsibility/area of expertise.
While having to make changes to any router is not, knowing what to do could be given to the customer to have resolved.

"Of course" the end solution here is to have all the receivers handle DHCP for all routers properly.


----------



## dsw2112

veryoldschool said:


> ...If most of this can be done through the receiver's network menu, then this could be well within the tech's area of responsibility/area of expertise...


That's the problem, there's not enough info in the receiver's menu to make a determination. The ideal solution would be for D* to deal with the likely DHCP lease problem the receivers have. I'm not sure if that's possible or even being looked at... At this point I don't see what the installer could/should do differently as it's just not their area of expertise. If the setup (mrv) works with the ICK disconnected then I think their responsibility effectively ends...


----------



## veryoldschool

Well, yes and no: 


veryoldschool said:


> So to kind of sum up what looks to be the "simple" way so far:
> 
> look at what the receiver pulls off the router while using DHCP.
> 
> if you see xxx.64 [or higher] or xxx.100 [or higher] then select ones below, say in the xxx.040 range.
> 
> If you see xxx.033 [or higher] select ones below, say in the xxx.010 or 020 range.
> 
> If you're looking at a netgear and see xxx.00x [or higher], then you will need to have "someone" manage the router and log in to change the default DHCP pool.
> Either raise the starting IP or lower the ending IP, to create a range of IPs for the receivers to use that are outside of the modified DHCP server pool.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> "Of course" the end solution here is to have all the receivers handle DHCP for all routers properly.


That would be a good thing. 

Are we there yet? :nono2:

Still a work in progress on a couple fronts...but then...you already knew that. :lol:


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> [...] this thread may need to be cleaned up, and posts deleted, once we've boiled this all down.
> This isn't to stop the discussion, but just to let everyone know at some point *this thread needs to be concise for those that are looking for and need the help.*


Good point.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Good point.


Perhaps creating a discussion thread parallel to the FAQ.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps creating a discussion thread parallel to the FAQ.


I was just getting ready to post that idea. I'll change the title of this thread to be a discussion and create a new one to be the FAQ.

Mods, if you could please unsticky this one and sticky the new one it would be appreciated. Also, if you can change the external title to match the new internal one.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## mikeny

I use the D-Link DIR-825 Xtreme N Simultaneous Dual Band Gigabit Router. The router's IP is 192.168.0.1. The DHCP pool is 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.0.199.

I have 3 DVRs and a stand alone receiver with Static 'Reserved Addresses' within the pool. They never drop off the network. Whole Home DVR services (DECA/SWM connected) and DOD work consistently.

HR20-700 192.168.0.105 
H21-100 192.168.0.113 
HR24-500 (a)	192.168.0.120 
HR24-500 (b)	192.168.0.121


----------



## veryoldschool

Router| Router IP Address| DHCP Pool Range
2Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.0.1|172.16.1.33 - 172.16.1.250
2Wire 2700HG-B Gateway| 192.168.1.254 | 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253
Linksy WRT320N | 192.168.1.1| 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.149
NetGear WNDR3700 | 192.168.1.1 |192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254
D-Link DIR-825 | 192.168.0.1 | 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199


----------



## veryoldschool

grog said:


> Router|Router IP Address|DHCP Pool Range
> 2-Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.
> *0*
> .1|172.16.
> *1*
> .33 - 172.16.
> *1*
> .250


I have to question/ask about this.

Is this a typo or true?


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> I have to question/ask about this.
> 
> Is this a typo or true?


I didn't find this as a default on the 2-wire support site, but 172.x.x.x is another group of non-routable (internal) addresses that are typically class B.

So a mask of 255.255.0.0 would let this pool work. (the 0s in the mask mean a range of 0-255 can be used)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> I was just getting ready to post that idea. I'll change the title of this thread to be a discussion and create a new one to be the FAQ.
> 
> Mods, if you could please unsticky this one and sticky the new one it would be appreciated. Also, if you can change the external title to match the new internal one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg


Super idea and super work on your part. Thanks.

P.S...nice work on 5K!


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> I didn't find this as a default on the 2-wire support site, but 172.x.x.x is another group of non-routable (internal) addresses that are typically class B.
> 
> So a mask of 255.255.0.0 would let this pool work. (the 0s in the mask mean a range of 0-255 can be used)


The subnet mask used for the network typically corresponds to the class of IP address assigned, as shown 
in the following table.



IP Address Class | Dotted-Decimal Notation Ranges | Corresponding Subnet Mask

Class A | 1.xxx.xxx.xxx to 126.xxx.xxx.xxx | 255.0.0.0

Class B | 128.0.xxx.xxx to 191.255.xxx.xxx | 255.255.0.0

Class C | 192.0.0.xxx to 223.255.255.xxx | 255.255.255.0Maybe you can shed some more light on this.
Why can't my router be 192.168.1.254 and I use 192.168.2.040 ?
"Or" why can a router be 172.16.*0*.1 and yet can use 172.16.*1*.33 - 172.16.*1*.250?

Maybe I've answered my own question, by realizing the "0" in the subnet acts as a wildcard.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> The subnet mask used for the network typically corresponds to the class of IP address assigned, as shown
> in the following table.
> 
> 
> 
> IP Address Class | Dotted-Decimal Notation Ranges | Corresponding Subnet Mask
> 
> Class A | 1.xxx.xxx.xxx to 126.xxx.xxx.xxx | 255.0.0.0
> 
> Class B | 128.0.xxx.xxx to 191.255.xxx.xxx | 255.255.0.0
> 
> Class C | 192.0.0.xxx to 223.255.255.xxx | 255.255.255.0Maybe you can shed some more light on this.
> Why can't my router be 192.168.1.254 and I use 192.168.2.040 ?
> "Or" why can a router be 172.16.*0*.1 and yet can use 172.16.*1*.33 - 172.16.*1*.250?
> 
> Maybe I've answered my own question, by realizing the "0" in the subnet acts as a wildcard.


I'd hafta look into it, but if you set your subnet mask to 255.255.0.0, then you should be able to have your router be 192.168.1.254 and use 192.168.2.040.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Super idea and super work on your part. Thanks.
> 
> P.S...nice work on 5K!


And thank you kind sir.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

This is out of a 2wire convoluted user manual here: http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/2Wire_1000_User_Guide.pdf



> Subnet Mask. The IP addressing system allows subnetworks or "interchanges" to be created, and devices numbers or "extensions" to be established within these subnetworks. These numbers are created using a mathematical device called a subnet mask. A subnet mask, like the IP address, is a set of four numbers in dotted decimal notation. Subnet masks typically take three forms:
> • 255.0.0.0
> • 255.255.0.0
> • 255.255.255.0
> The number 255 "masks" out the corresponding number of the IP address, resulting in IP address numbers that are valid for the network. For example, an IP address of 123.45.67.89 and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 results in a sub network number of 123.45.67.0 and a device number of 89.
> The subnet mask used for the network typically corresponds to the class of IP address assigned, as shown in the following table.


^
which was the table I posted


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> I'd hafta look into it, but if you set your subnet mask to 255.255.*0.0*, then you should be able to have your router be *192.168.1.254 and use 192.168.2.040.
> *
> - Merg


If I do "get this", then these would need to be 191.xxx


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> The subnet mask used for the network typically corresponds to the class of IP address assigned, as shown
> in the following table.
> 
> 
> 
> IP Address Class | Dotted-Decimal Notation Ranges | Corresponding Subnet Mask
> 
> Class A | 1.xxx.xxx.xxx to 126.xxx.xxx.xxx | 255.0.0.0
> 
> Class B | 128.0.xxx.xxx to 191.255.xxx.xxx | 255.255.0.0
> 
> Class C | 192.0.0.xxx to 223.255.255.xxx | 255.255.255.0Maybe you can shed some more light on this.
> *Why can't my router be 192.168.1.254 and I use 192.168.2.040* ?
> "Or" why can a router be 172.16.*0*.1 and yet can use 172.16.*1*.33 - 172.16.*1*.250?
> 
> Maybe I've answered my own question, by realizing the "0" in the subnet acts as a wildcard.


I've never tried a different mask on home routers, but according to the specs the 192.168.x.x space is a Class C that uses a 255.255.255.0 mask and only allows 254 devices -- .0 and .255 are used by the network.

So a class B mask 255.255.0.0 technically allows the address space for 65,024 devices . . (256 * 254)

You can use the mask to segment a smaller portion of any address space. . . for example, 255.255.255.128 will only allow 128 addresses. . .

In simple terms, it's a binary bit-wise AND (I think) that permits addresses that are and-ed with the mask to flow on the LAN. . . otherwise no communication.

That's why your 192.168.2.x won't talk on a 192.168.1.x net with a mask of 255.255.255.0.

But a 172.16.*0*.1 and 172.16.*1*.33 works if the mask is 255.255.0.0

So simple a caveman could do it?


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Super idea and super work on your part. Thanks.
> 
> P.S...nice work on 5K!


+1. Alot of Great Posts go into that Post Count Total!!!


----------



## dennisj00

Windows 7 has a 'Programmers' view of the Calculator that has binary operators. . .

With it set in decimal, enter 192 AND 255 . . . the result is 192.

Same for 168. . Same for 1

So any 192.168.1.x address passes with a mask of 255.255.255.0

This is probably the most difficult concept in TCP/IP. . . and I thought Smith charts were magic!


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> If I do "get this", then these would need to be 191.xxx


No. You could still have 192.168.xxx.xxx. With the subnet mask set to 255.255.0.0, you are allowing the router to see IP addresses with any value in the last two spots. Using 255.255.255.0 keeps it so that the router only sees IP addresses within its own subnet.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen

The Merg said:


> No. You could still have 192.168.xxx.xxx. With the subnet mask set to 255.255.0.0, you are allowing the router to see IP addresses with any value in the last two spots. Using 255.255.255.0 keeps it so that the router only sees IP addresses within its own subnet.
> 
> - Merg


Correct. Where it really gets interesting is when netmask values other than 255 are used (which fortunately doesn't apply here).


----------



## E91

Somebody should send a link to this thread to the higher ups at D*. When I was having MRV problems, they steadfastly maintained that ICK and DECA were unrelated, so that anything my router was doing could not have an impact on MRV. 

Fortunately, I had the guys participating in this thread to talk me through the fix.

Anyway, just wanted to thank you guys again. Since I went to static IPs outside the range of the DHCP, things have run smooth as silk.


----------



## veryoldschool

E91 said:


> Somebody should send a link to this thread to the higher ups at D*.


I'd feel fairly "safe" that this information is headed that way.


----------



## adamson

Its real neat how this thread and the sticky came about after a big zero of information on anything relative to this in one place. And no this is no boo hoo because my post sometime ago got little attention. 

This issue I believe is on the side of the routing device and not Directv equipment. It just seems a lot of routers are not playing nice with MRV. I understand the need to find solutions and obviously thats what this thread is about. As far as I can say the problem is not with Directv whatsoever nor is this their issue. MRV works fine for me without DECA and if I had DECA with internet I am sure it would work well too. Once again its the routing device not your receiver causing the issues. When you all come to realize you need to find a router that will play nice with either DECA or unsupported MRV all will be well. This just makes me think of a solution such as the AM21, we need a device especially made for directv...their own routing device. My bet that will never be. The formality of this thread to me is no more than a lesson for a amateur. Good luck all, and leave the Directv receivers alone, they work but your router does not. This is not Directv's problem period.


----------



## E91

upmichigan said:


> Its real neat how this thread and the sticky came about after a big zero of information on anything relative to this in one place. And no this is no boo hoo because my post sometime ago got little attention.
> 
> This issue I believe is on the side of the routing device and not Directv equipment. It just seems a lot of routers are not playing nice with MRV. I understand the need to find solutions and obviously thats what this thread is about. As far as I can say the problem is not with Directv whatsoever nor is this their issue. *MRV works fine for me without DECA and if I had DECA with internet I am sure it would work well too.* Once again its the routing device not your receiver causing the issues. When you all come to realize you need to find a router that will play nice with either DECA or unsupported MRV all will be well. This just makes me think of a solution such as the AM21, we need a device especially made for directv...their own routing device. My bet that will never be. The formality of this thread to me is no more than a lesson for a amateur. Good luck all, and leave the Directv receivers alone, they work but your router does not. This is not Directv's problem period.


And, exactly how are you "sure" of this? There are dozens of reports on this board of folk who had trouble getting DECA and their routers to play nicely together. You've not tried to implement it yourself, so how do you know it would come off without a hitch for you?

One interesting aspect of your entire "its not DirecTV's problem" argument is the AT&T connection. D* has a formal partnership with AT&T so that you can buy "advanced television" from AT&T (which, if your home is not wired for their Uverse, will be D*). But, guess what? The DSL modem that AT&T sells to all it's DSL customers (2Wire) interferes with the DECA network and causes MRV to fail unless you configure as above. I know for a fact that this can happen - because I had the problem myself.

D*'s DECA system simply does not play nicely with the routers that 90% of the users have installed. In my own case, I probably have six or seven different devices (Roku, PS3, TV, Slingbox, printer, two home computers ) running through my router. None of those devices had a single issue - ever. It was only my D* receivers that were problematic.

In other words, every single provider of internet related technology out there has no problem with the ubiquitous 2Wire modems, with the one exception of D* (who is actually partnered with the provider of 2Wire modems). Even if you have D*'s installer come to your home, install the system using their extra-cost ICK, and then you do exactly as they instruct, you will eventually have problems.

I would say that is very much a DirecTV issue, and I honestly can't see how anybody would say different.


----------



## E91

grog said:


> DirecTV has network engineers. I don't see they would find anything of value in this thread and in the end I did not as well and as such I deleted all my comments.
> 
> But good luck anyway.


With all due respect, Grog, I spoke to their "network experts" on the phone several times trying to resolve this issue. They steadfastly maintained that ICK and DECA are unrelated and that static IPs would accomplish nothing.

Maybe the true engineers are aware of the issue, but you certainly can't reach anybody on the phone at D* who has even a vague idea regard any of the issues in this thread.


----------



## adamson

E91 said:


> With all due respect, Grog, I spoke to their "network experts" on the phone several times trying to resolve this issue. They steadfastly maintained that ICK and DECA are unrelated and that static IPs would accomplish nothing.


Exactly static ip will accomplish nothing. Get a router that will. And this is not a problem only with DECA, unsupported MRV as well.


----------



## David MacLeod

people say their router does not work well with mrv, but everything else on network works fine. so why blame router?
no deca here so no way to test but have suspected broadband adapter "interrupting" (for lack of better term) dhcp requests/lease updates arbitrarily for no known reason.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

With all the different routers and their behavior using DHCP...and based on years of testing with static IP and without...

I have my own anecdotal experience that tells me static IP simply results in less problems and provides a more consistent reliable experience - especially with any model or type of DirecTV setup for networking/Internet connectivity.

At least that's what my DIR-655 told me.


----------



## Steve

As helpful as this _static IP configuration_ sticky will be, the fact of the matter is DirecTV will still need to insure that the DHCP client routines work as flawlessly as possible, since only a small % of the DirecTV subscriber base has access to this site and the technical wherewithal to implement our recommendations.

The vast majority of DirecTV customers (and installers) will not know how to statically configure their boxes and will require a dependable "plug and play" solution.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> The vast majority of DirecTV customers (and installers) will not know how to statically configure their boxes and will require a dependable "plug and play" solution.


Agreed.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With all the different routers and their behavior using DHCP...and based on years of testing with static IP and without...
> 
> I have my own anecdotal experience that tells me static IP simply results in less problems and provides a more consistent reliable experience - especially with any model or type of DirecTV setup for networking/Internet connectivity.
> 
> At least that's what my DIR-655 told me.


Static IPs solved alot of my problems but not all. DECA Solved all of my MRV Problems. Thanks Directv.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> *Static IPs solved alot of my problems *but not all. DECA Solved all of my MRV Problems. Thanks Directv.


If it worked for Richie.... :lol:


----------



## adamson

lol...made my mornin


----------



## Doug Brott

E91 said:


> With all due respect, Grog, I spoke to their "network experts" on the phone several times trying to resolve this issue. They steadfastly maintained that ICK and DECA are unrelated and that static IPs would accomplish nothing.


I would tend to think that in a well-behaved DHCP configuration that static IPs would accomplish nothing. The key being "well-behaved" and with the millions of variations of DHCP server, I can understand why folks would say that DHCP is the problem. Not all configurations are well-behaved.


----------



## Doug Brott

grog said:


> There is a problem and it is not DHCP. If it is doing a DHCP request due to signal loss then it is a problem with signal loss. If it is doing a DHCP request due to a problem with the router then it is a router problem. But the DHCP requests are not timed to happen often and by the technical nature of what DHCP is designed for it is not the issue.


The reality here is that a lot of people by a $50 router/switch (on sale for $20) and expect it to function like a $3,000 router/switch. This contributes to the lack of a well-behaved system.


----------



## E91

Doug Brott said:


> I would tend to think that in a well-behaved DHCP configuration that static IPs would accomplish nothing. The key being "well-behaved" and with the millions of variations of DHCP server, I can understand why folks would say that DHCP is the problem. Not all configurations are well-behaved.


I'm not sure what "well behaved" means. However, once again I point to D*'s strategic partnership with AT*T. As far as I can tell, the 2Wire modem that AT&T provides to all of it's non-commerical users can not co-exist with DECA unless you configure the receivers with static IPs. So, by whatever the standard is for "well behaved", one of the most ubiquitous modems in the home of D* users is not going to qualify.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> I would tend to think that in a well-behaved DHCP configuration that static IPs would accomplish nothing. The key being "well-behaved" and with the millions of variations of DHCP server, I can understand why folks would say that DHCP is the problem. *Not all configurations are well-behaved*.


Boy did I learn that lesson more than once... :eek2::lol:


----------



## Richierich

All I know is that the Proof is in the Pudding. Static IP Addresses worked well for me and I don't know why technically or do I even care because all I want to do is Watch What I Want When I Want and Where I Want To Watch It and that is what DECA and WHDVR did for me and Static IP Addressing got me closer to that point and DECA finally got me to Flawless MRV!!!

I did not want to become a LAN Network Guru just to get MRV working but I was learning alot more about it then I ever cared about.


----------



## veryoldschool

I really don't get those that think DHCP isn't the problem.
Now, since I've had both:


Bulletproof MRV with DHCP and totally plug & play.
Problems with MRV with DHCP, that happen every 24+ hours [daily] and my router's lease time is 24 hours.
I'm not a ethernet specialist and have stayed out of networking threads, leaving them to those that are.
I am an RF specialist and have been using/testing DECA for over a year. When DECA went national, I have been trying to help those with problems.
I can tell you that many have had problems that have nothing to do with DECA, and everything to do with the connection to the router.
Remove the router from the setup and DECA/MRV is bulletproof.

I've worked with some that use the same router I have and have close to the same configuration that was bulletproof for me and it wasn't for them.

Wireless routers seem to be more common with the problem setups than those not using them.

Adding a wireless device to my bulletproof setup has caused it to fail every 24+ hours.

I don't need to know the source of dog poop to know when I've stepped in it. I've stepped in it. Now what I need to do is watch out for it so I don't step in it again.

Changing all my IP addresses to those outside of the DHCP pool has returned my system to being bulletproof. I didn't need to go back into my router to do this, but simply use the receiver's advanced networking setup.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> All I know is that the Proof is in the Pudding. *Static IP Addresses worked well for me and I don't know why technically or do I even care because all I want to do is Watch What I Want When I Want and Where I Want To Watch It *and that is what DECA and WHDVR did for me and Static IP Addressing got me closer to that point and DECA finally got me to Flawless MRV!!!
> 
> I did not want to become a LAN Network Guru just to get MRV working but I was learning alot more about it then I ever cared about.


I'm guessing alot of typical users would feel the same way.

Some of us geeks, on the other hand, enjoy the challenge of the nuts and bolts from time to time.

But for the mainstream user base - having a "plug and play" methodology makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> I don't need to know the source of dog poop to know when I've stepped in it. I've stepped in it. Now what I need to do is watch out for it so I don't step in it again.


Now That Is FUNNY!!! :lol:

That Made My Day Too!!!


----------



## David MacLeod

veryoldschool said:


> I really don't get those that think DHCP isn't the problem.
> Now, since I've had both:
> 
> 
> Bulletproof MRV with DHCP and totally plug & play.
> Problems with MRV with DHCP, that happen every 24+ hours [daily] and my router's lease time is 24 hours.


probably shows the receivers themselves are not accepting the assignment.


> I'm not a ethernet specialist and have stayed out of networking threads, leaving them to those that are.
> I am an RF specialist and have been using/testing DECA for over a year. When DECA went national, I have been trying to help those with problems.
> I can tell you that many have had problems that have nothing to do with DECA, and everything to do with the connection to the router.
> Remove the router from the setup and DECA/MRV is bulletproof.


because nothing is handing out addresses the units stay static.


> I've worked with some that use the same router I have and have close to the same configuration that was bulletproof for me and it wasn't for them.


and you don't see how this could be receivers/deca?


> Wireless routers seem to be more common with the problem setups than those not using them.
> 
> Adding a wireless device to my bulletproof setup has caused it to fail every 24+ hours.


there does seem to be router issues with wifi, perhaps firmware in router


> I don't need to know the source of dog poop to know when I've stepped in it. I've stepped in it. Now what I need to do is watch out for it so I don't step in it again.
> 
> Changing all my IP addresses to those outside of the DHCP pool has returned my system to being bulletproof. I didn't need to go back into my router to do this, but simply use the receiver's advanced networking setup.


so if not using dhcp in receivers (since you are outside of pool) the fact it works does not show dhcp is the issue on the router end. it could be issue on receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool

David MacLeod said:


> ...there does seem to be router issues with wifi, perhaps firmware in router
> 
> so if not using dhcp in receivers (since you are outside of pool) the fact it works does not show dhcp is the issue on the router end. it could be issue on receiver.


You're spiraling in here to what/where the problem is I think.
I think this is kind of a "chicken or egg" problem.
The options look to be to:


get every router maker to modify their firmware to work with DirecTV.
get DirecTV to modify their firmware to work with every router.
Think you can see where #2 seems much more realistic.


----------



## E91

veryoldschool said:


> I really don't get those that think DHCP isn't the problem.
> Now, since I've had both:
> 
> 
> Bulletproof MRV with DHCP and totally plug & play.
> Problems with MRV with DHCP, that happen every 24+ hours [daily] and my router's lease time is 24 hours.
> I'm not a ethernet specialist and have stayed out of networking threads, leaving them to those that are.
> I am an RF specialist and have been using/testing DECA for over a year. When DECA went national, I have been trying to help those with problems.
> I can tell you that many have had problems that have nothing to do with DECA, and everything to do with the connection to the router.
> Remove the router from the setup and DECA/MRV is bulletproof.
> 
> I've worked with some that use the same router I have and have close to the same configuration that was bulletproof for me and it wasn't for them.
> 
> Wireless routers seem to be more common with the problem setups than those not using them.
> 
> Adding a wireless device to my bulletproof setup has caused it to fail every 24+ hours.
> 
> *I don't need to know the source of dog poop to know when I've stepped in it. I've stepped in it. Now what I need to do is watch out for it so I don't step in it again.
> 
> Changing all my IP addresses to those outside of the DHCP pool has returned my system to being bulletproof. I didn't need to go back into my router to do this, but simply use the receiver's advanced networking setup.*


+1 This mirrors my experience exactly.

One other point: When I called D* to report this problem, there response was to send out a service guy to replace my DVR. They then paid my bill for a month and half to compensate me for my troubles. That fixed the problem for a week, and then it cropped up again, so D* send out a senior tech (who couldn't come up with a solution). Then, the folks here talked me through the static IP fix.

I'm guessing the above scenario is playing itself out across the country. The reason D* should attend to the issue is it is probably costing them a pretty penny.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I don't need to know the source of dog poop to know when I've stepped in it. I've stepped in it. Now what I need to do is watch out for it so I don't step in it again.


That has to be one of the most profound thoughts I've ever read. Words to live by.

Thanks - it made my day.


----------



## Doug Brott

My system is on DHCP exclusively (from DIRECTV STB perspective) and it's been bulletproof as well. I use reserved DHCP so that the STBs always have the same IP address. I use my Linux server as my DHCP server, I do not use my router except at times when my Linux server is down for an extended period. In those cases I have to manually enable the DHCP server on my router.

So, I would never say that DHCP is the problem .. but, that's not to say that something related to the DHCP server needed to be polled is the root of the problem. Like VOS said, it may not be the source of the poop, but the poop is still there.

As for 'well-behaved' .. the network needs to be up, functioning and available. There are a lot of (virtual) moving parts in a network and all of them need to be functioning properly. Lost DNS, too many packets, etc. etc. There are a lot of things that can cause a network to "drop" briefly causing problems. Heck, a missing terminator on a DECA network could get you into trouble. Static IP saves you the trouble of having to worry about some of the other things (sounds like what a lot of you guys are happy with) .. For me, static means going to my receivers and setting them up and if I make network changes .. possibly doing it again.  I find reserved DHCP much more convenient, but static IP has a comfort level that I understand as well.


----------



## David MacLeod

veryoldschool said:


> You're spiraling in here to what/where the problem is I think.
> I think this is kind of a "chicken or egg" problem.
> The options look to be to:
> 
> 
> get every router maker to modify their firmware to work with DirecTV.
> get DirecTV to modify their firmware to work with every router.
> Think you can see where #2 seems much more realistic.


I think its its D* issue but w/o deca no way for me to say for sure. on cat5 they work fine for me. I did have some issues messing with port forwarding earlier on but thats actually unrelated to mrv.
since then I actually have moved off router based dhcp and, due to active directory setup, and using server based as I have tons more options.
and w/o knowing how d* has the nic/deca interface setup also hard for me to offer any real evidence.
wish there was way to capture tcp/udp traffic in realtime on BOTH sides of the broadband deca adapter to see whats happening during lease renewals. there may be, I don't know.
I don't have formal training so this is all opinion.
grog was doing some captures, maybe he knows a manner to do it?

edit: also, even cheap routers do follow (albeit loosely at times) industry standards.


----------



## veryoldschool

David MacLeod said:


> I think its its D* issue but w/o deca no way for me to say for sure. on cat5 they work fine for me. I did have some issues messing with port forwarding earlier on but thats actually unrelated to mrv.
> since then I actually have moved off router based dhcp and, due to active directory setup, and using server based as I have tons more options.
> and w/o knowing how d* has the nic/deca interface setup also hard for me to offer any real evidence.
> wish there was way to capture tcp/udp traffic in realtime on BOTH sides of the broadband deca adapter to see whats happening during lease renewals. there may be, I don't know.
> I don't have formal training so this is all opinion.
> grog was doing some captures, maybe he knows a manner to do it?
> 
> edit: also, even cheap routers do follow (albeit loosely at times) industry standards.


With some exchanges with DirecTV engineers and DECA, the broadband DECA acts merely like a component of a switch, so the DECA cloud as a whole should act/react the same as if ethernet from all the receivers connects to a switch and then to the router. Now within the cloud, we can have RF issues, but these are a separate set of problems and can be isolated by removing the router connection.
I don't know why wireless networks changed the way my 2Wire has worked, but it has and it has for others too.
Some have even gone to using a second router for DECA only and connected this to their wireless router, isolating their wireless DHCP from the DECA DHCP.


----------



## DogLover

veryoldschool said:


> You're spiraling in here to what/where the problem is I think.
> I think this is kind of a "chicken or egg" problem.
> The options look to be to:
> 
> 
> get every router maker to modify their firmware to work with DirecTV.
> get DirecTV to modify their firmware to work with every router.
> Think you can see where #2 seems much more realistic.


And isn't part of the point, that neither 1 or 2 is going to happen in a short timeframe. We could call static IP's a "workaround", but at this time it appears to be the only option for getting some people working.

It may not be the "technically preferred" solution. However, if it is the only practical solution, doesn't it make it the "best" solution at this time.


----------



## David MacLeod

it should, but I believe (again opinion) its isn't. could there be rf issue within the adapter itself affecting tcp traffic?
someone please correct me if wrong but iirc a renewal packet is different then initial lease packet. if the renewal is small it might be hitting some discard limit or interference. 
I have no knowledge if rf internally to the adapter could affect that.


----------



## veryoldschool

David MacLeod said:


> it should, but I believe (again opinion) its isn't. could there be rf issue within the adapter itself affecting tcp traffic?
> someone please correct me if wrong but iirc a renewal packet is different then initial lease packet. if the renewal is small it might be hitting some discard limit or interference.
> I have no knowledge if rf internally to the adapter could affect that.


:lol: If you ask a software guy and a hardware guy, what the problem is.. if they're passing the buck, it will always be the other guy's problem. If they want to fix it, it will always be theirs to resolve.
RF & networking are the same I think. :lol:

With the H/HR24s we can test the RF network, by getting losses between nodes and bit-rates, along with dropped sessions count.
A broadband DECA can and has passed these tests, yet had problems on the ethernet end to the router, which was only found/resolved by swapping the DECA.
Anything made can be defective.


----------



## Richierich

Doug Brott said:


> .I find Reserved DHCP much more convenient, but static IP has a comfort level that I understand as well.


I use the Reserved List for DHCP and that works just as well as Static IPs but it is a little different according to one poster who explained the difference but the Bottom Line is you are telling DHCP what IP Address to assign that Device based upon it's Mac Address.

That worked well for me until I went to DECA/SWM WHDVR and now it is Flawless.


----------



## The Merg

upmichigan said:


> Its real neat how this thread and the sticky came about after a big zero of information on anything relative to this in one place. And no this is no boo hoo because my post sometime ago got little attention.
> 
> This issue I believe is on the side of the routing device and not Directv equipment. It just seems a lot of routers are not playing nice with MRV. I understand the need to find solutions and obviously thats what this thread is about. As far as I can say the problem is not with Directv whatsoever nor is this their issue. MRV works fine for me without DECA and if I had DECA with internet I am sure it would work well too. Once again its the routing device not your receiver causing the issues. When you all come to realize you need to find a router that will play nice with either DECA or unsupported MRV all will be well. This just makes me think of a solution such as the AM21, we need a device especially made for directv...their own routing device. My bet that will never be. The formality of this thread to me is no more than a lesson for a amateur. Good luck all, and leave the Directv receivers alone, they work but your router does not. This is not Directv's problem period.





upmichigan said:


> OK but that does not wash.
> 
> I have to say the Netgear modem gateway Im using you do not need to set anything static, but I do anyway. I have tested this both ways. Im sure also there are DECA users who set their receivers static and outside the DHCP pool and still experience disconnects...all this effort here is falling on a problem with the receivers. Like I said post what routers are working well.
> 
> The Linksys router via a cable modem and the Netgear router via a cable modem big issues and absolutely could not get ethernet MRV to work.
> 
> The cable modem gateway I am using is a Netgear CGD24G which I was renting but purchased one new from ebay. Saves me 10 bucks a month. Im serious this thing is magic with MRV.


I myself have a Linksys WRT160N router and use DHCP without issue on it for my network and alongside MRV. However, there are others that seem to have an issue with the same router. Considering how people have no issues with their router and their networks until they add on MRV, it seems that there is an issue with how the receviers are handling the DHCP requests. I say that specifically since I have yet to hear someone who has issues with receivers dropping off the network when they have set up their receivers with static IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> I use the Reserved List for DHCP and that works just as well as Static IPs but it is a little different according to one poster who explained the difference but the Bottom Line is you are telling DHCP what IP Address to assign that Device based upon it's Mac Address.
> 
> That worked well for me until I went to DECA/SWM WHDVR and now it is Flawless.


Correct. With Reserved DHCP, you are just telling the router to assign the same IP address to a particular device everytime the lease is renewed. However, as a lease still needs to be renewed, if you have these dropoff issues using just plain DHCP, you will still have that issue with reserved DHCP as well.

- Merg


----------



## CuriousMark

I seem to be seeing a version of this problem. My router is set to renew leases every two weeks, so I would expect if it was DHCP that the issue would recur weekly. However for me I saw it two days running over the weekend. The one difference I note is that the HR24-200 was "off". Simply turning it "on" solved the problem. I was able to see the list of what was available to play from the H24, so unless that list is cached on the H24, the HR24 seems to have been on the network. There is a lot of troubleshooting I can do to try to understand what is going on and I think I will do so for the fun of it. It is good to know that I have a static IP workaround available to me. I will probably try that as one of the troubleshooting options. For my fist step though, I set the lease period to forever on my Belkin F5d7234 router.

This is a great discussion and I look forward to adding any useful information I can glean.


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Correct. With Reserved DHCP, you are just telling the router to assign the same IP address to a particular device everytime the lease is renewed. However, as a lease still needs to be renewed, if you have these dropoff issues using just plain DHCP, you will still have that issue with reserved DHCP as well.
> - Merg


What you said was a brief description of what this Poster stated who was very well versed in the world of Routers. With a True "Static" IP Address it is never reassigned like the Reserved DHCP.


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> What you said was a brief description of what this Poster stated who was very well versed in the world of Routers. With a True "Static" IP Address it is never reassigned like the Reserved DHCP.


Correct. With a static IP address, the device is telling the router what its IP address is going to be, hence no lease.

- Merg


----------



## bobcamp1

veryoldschool said:


> You're spiraling in here to what/where the problem is I think.
> I think this is kind of a "chicken or egg" problem.
> The options look to be to:
> 
> 
> get every router maker to modify their firmware to work with DirecTV.
> get DirecTV to modify their firmware to work with every router.
> Think you can see where #2 seems much more realistic.


I disagree. #1 has just as equal a chance as #2, which has as equal a chance as seeing pigs fly. That's why D* doesn't support non-DECA solutions. They don't want to test the hundreds of combinations their customers might have.

I've seen many consumer-grade routers (i.e. the ones you get for free with your ISP or the ones in Best Buy) have problems with DHCP. Specifically, Linksys, Actiontec, Netgear, and Belkin. Add the fact that the D* receivers probably have the bare minimum hardware and firmware needed to support Ethernet, and you're asking for trouble. Eliminating DHCP and assigning static IP addresses doesn't hurt (unless it's done wrong) and can only help. It resolves more connectivity problems than you think. And it's free! What's not to like?


----------



## veryoldschool

bobcamp1 said:


> I disagree. #1 has just as equal a chance as #2, which has as equal a chance as seeing pigs fly. That's why D* doesn't support non-DECA solutions. They don't want to test the hundreds of combinations their customers might have.
> 
> I've seen many consumer-grade routers (i.e. the ones you get for free with your ISP or the ones in Best Buy) have problems with DHCP. Specifically, Linksys, Actiontec, Netgear, and Belkin. Add the fact that the D* receivers probably have the bare minimum hardware and firmware needed to support Ethernet, and you're asking for trouble. Eliminating DHCP and assigning static IP addresses doesn't hurt (unless it's done wrong) and can only help. It resolves more connectivity problems than you think. And it's free! *What's not to like?*


Might as well add 2Wire to your list.
As to "why not":
Anybody here most likely isn't the "normal customer" and installers are never going to learn or deal with routers. The DirecTV plan is for them to plug in the broadband DECA to the router and if there are any computer/internet issues, remove the broadband DECA connection. This is the "supported method".
Now even the supported DECA has shown to have problems for some, hence why this thread was started.
So far, most routers look to have a range of IP addresses that are outside of the DHCP pool, "so" it is feasible for CRS/installers to simply make changes in the receiver's advanced networking menu to use static addresses.
Now Netgear seems to NOT have any IP addresses outside of their DHCP pool, with the default settings. 
So using static won't work as well and *who is going to log into the router and adjust the DHCP pool?
*Mom & pop/Joe sixpack aren't going to know how to do this*.
*Does this mean either the CSR or the installer must leave the instructions for "the geek squad" or someone else to come in and make these changes? How well would this work? They may know router settings, but not understand DirecTV, so this will/could simply become another disaster where the right & left hand don't have a clue what each other is doing.


----------



## houskamp

Ironicaly DECA does nothing to fix a DHCP problem as it's still using the homeowners router for DHCP..


----------



## RunnerFL

I know I'm kinda late to the party and not to nitpick but... "Static DHCP" is an oxymoron. Your IP is either acquired via DHCP or it is static, but not both. I believe the term you mean is "DHCP Reservation".


----------



## dsw2112

houskamp said:


> Ironicaly DECA does nothing to fix a DHCP problem as it's still using the homeowners router for DHCP..





veryoldschool said:


> ...So far, most routers look to have a range of IP addresses that are outside of the DHCP pool, "so" it is feasible for CRS/installers to simply make changes in the receiver's advanced networking menu to use static addresses...


And this is where the "supported" MRV solution gets a bit fuzzy... While it may be feasible for an installer to input a static IP into the receiver, the approach leads to problems if/when the customer switches providers/routers.

A different router may have an IP of a different subnet (in which case MRV will work, but internet connectivity will be lost); or the router may reside on the same subnet, but the static IP may now fall in the DHCP pool.

No great solution here, but those that find this thread will get the education needed to understand the issues


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> I think from reading a lot of problem posts AND from my own experiences, that a wireless routers are having more problems with MRV/DECA even when these are hardwired to the router. What exactly is happening with the DHCP lease and MRV isn't clear, but playlists not updating and receivers dropping off line, are problems and checking the receiver IP address has shown it hasn't changed, but something having to do with the lease renewal hasn't worked correctly.


It's quite possible that when/if the DVR/Receiver sends back a renew request, to renew the DHCP lease, it's getting "lost" by the other DVRs/Receivers on the network.


----------



## RunnerFL

dsw2112 said:


> As someone who has configured MRV for several neighbors and witnessed receivers "drop-off" first hand, my personal recommendation would be a pure static IP setup.


Ditto

DHCP Reservations are nice but not foolproof.


----------



## RunnerFL

dennisj00 said:


> In the case of the Netgear router. . .I'd change the DHCP pool to .100 to .150 (or less) and assign all of my devices static IPs except for the 'transient' phones, laptops, etc.


That's what I do. I even go so far as to group my devices. All of my DirecTV receivers are in my 192.168.1.2X block while my DVD players and BluRay Players are in 192.168.1.3X and all my computers are in 192.168.1.8X or 192.168.1.9X, and so on, while my DHCP range is 100 to 150.


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> Did I say I needed 48 hours? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I didn't get 10 mins.
> 
> I tried to play a recording via MRV and it failed.
> The DVR was no longer on my list of recorders under whole home menu status.
> 
> Outside of the DHCP pool [here] is a must.
> 
> I'm back to being able to play this recording with "true" Static PIs outside of the pool. :hurah:


Did you submit a report in the issues thread? 

I don't think I've ever seen anyone submit a report on this issue, I could be wrong.


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> I know I'm kinda late to the party and not to nitpick but... "Static DHCP" is an oxymoron. Your IP is either acquired via DHCP or it is static, but not both. I believe the term you mean is "DHCP Reservation".


Actually "static" would be on the receiver side, by setting it from the advanced network menu, but if this address falls within the DHCP pool of the router, it isn't truly "static".
Reserved by MAC address will have the router keep sending the same IP address to the receiver, but it too doesn't work as well. "I know" from trying it with my troublesome setup.
True static, outside the DHCP pool has been "bulletproof" for me on this troublesome DECA setup.


----------



## RunnerFL

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Some of us geeks, on the other hand, enjoy the challenge of the nuts and bolts from time to time.


Ain't that the truth!

It's also led to me breaking things worse than they already were at times too. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> Actually "static" would be on the receiver side, by setting it from the advanced network menu, but if this address falls within the DHCP pool of the router, it isn't truly "static".


Am I assuming to much when I think that if I say "static IP" everyone should know I'm talking about an IP outside of your DHCP pool? :lol:



veryoldschool said:


> Reserved by MAC address will have the router keep sending the same IP address to the receiver, but it too doesn't work as well. "I know" from trying it with my troublesome setup.


Others have had the same issue as well with that setup.



veryoldschool said:


> True static, outside the DHCP pool has been "bulletproof" for me on this troublesome DECA setup.


Same here. In fact I can't recall ever using anything other than a Static IP on my DVRs from the moment we got networking. I always use static on everything except my laptop, because it's used on several networks, my iPhone and my iPad. My rule of thumb is if a device allows me to use a Static IP then I do.


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> Same here. In fact I can't recall ever using anything other than a Static IP on my DVRs from the moment we got networking. I always use static on everything except my laptop, because it's used on several networks, my iPhone and my iPad. My rule of thumb is if a device allows me to use a Static IP then I do.


"See the thing is...."
A lot of the DECA/MRV testing was done by members who setup their networks like you.
I on the other hand was using "simple" DHCP and hadn't had my wireless network active. This gave me "bulletproof" performance.
Then DECA/MRV went national and we started having posts about receivers dropping off line.
When I activated my wireless network [same router] all of a sudden "AH!! I now see what problems they were having".
Changed over to "true static" and I'm now back to my bulletproof DECA/MRV.
Had "we all" been less geeks than we are, "this problem" would have shown up in testing, hopefully to have been addressed *before *this went national.


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> Had "we all" been less geeks than we are, "this problem" would have shown up in testing, hopefully to have been addressed *before *this went national.


You have a very valid point there, and I agree.


----------



## azarby

I believe that this DHCP problem was reported in testing, as i know I was one of several that could only make our system work with static IPs. As to what became of the issue report is beyond my sphere of knowledge. I set up the static IPs during the testing and it has been that way ever since. Not one problem of losing connectivity on MRV, both direct wired , hybrid (half DECA half direct wired ) and full DECA.


----------



## E91

RunnerFL said:


> I know I'm kinda late to the party and not to nitpick but... "Static DHCP" is an oxymoron. Your IP is either acquired via DHCP or it is static, but not both. I believe the term you mean is "DHCP Reservation".


Not that it means so much, but this is cut and pasted from my router's setup:

DIRECTV-HR24-24570D98 192.168.1.50 Connected Static IP 
DIRECTV-HR24-24540BAB 192.168.1.51 Connected Static IP


----------



## RunnerFL

E91 said:


> Not that it means so much, but this is cut and pasted from my router's setup:
> 
> DIRECTV-HR24-24570D98 192.168.1.50 Connected Static IP
> DIRECTV-HR24-24540BAB 192.168.1.51 Connected Static IP


Well it doesn't really matter what a router says it is. The point is it's not static if the router assigns the IP, even if it assigns the IP every time. It's only static if you set the IP on the device and not involve the router at all for the assignment.


----------



## The Merg

RunnerFL said:


> I know I'm kinda late to the party and not to nitpick but... "Static DHCP" is an oxymoron. Your IP is either acquired via DHCP or it is static, but not both. I believe the term you mean is "DHCP Reservation".


True. I believe people just interchangeably use the phrase "static DHCP" for "DHCP Reservation" or "Reserved DHCP".

- Merg


----------



## adamson

Still going strong with my Netgear CGD24G, modem gateway. Unsupported MRV and not one failure or receiver falling off the network. Like I said I bet it would be just as reliable with DECA. So this just blows holes in all these analytical observations. So I firmly believe the issues fall on what routing device you are using. Question is how are issues people are having going to get resolved correctly and when. For those who have their receivers falling off the network, I would find a routing device that works, and that challenge is over for me. I have tested a few newer consumer routers and they cannot do MRV period. It just seems to me the routing devices today just refuse to play nice with DECA or wired MRV, like you want it, we have another solution...pay up for a somewhat commercial device if not that in itself. Anybody wanting a device like mine they cannot be purchased retail, they are still available on e-bay new in box for $63.00. Its a all in one advanced cable modem gateway/wireless.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> Changed over to "true static" and I'm now back to my bulletproof DECA/MRV.
> Had "we all" been less geeks than we are, "this problem" would have shown up in testing, hopefully to have been addressed *before *this went national.


Well, I Reported this problem and HDTVFAN0001 told me to set them up as Static IP Addresses so I changed to what I thought was True Static IP Addresses by using Reserved DHCP List and that has worked for me even though a very knowledgeable Poster who knows alot about routers and wireless networks informed me that even though my "IP Address" wasn't changing but being Reassigned as the exact same IP Address every time it still had to be polled and renegotiated as a Lease and that wasn't really the Best Way to do it.

I still have it set up as DHCP Reservation and it works great but if I had to do it all over again I would make it a True Static IP Address outside of the DHCP Range.


----------



## The Merg

upmichigan said:


> Still going strong with my Netgear CGD24G, modem gateway. Unsupported MRV and not one failure or receiver falling off the network. Like I said I bet it would be just as reliable with DECA. So this just blows holes in all these analytical observations. So I firmly believe the issues fall on what routing device you are using. Question is how are issues people are having going to get resolved correctly and when. For those who have their receivers falling off the network, I would find a routing device that works, and that challenge is over for me. I have tested a few newer consumer routers and they cannot do MRV period. It just seems to me the routing devices today just refuse to play nice with DECA or wired MRV, like you want it, we have another solution...pay up for a somewhat commercial device if not that in itself. Anybody wanting a device like mine they cannot be purchased retail, they are still available on e-bay new in box for $63.00. Its a all in one advanced cable modem gateway/wireless.


While I don't disagree that the router being used comes somewhat into play in getting MRV to work, there is something with how the DirecTV receivers handle DHCP that is not working right. If DHCP works without issue until you hook up a receiver and only the receiver has an issue with dropping off the network, then something in that path is not working right. That fact that it is resolved once the user switches to static IP, narrows it down to an issue with DHCP.

Now where that issue is occuring is the question. Is the router not handling the DHCP lease request correctly from the receiver, is the DHCP renewal getting lost on the DECA cloud, is the receiver not handling the request correctly? I can't answer that question for you.

And to expect your low-tech, basic user to go out and purchase a specific router just for use with MRV is not going to happen. People already have their networks set up and some are using Wireless-N, whereas your router is only Wireless-G. DirecTV needs to figure out why DHCP is not working correctly with their receivers and get that corrected. In the meantime, we have provided a work-around that resolves the issue and gets the user up and running with no additional cost.

- Merg


----------



## Barry in Conyers

upmichigan said:


> I have tested a few newer consumer routers and they cannot do MRV period.


My WRT54G works perfectly for MRV, D*oD and TVApps with either DECA or Ethernet using either DHCP or static addressing. I have never had a receiver "fall off the network". My network clients change frequently, so DHCP is less hassle.

Just my experience and opinion, YMMV.


----------



## The Merg

upmichigan said:


> I have tested a few newer consumer routers and they cannot do MRV period.


BTW, I have a Linksys WRT160N wireless router that I got for under $30 that works perfectly with MRV and I do not use static IP addressing.

Some work and some don't.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> BTW, I have a Linksys WRT160N wireless router that I got for under $30 that works perfectly with MRV and I do not use static IP addressing.
> 
> Some work and some don't.
> 
> - Merg


I had the WRT54G and it didn't work flawlessly but would drop DVRs off from time to time but my WRT610N Router works better and since I went to DHCP Reservations I have had Zero Problems.


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> I had the WRT54G and it didn't work flawlessly but would drop DVRs off from time to time but my WRT610N Router works better and since I went to DHCP Reservations I have had Zero Problems.


My point exactly. My $30 router works just as good as your $120 router. So, it is not that all consumer routers are bad. However, you do get dual-band with your router and I do not. 

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> My point exactly. My $30 router works just as good as your $120 router. So, it is not that all consumer routers are bad. However, you do get dual-band with your router and I do not.
> 
> - Merg


And I was told that my problem was that it was a "G" Speed Router and that "N" Speed would help so I bought the WRT610N and paid alot for it and it works great but only after I went to DHCP Reservations.

I also have 4 WGA600N Wireless Gaming Adapters that I will sell for cheap if anyone needs them. :lol:


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> And I was told that my problem was that it was a "G" Speed Router and that "N" Speed would help so I bought the WRT610N and paid alot for it and it works great but only after I went to DHCP Reservations.


Which makes this issue even more difficult to resolve. Why did your WRT54G router not work well with DECA, while Barry's did when you guys had the same router? It could be that you had different versions of the router and one version works better than another. If that's the case, then it is possible that different versions of the Netgear modem/router might have the same issue.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> Which makes this issue even more difficult to resolve. Why did your WRT54G router not work well with DECA, while Barry's did when you guys had the same router? It could be that you had different versions of the router and one version works better than another. If that's the case, then it is possible that different versions of the Netgear modem/router might have the same issue.


Also could have been a location issue in Rich's set-up and not Barry's. E.g., "single-channel" G in Rich's set-up may have had intermittent connectivity issues, while "dual-channel" N now provides him a more robust, continuous connection. Just a thought.


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Which makes this issue even more difficult to resolve. Why did your WRT54G router not work well with DECA, while Barry's did when you guys had the same router? It could be that you had different versions of the router and one version works better than another. If that's the case, then it is possible that different versions of the Netgear modem/router might have the same issue.
> 
> - Merg


Also, HDTVFAN0001 told me to Update the Version of the Router's Software so I did that and still the 54G didn't cut the mustard so I got the WRT610N Router and then after switching to DHCP Reservation List everything seemed to work alot better without losing DVRs but still had some Glitches so when a change came along to Upgrade to DECA/SWM I jumped at it along with adding 3 HR24-500s and I haven't looked back.

My Setup Now is Truly Flawless and I am one Happy Camper.

It was like having a baby going thru months of birth pains trying to get it working right but now it does and I am Grateful.


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Which makes this issue even more difficult to resolve. Why did your WRT54G router not work well with DECA, while Barry's did when you guys had the same router? It could be that you had different versions of the router and one version works better than another. If that's the case, then it is possible that different versions of the Netgear modem/router might have the same issue.
> 
> - Merg


I still have my WRT54G Router so I guess I could find out what version it is so we could compare that information.

I just believe that Dual Path "N" Speed works better in most cases but I know of several who had "G" Routers that worked just fine.

There are alot of environmental factors that come into Play here so I am just very Happy I got the DECA/SWM HD Upgrade Package and now everything is Great.


----------



## bobcamp1

veryoldschool said:


> Might as well add 2Wire to your list.
> As to "why not":
> Anybody here most likely isn't the "normal customer" and installers are never going to learn or deal with routers. The DirecTV plan is for them to plug in the broadband DECA to the router and if there are any computer/internet issues, remove the broadband DECA connection. This is the "supported method".


I didn't realize you wanted the installers to set up the router. That's not going to work. And not many customers can configure their router. I thought you were putting together a thread that would stick to the top of this forum, so that people having trouble could try to figure out what to do on their own (or have a geek friend or relative help them).

That's what I get for reading this thread while watching NFL Replay at the same time. :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool

Just reading all the latest posts shows exactly what our problems are. 
*
upmichigan* feels changing to a specific router is the best option. He had an earlier thread asking for which routers to use. I have a 2Wire and at the time it was working flawlessly [without the wireless network], so I would have suggested "everyone" get a 2Wire.

I've worked with others with a 2Wire that had their DECA hardwired [my exact setup at the time] who had problems. I found while they had DECA hardwired, they also had a fairly active wireless network too. I activated my wireless network and started seeing similar problems.

I helped someone earlier this week with a linksys router that was constantly dropping off receivers on their hardwired DECA. They changed to static outside the DHCP pool and have not had a problem since.

Reading more of the latest posts show the same mixed results. One doesn't have an issue with a router, while another did.

Since no one had problems before adding MRV, why is it so hard for some to believe the source of the problem lies in the DirecTV receivers? 

Remove the router from the equation, and MRV/DECA works flawlessly. Add the router into the equation and we get mixed results.

Sure one could look at the router's firmware as being the problem not handling the receiver's request correctly. This would require every marker of routers to conform to DirecTV's requests. This just seems as ridiculous as asking every customer to use only certain routers.

MRV needs to be modified/improved to work with what customers have, and not change customers to work with MRV.

Currently changing to static IPs is a work-a-round, but not one that is reasonable for all DirecTV customers, CSRs, and installers/techs.


----------



## veryoldschool

bobcamp1 said:


> I didn't realize you wanted the installers to set up the router. That's not going to work. And not many customers can configure their router. I thought you were putting together a thread that would stick to the top of this forum, so that people having trouble could try to figure out what to do on their own (or have a geek friend or relative help them).
> 
> That's what I get for reading this thread while watching NFL Replay at the same time. :grin:


This thread morphed from "that thread" into a discussion thread.
No installer should go into a customer's router.
If an installer could make changes in the receiver to work with the router, this seems feasible, but as we're finding out, there isn't a "one thing fits all" for them to do.


----------



## E91

RunnerFL said:


> Well it doesn't really matter what a router says it is. The point is it's not static if the router assigns the IP, even if it assigns the IP every time. It's only static if you set the IP on the device and not involve the router at all for the assignment.


I think you may be misunderstanding what we are all doing. We set the IP address on the HR24 itself, through the advanced network menu, and we use an address that is outside the DHCP of the device. The router is not involved in the assignment.


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> Also could have been a location issue in Rich's set-up and not Barry's. E.g., "single-channel" G in Rich's set-up may have had intermittent connectivity issues, while "dual-channel" N now provides him a more robust, continuous connection. Just a thought.


I believe, and Rich can correct me if I'm wrong, but MRV was still hardwired although it was connected via the G-Router. That router has since been replaced with the WRT610N, but MRV is still performed via hardwire and not wireless.



richierich said:


> I still have my WRT54G Router so I guess I could find out what version it is so we could compare that information.
> 
> I just believe that Dual Path "N" Speed works better in most cases but I know of several who had "G" Routers that worked just fine.
> 
> There are alot of environmental factors that come into Play here so I am just very Happy I got the DECA/SWM HD Upgrade Package and now everything is Great.


But, those that are using the Wireless-G routers are still hardwired for use of MRV, correct? I'm not sure there are many people out there using a Wireless-G router to use MRV in a wireless setup. I did it for a while and it was just able to handle SD content. I don't think I could have successfully used it for HD content.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

bobcamp1 said:


> I thought you were putting together a thread that would stick to the top of this forum, so that people having trouble could try to figure out what to do on their own (or have a geek friend or relative help them).


Here it is...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

- Merg


----------



## adamson

Not using wireless for MRV, hardwired completely. I tried getting away with wireless on one tv...no go so I had the cat 5 tele line terminated and outlet rewired. The modem gateway I have is wireless G. My HR's and H24 are static outside the dhcp range although for me they work fine without static ip's or address reservation. The issue at hand for people really needs a good look and it will be interesting how this gets resolved. 

I said this before and maybe somebody will take me serious. Directv should develop a router like the AM21 fix. I see vizio now has their own router for streaming, blu ray players etc. I wonder how theirs works.


----------



## The Merg

upmichigan said:


> I said this before and maybe somebody will take me serious. Directv should develop a router like the AM21 fix.


How is developing a router like the AM21?

- Merg


----------



## adamson

I know the AM21 is not a router...it was an addition as in QUICK FIX for the no antenna tuner issue.


----------



## veryoldschool

upmichigan said:


> I know the AM21 is not a router...it was an addition as in QUICK FIX for the no antenna tuner issue.


I just see this as a can of worms. 
While the AM-21 I don't think of as a "quick fix", but merely an option for customers that needed OTA, AND a cost savings for those that don't need OTA.
For DirecTV to go into the router market, would require "not one router" but a whole line of routers for all the types of broadband out there.


----------



## The Merg

upmichigan said:


> I know the AM21 is not a router...


Sorry, I was asking how creating a router was like creating the AM21.



upmichigan said:


> it was an addition as in QUICK FIX for the no antenna tuner issue.


The AM21 was not a quick fix for the receivers not having OTA built-in. DirecTV purposely removed the OTA tuner from receivers as a cost-saving move. In order to still provide service of OTA to those that needed it, they created the AM21. I would say it was a long and thought out process (save money on production of receiver and create income on sale of external OTA tuner).

- Merg


----------



## carguy238

Hey guys, I have been following ths thread closely and just wanted to check in here. I am more of the average user. Most of the people posting in this thread are much more knowledgeable about computers and networking than I am. Quoting Veryoldschool's post

"I've worked with others with a 2Wire that had their DECA hardwired [my exact setup at the time] who had problems. I found while they had DECA hardwired, they also had a fairly active wireless network too.

This is me that VOS was helping. I tried everything to get my 2wire to behave without success. This includes static IP addresses outside my DHCP range. This did not improve my situation. I still lost receivers every two days.

I have connected a second router, a Netgear WRG614NA that was included with a previous computer purchase. This cost me nothing as this was sitting on my shelf unopened. This is connected to my 2wire by DHCP and the only thing on this router is my five receivers. After a few days I did have some drop offs. I have since changed to static IP's and so far everything has been running very well.

My thought on this is that I needed to isolate my receivers from the rest of my network.
VOS did not reccomend this, it was an experiment and I had nothing to loose. I am sure that this sounds like a somewhat convoluted fix but again SO FAR this is working and after struggling with this for several months I was willing to try just about anything. I am not reccomending that anyone else go this route I just wanted to update everyone on my situatuion and what appears to have worked for me.


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> I believe, and Rich can correct me if I'm wrong, but MRV was still hardwired although it was connected via the G-Router. That router has since been replaced with the WRT610N, but MRV is still performed via hardwire and not wireless.
> - Merg


I had two DVRs Hardwired and 4 more Wireless operating with WGA600Ns (hence the hint that I had 4 for sale). I had more problems with the Wireless Connected DVRs than the ones that were hardwired leading me to believe that it has something to do with DHCP's Reassignment of Leases so that led me to Assigning Static IP Addresses via DHCP Reservations even though later I learned that this method was not Truly Static.


----------



## RunnerFL

E91 said:


> I think you may be misunderstanding what we are all doing. We set the IP address on the HR24 itself, through the advanced network menu, and we use an address that is outside the DHCP of the device. The router is not involved in the assignment.


I completely understand what you are doing... However my point, that you quoted, is that there is no such thing as "Static DHCP". If, as you say, it has nothing to do with the router then why did you respond to what I said by saying "...from my router's setup"?


----------



## RunnerFL

upmichigan said:


> I said this before and maybe somebody will take me serious. Directv should develop a router like the AM21 fix. I see vizio now has their own router for streaming, blu ray players etc. I wonder how theirs works.


Then you'd probably wind up with a router that wouldn't work with customer's ISPs. This is a huge can of worms...


----------



## veryoldschool

carguy238 said:


> Hey guys,...
> 
> I have connected a second router, a Netgear WRG614NA that was included with a previous computer purchase. This cost me nothing as this was sitting on my shelf unopened. This is connected to my 2wire by DHCP and the only thing on this router is my five receivers. After a few days I did have some drop offs. I have since changed to static IP's and so far everything has been running very well.
> 
> My thought on this is that I needed to isolate my receivers from the rest of my network.
> VOS did not reccomend this, it was an experiment and I had nothing to loose. I am sure that this sounds like a somewhat convoluted fix but again SO FAR this is working and after struggling with this for several months I was willing to try just about anything. I am not reccomending that anyone else go this route I just wanted to update everyone on my situatuion and what appears to have worked for me.


Since I always try to "connect the dots", here's what I'm coming up with:
Your 2Wire has a lot of wireless traffic and this has caused you to not have the exact same results as I'm having with my 2Wire.
You've isolated your MRV from your 2Wire/wireless router with your Netgear, which isn't/doesn't have any wireless traffic. It sounds like you've even needed to change the receivers to having them static, but have not needed to modify the netgear's DHCP pool, to exclude the receiver IPs.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> It sounds like you've even needed to change the receivers to having them static, but have not needed to modify the netgear's DHCP pool, to exclude the receiver IPs.


Generally you only have one router on a network acting as a DHCP server. So, in this case, the Netgear would not be set up for DHCP and assignments would still be coming from the 2Wire. So setting up static IP addresses would just need to take into account the DHCP range on the 2Wire.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Generally you only have one router on a network acting as a DHCP server. So, in this case, the Netgear would not be set up for DHCP and assignments would still be coming from the 2Wire. So setting up static IP addresses would just need to take into account the DHCP range on the 2Wire.
> 
> - Merg


We'll need for carguy238 to answer this, "but" the netgear being connected to the 2Wire, doesn't mean it was disabled as a DHCP server. I know I told him to check that the DNS on the netgear was what was on the 2Wire, which I think came up without making any changes.

Now maybe this is wrong but:
AT&T supplies IP to the 2Wire, the 2Wire supplies local IPs. The netgear picks up its IP off the 2Wire [as it would from a modem] and then supplies IPs to anything connected to it.
Now, a second router can be configured to not be an DHCP server, but does it have to be?


----------



## carguy238

Hi guys, when I connected the Netgear it was using a 10.0.0.X range where the 2wire is using 192.168.1.XXX I really did not do anything else with it. I thought that maybe It may have been a good thing that the addresses were completely different. When I did have a problem with drop offs after the first couple of days I just went into the receiver's network setup and changed the Netgear 10.0.0.X to 10.0.0.XX being outside the Netgear's DHCP range. Hope I have addressed the question.


----------



## dsw2112

veryoldschool said:


> ...Now, a second router can be configured to not be an DHCP server, but does it have to be?...


A router does not need to be a DHCP server regardless of whether it's the 1'st, 2nd, etc.


----------



## E91

RunnerFL said:


> I completely understand what you are doing... However my point, that you quoted, is that there is no such thing as "Static DHCP". If, as you say, it has nothing to do with the router then why did you respond to what I said by saying "...from my router's setup"?


I think this is starting to get into an unproductive direction.

Anything that has a connection to the internet in my house, whether wired or wireless, shows up when I pull up the router's setup screen.

However, like everybody else here, I set up static IPs outside the range of the DHCP using the HR24's menus. It wasn't a "DHCP reservation" since it was assigned via DHCP at all.

In any case, sounds like everybody here knows what we are talking about, so whether we call it "static IPs is not really all that important. The main thing is the DVRs need to have an fixed IP address outside the range of the DHCP.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

E91 said:


> However, like everybody else here, I set up static IPs outside the range of the DHCP using the HR24's menus. It wasn't a "DHCP reservation" since it was assigned via DHCP at all.
> 
> In any case, sounds like everybody here knows what we are talking about, so whether we call it "static IPs is not really all that important. The main thing is the DVRs need to have an fixed IP address outside the range of the DHCP.


My system is working fine using DHCP, so (1) everybody here is not using static IP's and (2) DVR's do not need to have a fixed IP address outside the range of the DHCP.

Just my experience, YMMV.


----------



## veryoldschool

Barry in Conyers said:


> My system is working fine using DHCP.


I don't think anybody has said that using static IPs is "a must", but that if you're having problems, that it should resolve them.
"If it ain't broke", don't try to fix it. :lol:


----------



## E91

Barry in Conyers said:


> My system is working fine using DHCP, so (1) everybody here is not using static IP's and (2) DVR's do not need to have a fixed IP address outside the range of the DHCP.
> 
> Just my experience, YMMV.


Fair enough. You are not the only one on these boards who has had a similar experience. So, clearly my statement was too strong. MANY of us are using fixed IP addresses outside the range of DHCP.

Just out of curiosity, Barry, would up mind telling us a bit about your setup?


----------



## E91

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think anybody has said that using static IPs is "a must", but that if you're having problems, that it should resolve them.
> "If it ain't broke", don't try to fix it. :lol:


Yup, but Barry was right to point out that my statement was far too strong. In fact, before I started to have issues, I was also doing fine with DHCP.


----------



## RunnerFL

E91 said:


> I think this is starting to get into an unproductive direction.
> 
> Anything that has a connection to the internet in my house, whether wired or wireless, shows up when I pull up the router's setup screen.
> 
> However, like everybody else here, I set up static IPs outside the range of the DHCP using the HR24's menus. It wasn't a "DHCP reservation" since it was assigned via DHCP at all.
> 
> In any case, sounds like everybody here knows what we are talking about, so whether we call it "static IPs is not really all that important. The main thing is the DVRs need to have an fixed IP address outside the range of the DHCP.


Ugh, nevermind.... I should no better than to chime in on a thread that covers what I actually do for a living...


----------



## E91

RunnerFL said:


> Ugh, nevermind.... I should no better than to chime in on a thread that covers what I actually do for a living...


Nah, as pretty much is always the case when I've seen you chime in, you were being helpful as hell. I always find your comments useful, and its quite clear that you've forgotten more about networks than I'll ever learn.

So, please don't take offense, I was just trying to be clear about exactly what we had done to get things working.

Either way, know that your input is very much appreciated.

Anyway, I apologize if it seemed like I was discounting what you were saying. That wasn't my intent.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

E91 said:


> Fair enough. You are not the only one on these boards who has had a similar experience. So, clearly my statement was too strong. MANY of us are using fixed IP addresses outside the range of DHCP.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, Barry, would up mind telling us a bit about your setup?


My system layout is shown by the attached pdf file.

Everything is self-installed and I think the MRV status is "unsupported". Phy Levels are 42 for the HR-24's and 24 for the H24 (longer coax run). Phy Rate Mesh values are between 249 and 253 on all three boxes.

MRV, D*oD and TVApps all work fine with no network drop-offs using either DECA or Ethernet. I have not tried MediaShare or DirecTV2PC.

The WRT54G (a router, 5-port switch and wireless access point in a single enclosure) firmware is version 4.20.7. There is a later firmware version (4.21.1), but there is nothing in it that I need. DHCP starts at 192.168.1.101 and 12 DHCP clients are allowed. DHCP lease time is 24 hours and the DirecTV boxes keep the same IP addresses unless I reset the router. UPnP, IPSec, PPTP and port forwarding are disabled. LT2P is enabled so TVApps will initialize following a receiver restart. I use Wifi (G only), but it has nothing to do with the DirecTV part of my network.

The WRT54G and it's settings are pretty mundane, so I doubt that is why DHCP works for me. My system is all Hx24 and maybe that matters. One possible factor is that all of my coax runs from the splitter to the receivers are "clean" (no PI's, no ICK's, etc.). Another is that my cable modem, router, 3Com switch and all receivers are on UPS's with automatic voltage regulation (AVR).

If anyone can think of other factors that might matter, please feel free to ask. It is important for DHCP to work; neither the DirecTV installation or tech support systems are capable of handling anything else.


----------



## jlangner

Thanks all. This thread helped me. I had called Direct TV and all they told me was to reset the network connection to default and reconnect if it happened. I got tired of doing this every couple of days. No problems since I st it up static. Too bad DTV's customer support doesn't suggest this


----------



## joed32

jlangner said:


> Thanks all. This thread helped me. I had called Direct TV and all they told me was to reset the network connection to default and reconnect if it happened. I got tired of doing this every couple of days. No problems since I st it up static. Too bad DTV's customer support doesn't suggest this


I'm sure that I'm not the only sub who doesn't know anything about IP addresses or how to set them up or what all of those numbers mean. Probably a large majority of them don't. Having CSRs that don't know telling customers that don't know would be like the blind leading the blind. If knowing how to set all of this up is a pre-requisite for using MRV then it will never fly with the general public. That being said mine works great on an ethernet set up. I just can't use VOD without messing it up. I can use VOD when I need to, I just have to pull that wire out of the router and reset everything when I'm done. I'm happy with it though.


----------



## GordonT

Sorry if this has already been answered (I scanned the thread and couldn't find it):
As far as I know, I have never configured my D* boxes as static, but they do not show up when I go into my router (Linksys WRT54GX2) utility and display the DHCP Client addresses. When I go into the Setup screens for the D* boxes, they all have IP addresses that are within the range of the IP addresses for DHCP. What does this mean?

A possibly related question: Recently, I have started having to reset my router due to all of my networked devices (D*, laptop and desktop computers) losing their internet connections. Is this possibly related to the discussion in this thread, or is it more likely that my router is getting ready to die on me?


----------



## dsw2112

GordonT said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered (I scanned the thread and couldn't find it):
> As far as I know, I have never configured my D* boxes as static, but they do not show up when I go into my router (Linksys WRT54GX2) utility and display the DHCP Client addresses. When I go into the Setup screens for the D* boxes, they all have IP addresses that are within the range of the IP addresses for DHCP. What does this mean?
> 
> A possibly related question: Recently, I have started having to reset my router due to all of my networked devices (D*, laptop and desktop computers) losing their internet connections. Is this possibly related to the discussion in this thread, or is it more likely that my router is getting ready to die on me?


Your D* receivers have DHCP IP's. What kind of router? What's hardwired, what's wireless? Can you draw a diagram of your setup? Many have had problems with the D* receivers "dropping" from the network (likely due to DHCP lease issues) and assigning them static IP's can help greatly. Since you have problems with the entire network it's important to know if there's anything else at play; hence the above questions...


----------



## veryoldschool

GordonT said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered (I scanned the thread and couldn't find it):
> As far as I know, I have never configured my D* boxes as static, but they do not show up when I go into my router (Linksys WRT54GX2) utility and display the DHCP Client addresses. When I go into the Setup screens for the D* boxes, they all have IP addresses that are within the range of the IP addresses for DHCP. What does this mean?
> 
> A possibly related question: Recently, I have started having to reset my router due to all of my networked devices (D*, laptop and desktop computers) losing their internet connections. Is this possibly related to the discussion in this thread, or is it more likely that my router is getting ready to die on me?





dsw2112 said:


> Your D* receivers have DHCP IP's. What's dropping from the network? Is anything wireless? Many have had problems with the D* receivers "dropping" from the network (likely due to DHCP lease issues) and assigning them static IP's can help greatly. It's important to know if there's anything else at play; hence the above questions...


If your receivers are working fine with MRV, then more than likely this thread/topic has no use to you.
Back when I didn't have MRV, and downloaded a lot of torrents, I would have router problems where I needed to reset/reboot my router.


----------



## The Merg

GordonT said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered (I scanned the thread and couldn't find it):
> As far as I know, I have never configured my D* boxes as static, but they do not show up when I go into my router (Linksys WRT54GX2) utility and display the DHCP Client addresses. When I go into the Setup screens for the D* boxes, they all have IP addresses that are within the range of the IP addresses for DHCP. What does this mean?





dsw2112 said:


> Your D* receivers have DHCP IP's.


Not necessarily. It is possible that when the receivers were set up, they were set up with static IP addresses, but the addresses picked are within the DHCP range. If the receivers are not being shown on the DHCP client list on the router, they are most likely not set up for DHCP.

To make sure they are back to DHCP, reset the network setup and then perform the automatic network setup.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112

The Merg said:


> Not necessarily. It is possible that when the receivers were set up, they were set up with static IP addresses, but the addresses picked are within the DHCP range. If the receivers are not being shown on the DHCP client list on the router, they are most likely not set up for DHCP.
> 
> To make sure they are back to DHCP, reset the network setup and then perform the automatic network setup.
> 
> - Merg


It's possible, but not likely (the OP mentioned not having done it.) An "easier" way to check is system setup -> info & test -> more system info

Scroll down until "IP address" is displayed. If it says something like "192.168.1.101 (static)" then you'll know for sure


----------



## Richierich

If your Directv DVRs are within your DHCP Range (for example 192.168.1.101 to 192.168.1.150) then you will have to Assign an IP Address outside of this Range so that DHCP can't reassign that IP Address when it renew it's Leases.

Or you can use DHCP Reserved List to Assign the MAC Address of each DVR to a DHCP IP Address and then DHCP will Reassign that IP Address each time it Renews it's Leases and you will not get a Conflict or a Changed IP Address where the problem seems to arise where DHCP causes dropped devices.


----------



## The Merg

dsw2112 said:


> It's possible, but not likely (the OP mentioned not having done it.) An "easier" way to check is system setup -> info & test -> more system info
> 
> Scroll down until "IP address" is displayed. If it says something like "192.168.1.101 (static)" then you'll know for sure


Was just mentioning it in case there was a chance someone else had done it.

As for the "static" label, I had never noticed that before. Good catch!

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Was just mentioning it in case there was a chance someone else had done it.
> 
> As for the "static" label, I had never noticed that before. Good catch!
> 
> - Merg


Yes, I have known about that from the Very First Time I set mine up as "Static" and when I went into the Info Screen I was Amazed that it knew that and displayed it as such.


----------



## hasan

richierich said:


> If your Directv DVRs are within your DHCP Range (for example 192.168.1.101 to 192.168.1.150) then you will have to Assign an IP Address outside of this Range so that DHCP can't reassign that IP Address when it renew it's Leases.
> 
> Or you can use DHCP Reserved List to Assign the MAC Address of each DVR to a DHCP IP Address and then DHCP will Reassign that IP Address each time it Renews it's Leases and you will not get a Conflict or a Changed IP Address where the problem seems to arise where DHCP causes dropped devices.


While that is certainly true, and the best possible advice (which I commend you and others for), I have been using "in range" static IPs for years and currently do the same (as I'm too lazy to change what is working perfectly). I have not had a single "drop" of a sat box from my MRV setup. I'm using a D-Link 825 Xtreme dual band gigabit router in a hybrid DECA/SWiM and 2nd non-DECA box. All works well.

I am NOT recommending what I am doing. I'm just too lazy to change it and if it ain't broke, I'm not fixing it!

Your advice is the best, but I thought I would add that it can work the other way. I never turn off a DVR, but I do turn off several netflix devices and blu ray players, all of which use DHCP for getting addresses.

Using "in DHCP assignable range" static IP addresses is not recommended and may cause problems. It is better to do it the right way (as you and others suggest). In my case it just turns out it isn't necessary, but who knows, the next device I add could be the straw that breaks the camel's back.


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> Yes, I have known about that from the Very First Time I set mine up as "Static" and when I went into the Info Screen I was Amazed that it knew that and displayed it as such.


Well, isn't that speccccial! (Church Lady voice) 

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Well, isn't that speccccial! (Church Lady voice)
> 
> - Merg


Yes It Is Indeedy!!! :lol:


----------



## Steve

hasan said:


> While that is certainly true, and the best possible advice (which I commend you and others for), I have been using "in range" static IPs for years and currently do the same (as I'm too lazy to change what is working perfectly). I have not had a single "drop" of a sat box from my MRV setup. I'm using a D-Link 825 Xtreme dual band gigabit router in a hybrid DECA/SWiM and 2nd non-DECA box. All works well.
> 
> I am NOT recommending what I am doing. I'm just too lazy to change it and if it ain't broke, I'm not fixing it!
> 
> Your advice is the best, but I thought I would add that it can work the other way. I never turn off a DVR, but I do turn off several netflix devices and blu ray players, all of which use DHCP for getting addresses.
> 
> Using "in DHCP assignable range" static IP addresses is not recommended and may cause problems. It is better to do it the right way (as you and others suggest). In my case it just turns out it isn't necessary, but who knows, the next device I add could be the straw that breaks the camel's back.


Where you may have an issue (using static addresses inside the DHCP pool) is if one of those devices goes off-line. When it does, the DHCP server will think that address is available and may assign it to another device. Then, when that device comes back on-line, you'll have a conflict.

You're probably not having any issues because either those "static" devices are on 7x24, the DHCP server knows they're in use and hands out addresses around them; or when they do go off-line, no other leases happen to be expiring, so the DHCP server isn't trying to hand out any of those addresses.


----------



## jayman9207

If you assign a "static IP address" to your receiver(s) that is inside your DHCP pool of address, what you can run into is another device stepping on your "static IP receiver". Meaning the DHCP server will possibly give the same IP address from within the pool of addresses you have assigned in DHCP to another device that comes onto your network.

The DHCP server could care less about the static IP on the receiver(s) as they are not requesting IPs from the DHCP server. Therefore the DHCP server has no idea about the "static IP receiver(s)" and if a new device requests an address from the DHCP server and it just so happens that the next IP address in the pool is one of the ones you "statically assigned your receivers" then your receiver will get stepped on. The new device will receive the IP address and kick your receiver off of the network. It doesn't matter how long the receiver(s) have been powered on or powered off.

You never should assign static IPs that are in your DHCP pool to devices. If you want your receivers to always have the same IP address but don't want to setup static IPs on the receivers then you have to use DHCP reservations based on each receivers MAC address. If you are going to use static IPs always use address that are outside of the scope of the DHCP address pool.


----------



## Richierich

jayman9207 said:


> You never should assign static IPs that are in your DHCP pool to devices. If you want your receivers to always have the same IP address but don't want to setup static IPs on the receivers then you have to use DHCP reservations based on each receivers MAC address. If you are going to use static IPs always use address that are outside of the scope of the DHCP address pool.


I used DHCP Reservations to Assign a Static IP Address to each of my DVRs associating it with their MAC Address and I did not have any problems after that even though technically that is not a True "Static IP Address" but works just the same but if I had to do it all over again I would just Assign the Static IP Address outside of the DHCP Pool of IP Addresses and be done with it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> I used DHCP Reservations to Assign a Static IP Address to each of my DVRs associating it with their MAC Address and I did not have any problems after that even though technically that is not a True "Static IP Address" but works just the same but if I had to do it all over again I would just Assign the Static IP Address outside of the DHCP Pool of IP Addresses and be done with it.


:imwith: Yeah...what he said.


----------



## hasan

Steve said:


> Where you may have an issue (using static addresses inside the DHCP pool) is if one of those devices goes off-line. When it does, the DHCP server will think that address is available and may assign it to another device. Then, when that device comes back on-line, you'll have a conflict.
> 
> You're probably not having any issues because either those "static" devices are on 7x24, the DHCP server knows they're in use and hands out addresses around them; or when they do go off-line, no other leases happen to be expiring, so the DHCP server isn't trying to hand out any of those addresses.


Yes, I think that's exactly what is going on, or the router is keeping the used table fairly long. In any case, it's been that way for years, and I've never had a problem...never. In any case, I'm not recommending it, just noting that it is possible in some circumstances to not have a problem with doing it the wrong way. Some day when I bored, I'll go in and reserve those addresses, as that would be the more "correct" way to do it.


----------



## Richierich

hasan said:


> Some day when I bored, I'll go in and reserve those addresses, as that would be the more "correct" way to do it.


I don't have to do that since I have DECA which works Absolutely Fabulously, in fact I can't tell which DVR the Recording is coming from unless I look at the UPL.


----------



## GordonT

dsw2112 said:


> It's possible, but not likely (the OP mentioned not having done it.) An "easier" way to check is system setup -> info & test -> more system info
> 
> Scroll down until "IP address" is displayed. If it says something like "192.168.1.101 (static)" then you'll know for sure


First, thanks to everyone who responded to my previous post (#156). I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing, so I am quoting DSW2112'S post in the hope that it is most pertinent to my situation.

I went into system setup on 1 of my DVR's and under IP address, it shows 192.168.1.109. There is no static indication. This would appear to eliminate the scenario whereby I (or someone) set the receivers up with static IP's within my router's DHCP range.

One other thing. I just looked at the DHCP client list in the router, and now my D* boxes are listed, whereas they were not at the time I created my previous post. I guess I'll keep an eye on the DHCP list and see what happens when the lease expires.

Thanks again for all the helpful responses


----------



## Steve

hasan said:


> [...] Some day when I bored, I'll go in and reserve those addresses, as that would be the more "correct" way to do it.


I don't tie IP's to Mac addresses in my set-up, because I often move boxes around for CE testing. It's simpler for me to remember the IP address for each display location (FR is .201, Kitchen is .202, LR .203, etc.) So if I relocate an HR, I simply manually enter the address for that room on it's "advanced" networking tab.


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> I used DHCP Reservations to Assign a Static IP Address to each of my DVRs associating it with their MAC Address and I did not have any problems after that even though technically that is not a True "Static IP Address" but works just the same but if I had to do it all over again I would just Assign the Static IP Address outside of the DHCP Pool of IP Addresses and be done with it.


To be a little picky here, you are not assigning a static IP address to those devices. You are just telling the DHCP server to always assign a particular IP address to the device with a specific MAC address. 

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> To be a little picky here, you are not assigning a static IP address to those devices. You are just telling the DHCP server to always assign a particular IP address to the device with a specific MAC address.
> 
> - Merg


Merg, I am so surprised at you as you are so Smart and Aware but I guess you didn't read the Whole Post as in I said it wasn't assigning a True Static IP Address so go back and read the whole post and then you will know we are on the same page of the same Songbook. :lol:


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> Merg, I am so surprised at you as you are so Smart and Aware but I guess you didn't read the Whole Post as in I said it wasn't assigning a True Static IP Address so go back and read the whole post and then you will know we are on the same page of the same Songbook. :lol:


I did. Hence, my smilie! Just nagging on you about your terminology. 

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> I did. Hence, my smilie! Just nagging on you about your terminology.
> - Merg


Hey, I Ain't No Rocket Scientist just an Ole Guy Trying To Enjoy A Little Video Experience!!! :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen

richierich said:


> Hey, I Ain't No Rocket Scientist just an Ole Guy Trying To Enjoy A Little Video Experience!!! :lol:


Even us rocket scientists like to do that a bit (and networking isn't remotely related to rocket science)

I have been using DHCP reservations on my DVRs for a couple of years without problems. It may not work the same with all brands/models of routers, however.


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> Hey, I Ain't No Rocket Scientist just an Ole Guy Trying To Enjoy A Little Video Experience!!! :lol:





bobnielsen said:


> Even us rocket scientists like to do that a bit (and networking isn't remotely related to rocket science)
> 
> I have been using DHCP reservations on my DVRs for a couple of years without problems. It may not work the same with all brands/models of routers, however.


See. Very good use of the terminology there. 

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> To be a little picky here, you are not assigning a static IP address to those devices. You are just telling the DHCP server to always assign a particular IP address to the device with a specific MAC address.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, I thought that was what I said but if it wasn't then it was what I meant to say!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> To be a little picky here, you are not assigning a static IP address to those devices. You are just telling the DHCP server to always assign a particular IP address to the device with a specific MAC address.





richierich said:


> Yes, I thought that was what I said but if it wasn't then it was what I meant to say!!! :lol:


Nice to see fellow DBSTalkers helping each other out at every turn. 

I agree that in the end...static IP, especially with the router in control of always assigning a particular IP address, results in very stable network performance and reliability. That's been the case here for quite some time.


----------



## azarby

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nice to see fellow DBSTalkers helping each other out at every turn.
> 
> I agree that in the end...static IP, especially with the router in control of always assigning a particular IP address, results in very stable network performance and reliability. That's been the case here for quite some time.


Static IPs are the way to go. Been that way from day one and never had a problem since.

Just one note, not all routers have the ability to reserve an IP to a MAC address. The Actiontec Q1000 from Qwest does not have this capability. It's Static IP form the device or full DHCP.

Bob


----------



## David MacLeod

The Merg said:


> Was just mentioning it in case there was a chance someone else had done it.
> 
> As for the "static" label, I had never noticed that before. Good catch!
> 
> - Merg


watch for this as I have seen it listed as static even when not, I had 2 hr20 I had to actually reboot to clear this.


----------



## Steveknj

OK, I'm totally perplexed as my MRV has never worked flawlessly through two different routers (the current one I'm using has been mentioned here as working flawlessly, DIR825 by D-Link). I have three HR21s and an H21. One HR21 is hardwired to my DIR825, on HR21 is bridged using an older Buffalo G-Router and WWDRT firmware (or whatever it's called). The other HR21 and the H21 are bridged using the common Linksys gaming adapter that is recommended by DirecTV. All devices have worked with OnDemand, TVApps and even PlayOn. I'm using unsupported (via ethernet) MRV. They symptoms I usually see is either I don't see ANY devices, or, I see the other devices for a short period of time, but they usually disconnect fairly quickly. The setup I had before reading this thread was using DHCP but having the router assign the same address to each device when the lease was up. And in advanced setup on the D* boxes I typed in the IP. As a security precaution I always change the router's default IP. In this case, the router's IP is now 192.168.0.100, and DHCP range was 192.168.0.101 - 192.168.0.200 (a range of 100 IPs). After reading this thread last night I changed the DHCP range down to .150 and assigned the boxes to out of range IPs in sequence from .151 using the advanced network setup on each box. The boxes all accepted the IPs and all other networking functions work correctly, but MRV is still a no go. Any suggestion? As an aside, I have various networked devices connected to the router via DHCP (assigned addresses via MAC) that work flawlessly including a Vonage adaptor, Sony networked BD player and various computers both hardwired and wireless. Right now, I'm paying the MRV fee for basically a useless service.

Other notes, when MRV does work, FF a show tends to cause it to lose connection. I THINK (but I forget) that I have have uPnP ordered so that the Vonage box gets priority and then the HRs get the next level of priority. Anyone have luck with setting it up that way?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steveknj said:


> OK, I'm totally perplexed as my MRV has never worked flawlessly through two different routers (the current one I'm using has been mentioned here as working flawlessly, DIR825 by D-Link). I have three HR21s and an H21. One HR21 is hardwired to my DIR825, on HR21 is bridged using an older Buffalo G-Router and WWDRT firmware (or whatever it's called). The other HR21 and the H21 are bridged using the common Linksys gaming adapter that is recommended by DirecTV. All devices have worked with OnDemand, TVApps and even PlayOn. I'm using unsupported (via ethernet) MRV. They symptoms I usually see is either I don't see ANY devices, or, I see the other devices for a short period of time, but they usually disconnect fairly quickly. The setup I had before reading this thread was using DHCP but having the router assign the same address to each device when the lease was up. And in advanced setup on the D* boxes I typed in the IP. As a security precaution I always change the router's default IP. In this case, the router's IP is now 192.168.0.100, and DHCP range was 192.168.0.101 - 192.168.0.200 (a range of 100 IPs). After reading this thread last night I changed the DHCP range down to .150 and assigned the boxes to out of range IPs in sequence from .151 using the advanced network setup on each box. The boxes all accepted the IPs and all other networking functions work correctly, but MRV is still a no go. Any suggestion? As an aside, I have various networked devices connected to the router via DHCP (assigned addresses via MAC) that work flawlessly including a Vonage adaptor, Sony networked BD player and various computers both hardwired and wireless. Right now, I'm paying the MRV fee for basically a useless service.


This all underscores why DirecTv offers a SWiM/DECA delivery and does NOT support other network configurations. There are simply too many potential configuration and connectivity variables when compared to the DECA delivery that is virtually plus-and-play. While some have had success, others have not...using the non-supported network setups.


----------



## Steveknj

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This all underscores why DirecTv offers a SWiM/DECA delivery and does NOT support other network configurations. There are simply too many potential configuration and connectivity variables when compared to the DECA delivery that is virtually plus-and-play. While some have had success, others have not...using the non-supported network setups.


So your suggestion is to get the supported version and DECA? Seems from reading here, that there are all kinds of issues with that as well. I don't want to invest the money (and have to change my heritage programming plan) if this won't work flawlessly.

Can anyone point me to the prices for doing DECA?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steveknj said:


> So your suggestion is to get the supported version and DECA? Seems from reading here, that there are all kinds of issues with that as well. I don't want to invest the money (and have to change my heritage programming plan) if this won't work flawlessly.
> 
> Can anyone point me to the prices for doing DECA?


SWiM has been working here for almost 2 years...and DECA since it was in beta testing...no problems whatsoever.

Here's the best answers around how to do WHDS/MRV:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178068&highlight=Home+DVR


----------



## Steveknj

hdtvfan0001 said:


> SWiM has been working here for almost 2 years...and DECA since it was in beta testing...*no problems whatsoever*.
> 
> Here's the best answers around how to do WHDS/MRV:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178068&highlight=Home+DVR


Hmmmmm...isn't this thread about problems?

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steveknj said:


> Hmmmmm...isn't this thread about problems?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.


Its an FAQ thread.

The only "problems" I have seen relate to early installations where some sites had improper setups done or training was too new and errors made. Once this got rolled out mainstream...proper installations have been quite solid.


----------



## The Merg

Steveknj said:


> Hmmmmm...isn't this thread about problems?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.


I set up this thread as a discussion for those with issues with Whole Home and how static IP addresses can help to resolve that issue. It was meant for those that have supported MRV.

In your situation, you state that you have unsupported MRV (ethernet). I would gather that most of your issues are stemming from the fact that you are connecting almost all of your receivers wirelessly. The Linksys adapters you have, while good, were initially sold by DirecTV to allow a user to connect their receiver to their network for DOD purposes. The intent was not to use them for MRV.

If you can, try to hardwire your receivers and see if the issue persists. If it doesn't I would gather that the issue is stemming from your wireless connections. If you can't hardwire the receivers, that is all the more reason to switch to a DECA setup as one of the benefits is that you get a hardwired setup without having to run CAT5 throughout your house.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> To be a little picky here, you are not assigning a static IP address to those devices. You are just telling the DHCP server to always assign a particular IP address to the device with a specific MAC address.
> 
> - Merg


A Static IP Address technically is one that Never Changes and even though I am telling the DHCP Server to Always Assign the Same Address if it doesn't change then it is Static even though we know it is not what we would technically refer to as a "True Static Address" than once it is Assigned it Never has to be Reassigned.

I refer to it as being a Quasi Static IP Address!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> A Static IP Address technically is one that Never Changes and even though I am telling the DHCP Server to Always Assign the Same Address if it doesn't change then it is Static even though we know it is not what we would technically refer to as a "True Static Address" than once it is Assigned it Never has to be Reassigned.
> 
> *I refer to it as being a Quasi Static IP Address!!! *


*Duct tape not included


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> I refer to it as being a Quasi Static IP Address!!!


:lol:

- Merg


----------



## Steveknj

The Merg said:


> I set up this thread as a discussion for those with issues with Whole Home and how static IP addresses can help to resolve that issue. It was meant for those that have supported MRV.
> 
> In your situation, you state that you have unsupported MRV (ethernet). I would gather that most of your issues are stemming from the fact that you are connecting almost all of your receivers wirelessly. The Linksys adapters you have, while good, were initially sold by DirecTV to allow a user to connect their receiver to their network for DOD purposes. The intent was not to use them for MRV.
> 
> If you can, try to hardwire your receivers and see if the issue persists. If it doesn't I would gather that the issue is stemming from your wireless connections. If you can't hardwire the receivers, that is all the more reason to switch to a DECA setup as one of the benefits is that you get a hardwired setup without having to run CAT5 throughout your house.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks. My only concern is that since this thread is about the supported MRV that there ARE issues. I just don't want to invest the money (which I probably will do, as I'm at my wits end with this now), and still run into similar issues. The initial outlay of $150 is a bit steep so that's why I'm trying to get things working without it. Unfortunately, hard wiring is not an option as the work involved in doing it isn't worth it, and at that point, might as well just do DECA.

Isn't DECA and supported MRV one in the same?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steveknj said:


> Thanks. My only concern is that since this thread is about the supported MRV that there ARE issues. I just don't want to invest the money (which I probably will do, as I'm at my wits end with this now), and still run into similar issues. The initial outlay of $150 is a bit steep so that's why I'm trying to get things working without it. Unfortunately, hard wiring is not an option as the work involved in doing it isn't worth it, and at that point, might as well just do DECA.
> 
> Isn't DECA and supported MRV one in the same?


SWiM and DECA are part of the Whole Home DVR Service (WHDS) - also known as MRV - solution. I suspect you'd find that 99% of implimentations are working quite well at this time. There were some "launch hiccups" for some early installs.


----------



## The Merg

Steveknj said:


> Thanks. My only concern is that since this thread is about the supported MRV that there ARE issues. I just don't want to invest the money (which I probably will do, as I'm at my wits end with this now), and still run into similar issues. The initial outlay of $150 is a bit steep so that's why I'm trying to get things working without it. Unfortunately, hard wiring is not an option as the work involved in doing it isn't worth it, and at that point, might as well just do DECA.
> 
> Isn't DECA and supported MRV one in the same?


While there do seem to be some quirks with Supported MRV (DECA), it is a very stable setup. This thread and the sticky FAQ on static IP addresses really address the main issue. Plus, once set up with static IP addresses, I don't believe there has been anyone that has had an issue at that point.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

Steveknj said:


> Thanks. My only concern is that since this thread is about the supported MRV that there ARE issues. I just don't want to invest the money (which I probably will do, as I'm at my wits end with this now), and still run into similar issues. The initial outlay of $150 is a bit steep so that's why I'm trying to get things working without it. Unfortunately, hard wiring is not an option as the work involved in doing it isn't worth it, and at that point, might as well just do DECA.
> 
> Isn't DECA and supported MRV one in the same?





The Merg said:


> While there do seem to be some quirks with Supported MRV (DECA), it is a very stable setup. This thread and the sticky FAQ on static IP addresses really address the main issue. Plus, once set up with static IP addresses, I don't believe there has been anyone that has had an issue at that point.
> 
> - Merg


Since I've been using DECA for over a year, it has been basically "bulletproof", and most/all issues have been with the internet/router connection, since there isn't a "standard" router.
DHCP has worked for some and for those with problems, static IPs have resolved this if they're outside of the DHCP pool. "Maybe one user" hasn't had this resolved by using static, but even with that one, they simply added a second old router they had and connected it to their wireless router for the DECA network. This resolve their problems.

If hard wiring isn't a good option, then DECA is the only way to go.


----------



## dennisj00

Steve,

Are your wireless adapters G or N? See if your router shows signal strength. You may have sufficient bandwidth for TVapps or VOD but not for MRV. But generally they should show up but just have 'no packets' type of error unless there's something else going on on the net.

I had two HR2x on wireless N before DECA with no problems, but I went to DECA when I added an additional HR that put me over 8 tuners and required a SWiM 16.

You need a DECA module for each H or HR and one with a PI (power supply) -also known as Internet Connection Kit or Cinema Connection Kit. Probably < $100 on eBay or $149 or $200 (recent quotes) installed from D. This also assums you have SWiM. If not the D price becomes more attractive.


----------



## Steveknj

dennisj00 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Are your wireless adapters G or N? See if your router shows signal strength. You may have sufficient bandwidth for TVapps or VOD but not for MRV. But generally they should show up but just have 'no packets' type of error unless there's something else going on on the net.
> 
> I had two HR2x on wireless N before DECA with no problems, but I went to DECA when I added an additional HR that put me over 8 tuners and required a SWiM 16.
> 
> You need a DECA module for each H or HR and one with a PI (power supply) -also known as Internet Connection Kit or Cinema Connection Kit. Probably < $100 on eBay or $149 or $200 (recent quotes) installed from D. This also assums you have SWiM. If not the D price becomes more attractive.


my adapters and the router are both N.

So based on your prices, would that mean I'd need to buy a DECA module for each HR (and H) which means 4 altogether? (actually I have one "off network H21, so I'd probably do 5). At even $100 a pop, that's a lot of mullah to lay out. It was my understanding that it was $99 plus $49 for installation for the "whole home solution". Is that not correct?


----------



## The Merg

Steveknj said:


> my adapters and the router are both N.
> 
> So based on your prices, would that mean I'd need to buy a DECA module for each HR (and H) which means 4 altogether? (actually I have one "off network H21, so I'd probably do 5). At even $100 a pop, that's a lot of mullah to lay out. It was my understanding that it was $99 plus $49 for installation for the "whole home solution". Is that not correct?


The price of Whole Home has recently gone up to $199, but depending on your account history, you might get it for less.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> Since I've been using DECA for over a year, it has been basically "bulletproof", and most/all issues have been with the internet/router connection, since there isn't a "standard" router.
> ..., then DECA is the only way to go.


My DECA has definitely made my WHDVR Service "Bullet Proof" and I am just Loving It.


----------



## dennisj00

Steveknj said:


> my adapters and the router are both N.
> 
> So based on your prices, would that mean I'd need to buy a DECA module for each HR (and H) which means 4 altogether? (actually I have one "off network H21, so I'd probably do 5). At even $100 a pop, that's a lot of mullah to lay out. It was my understanding that it was $99 plus $49 for installation for the "whole home solution". Is that not correct?


No, ebay pricing is around 20 per deca plus 20 or so for a PI. H/HR24s have Deca built in but I don't think you had a 24.


----------



## Richierich

I would say that going to DECA for MRV is the Best Thing I Ever Did For MRV and I waited 4 years to get MRV so I am Very Satisfied so I would recommend anyone who is having Problems with their LAN Network doing their MRV, do yourself a Favor and GO DECA!!!


----------



## Steveknj

dennisj00 said:


> No, ebay pricing is around 20 per deca plus 20 or so for a PI. H/HR24s have Deca built in but I don't think you had a 24.


I tend not to go ebay on these things, as I'm not sure if DirecTV will support it. But, I'm still not clear on this. For my 5 boxes does that mean I'd have to purchase a DECA for each or does the $199 deal from DirecTV include all necessary DECAs (and whatever other equipment I might need)?


----------



## The Merg

Steveknj said:


> I tend not to go ebay on these things, as I'm not sure if DirecTV will support it. But, I'm still not clear on this. For my 5 boxes does that mean I'd have to purchase a DECA for each or does the $199 deal from DirecTV include all necessary DECAs (and whatever other equipment I might need)?


The $199 fee includes all hardware to get you on a SWiM system, any DECAs necessary for non-H/HR24 receivers, the Cinema Connection Kit, and receiver swap outs necessary for SWiM.

As for purchasing DECAs via ebay, don't be too concerned about DirecTV. If you are doing that anyways, your setup will be considered to be unsupported. The only way to have a supported MRV setup is to purchse the Whole Home DVR upgrade via DirecTV.

The biggest area this comes into play is that if you get an additional receiver, DirecTV will supply you with a DECA if it is not a H/HR24. If you have an unsupported setup, you would need to get the DECA on your own dime.

- Merg


----------



## Steveknj

The Merg said:


> The $199 fee includes all hardware to get you on a SWiM system, any DECAs necessary for non-H/HR24 receivers, the Cinema Connection Kit, and receiver swap outs necessary for SWiM.
> 
> As for purchasing DECAs via ebay, don't be too concerned about DirecTV. If you are doing that anyways, your setup will be considered to be unsupported. The only way to have a supported MRV setup is to purchse the Whole Home DVR upgrade via DirecTV.
> 
> The biggest area this comes into play is that if you get an additional receiver, DirecTV will supply you with a DECA if it is not a H/HR24. If you have an unsupported setup, you would need to get the DECA on your own dime.
> 
> - Merg


No, I don't intend to get another receiver. So, then the $199 (or whatever I negotiate) should cover cover my costs I'm assuming. Thanks for the info. I will be looking into this over the next few days (might also upgrade my programming package while I'm at it  ).


----------



## azarby

Steveknj said:


> No, I don't intend to get another receiver. So, then the $199 (or whatever I negotiate) should cover cover my costs I'm assuming. Thanks for the info. I will be looking into this over the next few days (might also upgrade my programming package while I'm at it  ).


If you do order Whole home DVR and want to have internet connectiviity, make sure you tell the CSR that you alos want to connect to the internet so they provide the additional DECA and PI. If you do it latter, there will be an added cost.


----------



## Steveknj

azarby said:


> If you do order Whole home DVR and want to have internet connectiviity, make sure you tell the CSR that you alos want to connect to the internet so they provide the additional DECA and PI. If you do it latter, there will be an added cost.


Thanks. I'm assuming I will need internet connectivity to do things like On Demand and TV Apps?


----------



## The Merg

azarby said:


> If you do order Whole home DVR and want to have internet connectiviity, make sure you tell the CSR that you alos want to connect to the internet so they provide the additional DECA and PI. If you do it latter, there will be an added cost.


I don't believe that is an issue anymore as the Cinema Connection Kit is now included in all Whole Home DVR upgrades.

- Merg


----------



## moxie1617

It's been two weeks since I changed over to static IP's on my HR-24, HR-23, and H24. I haven't had a box drop off of the network since. It had been a weekly occurrence before that. 

Just want to say thanks to you all for the advice.


----------



## HoTat2

Steveknj said:


> Thanks. I'm assuming I will need internet connectivity to do things like On Demand and TV Apps?


In addition to connection of the DECA cloud to your home network for DIRECTV2PC and Media Share, yes


----------



## markrogo

Yet another endorsement here. Instead of the system ultimately failing every night to support usable "trick play" across boxes, the switch to statics has mitigated things greatly.

It's not entirely clear why this works given that the boxes should have constantly received the same IP from the router, but it does appear to work. This suggests some kind of strange DHCP implementation on the boxes themselves, but again, I'm not really objecting.


----------



## The Merg

markrogo said:


> Yet another endorsement here. Instead of the system ultimately failing every night to support usable "trick play" across boxes, the switch to statics has mitigated things greatly.
> 
> It's not entirely clear why this works given that the boxes should have constantly received the same IP from the router, but it does appear to work. This suggests some kind of strange DHCP implementation on the boxes themselves, but again, I'm not really objecting.


Glad to hear it is working for you.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

markrogo said:


> Yet another endorsement here. Instead of the system ultimately failing every night to support usable "trick play" across boxes, the switch to statics has mitigated things greatly.
> 
> It's not entirely clear why this works given that the boxes should have constantly received the same IP from the router, but it does appear to work. This suggests some kind of strange DHCP implementation on the boxes themselves, but again, I'm not really objecting.


Yes, switching to Static IP Addresses works and I don't know why but all I really cared about was getting it to work not why it doesn't work. I learned more about Networking than I ever really cared to learn but I guess it didn't hurt because it helped me Set Up my Slingbox with Port Forwarding.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

worked for me but now I'm starting to have issues again w/MRV. Choppy playback, no playback and the dreaded "no audio/video packets received" error message. My COAX network is fine and I can MRV to one DVR but not the other and have switched things up at the splitter to try to isolate the issue. Finally, I removed the BB DECA unit and restored network defaults. Now the machines work great. Bottom line is that my static IPs outside my DHCP pool solved the problem for a couple of months and now they are back again. Something else is fishy...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DrummerBoy523 said:


> worked for me but now I'm starting to have issues again w/MRV. Choppy playback, no playback and the dreaded "no audio/video packets received" error message. My COAX network is fine and I can MRV to one DVR but not the other and have switched things up at the splitter to try to isolate the issue. Finally, I removed the BB DECA unit and restored network defaults. Now the machines work great. Bottom line is that my static IPs outside my DHCP pool solved the problem for a couple of months and now they are back again. *Something else is fishy...*


I suspect your closing statement is the most revealing and pertinent.

I've been running static IP here for a very long time, including with DECA, and seen nothing but stable, reliable, and unchanging results.

What I have seen in the field with some installations is that different routers "behave" differently with IP setups and configurations. Honestly, many routers have marginal documentation on properly configuring the settings. I'd start reviewing your router settings (again), just to make sure something is not askew there...


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd start reviewing your router settings (again), just to make sure something is not askew there...


Since without the BB DECA connected it still doesn't perform well [in his other thread], I'm leaning towards something else "askew there".


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Since without the BB DECA connected it still doesn't perform well [in his other thread], I'm leaning towards something else "askew there".


Probably so....just figured starting with the router might eliminate that from the "list".


----------



## DrummerBoy523

veryoldschool said:


> Since without the BB DECA connected it still doesn't perform well [in his other thread], I'm leaning towards something else "askew there".


yup.. Posted too soon on that 

don't think it is the router..


----------



## joed32

richierich said:


> Yes, switching to Static IP Addresses works and I don't know why but all I really cared about was getting it to work not why it doesn't work. I learned more about Networking than I ever really cared to learn but I guess it didn't hurt because it helped me Set Up my Slingbox with Port Forwarding.


I've read this whole thread and I'm still lost. I can find the IP addresses on the DVRs but can't figure out what to change them to. Called yesterday about a DECA set up and went through 4 different departments and no one could set it up so that there would be a SWM 16 on the work order. Somewhere in that process WH got deactivated and I had to call back today and go through several CSRs to get it turned back on. I have 6 units hooked up to a switch and it works perfectly. But as soon as I connect the switch to the router I start to have dropouts on MRV and the Router. Disconnect and reset them both and all is well again. Anyway MRV is more important to me than VOD so I'm just going to leave it alone. Thanks to all who have given their knowledge to this thread.


----------



## The Merg

joed32 said:


> I've read this whole thread and I'm still lost. I can find the IP addresses on the DVRs but can't figure out what to change them to. Called yesterday about a DECA set up and went through 4 different departments and no one could set it up so that there would be a SWM 16 on the work order. Somewhere in that process WH got deactivated and I had to call back today and go through several CSRs to get it turned back on. I have 6 units hooked up to a switch and it works perfectly. But as soon as I connect the switch to the router I start to have dropouts on MRV and the Router. Disconnect and reset them both and all is well again. Anyway MRV is more important to me than VOD so I'm just going to leave it alone. Thanks to all who have given their knowledge to this thread.


Check out this thread for info on setting up IP addresses for your receivers.

As for getting a SWM16 when upgrading to WHDVR, what is your current setup? Provide that info and we can accurately tell you what you will get if you upgrade.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

Yes, check out Merg's Post and Assign Your DVR's IP Address outside of the Range of your Router's Assigned IP Addresses. Then they will stay Assigned and not ever be used by DHCP when it attempts to assign a new IP Address.


----------



## joed32

Thanks guys but how do I know the range of my routers assigned IP addresses?

OK I checked out that thread and looked at my router and it's a WGR614v7.
Hopefully the same as the v9 that the chart shows.

It says Router IP address is 192.168.1.1 .

DHCP Pool Range
192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254

Now I go to my DVRs/Receiver and go to network/advanced set up and change the numbers to what? Sorry for being so slow to get this, I don't know what any of those numbers mean. My son bought the router and I plugged the computer into it and it works so I never had to know anything about IP addresses.


----------



## veryoldschool

joed32 said:


> Thanks guys but how do I know the range of my routers assigned IP addresses.


What make router do you have?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2617739&postcount=3


----------



## Richierich

joed32 said:


> Thanks guys but how do I know the range of my routers assigned IP addresses?
> 
> OK I checked out that thread and looked at my router and it's a WGR614v7.
> Hopefully the same as the v9 that the chart shows.
> 
> It says Router IP address is 192.168.1.1 .
> 
> DHCP Pool Range
> 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254


You can set your DVRs to 192.168.1.260 and 192.168.1.265, etc. bumping each up by 5 or 1 but 192.168.1.260 is outside of the DHCP Range of 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254.

That is an Unusual starting IP Address for the DHCP Pool so I think that is why the question was asked about what kind of Router do you have? Linksys or Dlink or what?


----------



## Go Beavs

richierich said:


> *You can set your DVRs to 192.168.1.260 and 192.168.1.265, etc. bumping each up by 5 or 1 but 192.168.1.260 is outside of the DHCP Range of 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254.*
> 
> That is an Unusual starting IP Address for the DHCP Pool so I think that is why the question was asked about what kind of Router do you have? Linksys or Dlink or what?


I don't think that will work... You only can only go up to xxx.xxx.xxx.255 for an ip address, so 260 and 265 are too large.

It looks like he'll have to change the DHCP pool size to open up some ip addresses to use for static.


----------



## Richierich

Go Beavs said:


> I don't think that will work... You only can only go up to xxx.xxx.xxx.255 for an ip address, so 260 and 265 are too large.
> 
> It looks like he'll have to change the DHCP pool size to open up some ip addresses to use for static.


That is an unusual starting address anyway but he could change his high end range limit to 192.168.1.230 instead
of 192.168.1.254 as you don't need that many IP Addresses for DHCP in a home anyway.


----------



## Go Beavs

richierich said:


> That is an unusual starting address anyway but he could change his high end range limit to 192.168.1.230 instead
> of 192.168.1.254 as you don't need that many IP Addresses for DHCP in a home anyway.


Exactly! 

Limiting the high end would be better than the low end, right??? Don't most routers start handing out addresses at the lower end and work up. If they do, then limiting the higher end of the range should prevent two devices from using the same address because some devices could already have lower #'s assigned to them. It would only be a problem for a short time anyway, as any device using DHCP would be assigned a new address after reset or when the lease expired.


----------



## Richierich

He probably has a starting DHCP Range IP Address of 192.168.1.200 and has a Limit of 55 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses so that would take you up to 192.168.1.254.

He could just change the Range Limit to 30 and that would give him a High End Range IP Address Limit of 192.168.1.229 and then he could use any number greater than 229 such as 230 or 231 or 232, etc.


----------



## bobnielsen

joed32 said:


> Thanks guys but how do I know the range of my routers assigned IP addresses?
> 
> OK I checked out that thread and looked at my router and it's a WGR614v7.
> Hopefully the same as the v9 that the chart shows.
> 
> It says Router IP address is 192.168.1.1 .
> 
> DHCP Pool Range
> 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254
> 
> Now I go to my DVRs/Receiver and go to network/advanced set up and change the numbers to what? Sorry for being so slow to get this, I don't know what any of those numbers mean. My son bought the router and I plugged the computer into it and it works so I never had to know anything about IP addresses.


You need to point your browser to 192.168.1.1 and check the configuration. If it is indeed 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254 you should reduce that to a smaller range and those addresses outside that range can be used for static IP. There is probably some help information available from the browser configuration pages which should be helpful.


----------



## moxie1617

"Go Beavs" said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Limiting the high end would be better than the low end, right??? Don't most routers start handing out addresses at the lower end and work up. If they do, then limiting the higher end of the range should prevent two devices from using the same address because some devices could already have lower #'s assigned to them. It would only be a problem for a short time anyway, as any device using DHCP would be assigned a new address after reset or when the lease expired.


I start mine at 100 and end at 110. In the office I end them at 150. Set based on need. For fixed I go low, starting at 102.


----------



## joed32

bobnielsen said:


> You need to point your browser to 192.168.1.1 and check the configuration. If it is indeed 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254 you should reduce that to a smaller range and those addresses outside that range can be used for static IP. There is probably some help information available from the browser configuration pages which should be helpful.


How do I point my browser, way over my head.


----------



## Richierich

joed32 said:


> How do I point my browser, way over my head.


What Model Router are you using? Linksys, Dlink or what?

When you Launch Internet Explorer you type in the IP Address in your Browsers (Internet Explorer) Window and hit enter such as 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.2.

Normally it would be 192.168.1.1 and then a Window will Pop up and you enter your password as ADMIN with nothing in the UserID field (leave it Blank if you have Linksys).


----------



## joed32

richierich said:


> What Model Router are you using? Linksys, Dlink or what?
> 
> When you Launch Internet Explorer you type in the IP Address in your Browsers (Internet Explorer) Window and hit enter such as 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.2.
> 
> Normally it would be 192.168.1.1 and then a Window will Pop up and you enter your password as ADMIN with nothing in the UserID field (leave it Blank if you have Linksys).


Thanks again, I got into a menu for Netgear Smart Wizard and found the IP addresses for everything that is connected now.

1 192.168.1.2	NP-20F897004724	00:0d:4b:3a:24:e6
2	192.168.1.3	JOE-PC	00:23:54:4a:09:54
3	192.168.1.5	ANDROID_22A00000SEAN-PC	a4:ed:4e:6a:38:2d
4	192.168.1.7	SEAN-PC	00:24:d2:13:0e:c9

Now what should I look for next?


----------



## RunnerFL

richierich said:


> You can set your DVRs to 192.168.1.260 and 192.168.1.265, etc. bumping each up by 5 or 1 but 192.168.1.260 is outside of the DHCP Range of 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254.


Uhh, no he can't. The limit per octet is 255.


----------



## Richierich

RunnerFL said:


> Uhh, no he can't. The limit per octet is 255.


Yeah, you're right!


----------



## The Merg

joed32 said:


> Thanks guys but how do I know the range of my routers assigned IP addresses?
> 
> OK I checked out that thread and looked at my router and it's a WGR614v7.
> Hopefully the same as the v9 that the chart shows.
> 
> It says Router IP address is 192.168.1.1 .
> 
> DHCP Pool Range
> 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254
> 
> Now I go to my DVRs/Receiver and go to network/advanced set up and change the numbers to what? Sorry for being so slow to get this, I don't know what any of those numbers mean. My son bought the router and I plugged the computer into it and it works so I never had to know anything about IP addresses.


You are going to have to logon to your router and change the DHCP Pool Range as it is basically covering the entire usable range. I usually start mine around 1.100 for about 20 devices. So in your case, that would be from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.119. Once you reset the DHCP Pool Range, you can pick an IP address for the receiver that is outside that range. In the example above, you can pick anything from 192.1681.2. to 192.168.1.99 or from 192.168.1.120 to 192.168.1.254. When you pick the IP address for the receiver, you need to go into Advanced Network Settings on the receiver and put in that IP address. Obviously, pick a different IP address for each receiver. The Gateway and DNS should be fine as 192.168.1.1 on each receiver.

Does that make sense?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Apparently, I missed all the posts on this last page.

*@joed32*, did you get it worked out yet?

- Merg


----------



## joed32

The Merg said:


> Apparently, I missed all the posts on this last page.
> 
> *@joed32*, did you get it worked out yet?
> 
> - Merg


This was my last post:
Thanks again, I got into a menu for Netgear Smart by typing in the IP address of the router into the the Firefox address box. I found what is connected now:

1	192.168.1.2	NP-20F897004724	00:0d:4b:3a:24:e6
2	192.168.1.3	JOE-PC	00:23:54:4a:09:54
3	192.168.1.5	ANDROID_22A00000SEAN-PC	a4:ed:4e:6a:38:2d
4	192.168.1.7	SEAN-PC	00:24:d2:13:0e:c9

Found a place where it says:

Use Router as DHCP Server with a box beside it that is checked.
Starting IP Address 192 168 1.2
Ending IP Address 192 168 1.51
Is this what I'm looking for?


----------



## Richierich

joed32 said:


> Found a place where it says:
> 
> Use Router as DHCP Server with a box beside it that is checked.
> Starting IP Address 192 168 1.200
> Ending IP Address 192 168 1.51
> Is this what I'm looking for?


You must have typed the Ending IP Address Wrong. Check it again but it should be something like 192 168 1 2 219 which would give you 20 DHCP IP Addresses for DHCP to use.


----------



## joed32

richierich said:


> You must have typed the Ending IP Address Wrong. Check it again but it should be something like 192 168 1 2 219 which would give you 20 DHCP IP Addresses for DHCP to use.


Typed the starting one wrong.
192 168 1.2
192 168 1.51


----------



## Richierich

joed32 said:


> Typed the starting one wrong.
> 192 168 1.2
> 192 168 1.51


That doesn't make sense. It should be something like 192.168.1.200 and the Ending should be 192.168.1.251 which you should change to 192.168.1.219 which would give you 20 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses shuch a 192.168.1.200, then 192.168.1.201, then 192.168.1.202, etc.

Where is your son? Does he live near you? He may want to get involved as this is complicated.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joed32 said:


> Typed the starting one wrong.
> 192 168 1.2
> 192 168 1.51


That'll give you enough reservations for your purposes...


----------



## RunnerFL

richierich said:


> That doesn't make sense. It should be something like 192.168.1.200 and the Ending should be 192.168.1.251 which you should change to 192.168.1.219 which would give you 20 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses shuch a 192.168.1.200, then 192.168.1.201, then 192.168.1.202, etc.
> 
> Where is your son? Does he live near you? He may want to get involved as this is complicated.


It doesn't matter where he puts the DHCP space. From 2 to 51 is more than enough DHCP space. He can then put his receivers anywhere else he wants in the range.

He's fine with what he has, no more changes necessary.


----------



## joed32

RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't matter where he puts the DHCP space. From 2 to 51 is more than enough DHCP space. He can then put his receivers anywhere else he wants in the range.
> 
> He's fine with what he has, no more changes necessary.


Thanks to all of you. So I just have to set the DVRs to any number higher than 51? 
Also should I connect the switch to the router before I change the addresses or after?


----------



## Richierich

joed32 said:


> Thanks to all of you. So I just have to set the DVRs to any number higher than 51?
> Also should I connect the switch to the router before I change the addresses or after?


After and just start your first Static IP Address at 192.168.1.255 and then increment by 1 after that for another Static IP Address.

I personally would change the Ending IP Address for the DHCP to 192.168.1.219 so you would have 20 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses as that should be more than enough devices for your home.


----------



## joed32

richierich said:


> After and just start your first Static IP Address at 192.168.1.255 and then increment by 1 after that for another Static IP Address.
> 
> I personally would change the Ending IP Address for the DHCP to 192.168.1.219 so you would have 20 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses as that should be more than enough devices for your home.


That's what I will do. Start my DVRs at 220. Will try it tomorrow. Too much football going on today.


----------



## Richierich

joed32 said:


> That's what I will do. Start my DVRs at 220.


Yes, change your Ending IP Address for DHCP to 192.168.1.219 and then start your Static IP Addresses at 192.168.1.220 and you should be Good To Go!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> After and just start your first Static IP Address at 192.168.1.255 and then increment by 1 after that for another Static IP Address.
> 
> I personally would change the Ending IP Address for the DHCP to 192.168.1.219 so you would have 20 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses as that should be more than enough devices for your home.


I doubt it matters whether the high or low addresses are removed from the pool, as my 2Wire simply starts at 192.168.1.64, leaving everything below for static use.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> I doubt it matters whether the high or low addresses are removed from the pool, as my 2Wire simply starts at 192.168.1.64, leaving everything below for static use.


With my Linksys you Assign the Starting IP Address for DHCP and then the Number in the Range, for example, 20 IP Addresses and then everything outside of that Range can be used for Static IP Addresses.


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> With my Linksys you Assign the Starting IP Address for DHCP and then the Number in the Range, for example, 20 IP Addresses and then everything outside of that Range can be used for Static IP Addresses.


I'm fairly sure my 2Wire lets me do the same with the manual setup of the DHCP pool, but I just haven't needed to change the default.
It seems that the netgears are the ones where "defaults" come with everything in the pool, so these, for those with problems, need to have the pool modified.
while this doesn't cover all routers, it's what Merg has put together so far:


*Router*
|
*Router IP Address*
|
*DHCP Pool Range*

2Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.0.1|172.16.1.33 - 172.16.1.250

2Wire 2700HG-B Gateway| 192.168.1.254 | 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253

D-Link DIR-825 | 192.168.0.1 | 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199

Linksys WRT320N | 192.168.1.1| 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.149

NetGear WGR614v9 | 192.168.1.1 | 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254

NetGear WNDR3700 | 192.168.1.1 |192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254


----------



## bobnielsen

richierich said:


> After and just start your first Static IP Address at 192.168.1.255 and then increment by 1 after that for another Static IP Address.
> 
> I personally would change the Ending IP Address for the DHCP to 192.168.1.219 so you would have 20 Assignable DHCP IP Addresses as that should be more than enough devices for your home.


You definitely *don't* want to use 192.168.1.255. 192.168.1.254 is the highest address which can be used.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> I'm fairly sure my 2Wire lets me do the same with the manual setup of the DHCP pool, but I just haven't needed to change the default.
> It seems that the netgears are the ones where "defaults" come with everything in the pool, so these, for those with problems, need to have the pool modified.
> while this doesn't cover all routers, it's what Merg has put together so far:


And I'll be glad to add to it if people send me their setup info...

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL

richierich said:


> After and just start your first Static IP Address at 192.168.1.255 and then increment by 1 after that for another Static IP Address.


Again.... Can't go higher than 254.


----------



## joed32

Router addresses are 192 168 for the 1st 6 numbers, the 1st DVR that I looked at was 169 254 5.22.

Should I change the 1st 6 numbers to conform with the router's numbers or do I just change the last 3 numbers.


----------



## The Merg

joed32 said:


> Router addresses are 192 168 for the 1st 6 numbers, the 1st DVR that I looked at was 169 254 5.22.
> 
> Should I change the 1st 6 numbers to conform with the router's numbers or do I just change the last 3 numbers.


If your receivers IP addresses are starting of as 169.254.x.x, then they are not seeing the router. Reset the Network Settings on the receiver and see if it picks up an IP address correctly using DHCP. If it doesn't, then you have another issue that you need to resolve before setting up static IP addresses.

You do have a Broadband DECA connected, correct? Basicaly a DECA that is not connected to a receiver and has an ethernet cable going to your router, right?

- Merg


----------



## joed32

The Merg said:


> If your receivers IP addresses are starting of as 169.254.x.x, then they are not seeing the router. Reset the Network Settings on the receiver and see if it picks up an IP address correctly using DHCP. If it doesn't, then you have another issue that you need to resolve before setting up static IP addresses.
> 
> You do have a Broadband DECA connected, correct? Basicaly a DECA that is not connected to a receiver and has an ethernet cable going to your router, right?
> 
> - Merg


My network is all ethernet, no Deca. The receivers all go to a switch but the switch is not connected to the router because of the problems that it causes. So that's why they are not seeing the router. Should I connect to the router and then change the numbers or should I change the numbers 1st?


----------



## The Merg

joed32 said:


> My network is all ethernet, no Deca. The receivers all go to a switch but the switch is not connected to the router because of the problems that it causes. So that's why they are not seeing the router. Should I connect to the router and then change the numbers or should I change the numbers 1st?


Connect the switch to the router and then reset the network settings on the receivers. Once they are connected using DHCP, then go in to the Advanced Setup and put in the static IP addresses.

By having the receivers all connected through one switch, you are kinda creating your own little cloud for MRV, which is the basic concept of the DECA cloud that DirecTV is using. The switch you are using will pretty much keep the MRV traffic off of your regular home network.

- Merg


----------



## joed32

The Merg said:


> Connect the switch to the router and then reset the network settings on the receivers. Once they are connected using DHCP, then go in to the Advanced Setup and put in the static IP addresses.
> 
> By having the receivers all connected through one switch, you are kinda creating your own little cloud for MRV, which is the basic concept of the DECA cloud that DirecTV is using. The switch you are using will pretty much keep the MRV traffic off of your regular home network.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks guy, I'll give it a shot later this morning. A few things I have to do first and I want to work on it with no interruptions. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## joed32

The Merg said:


> Connect the switch to the router and then reset the network settings on the receivers. Once they are connected using DHCP, then go in to the Advanced Setup and put in the static IP addresses.
> 
> By having the receivers all connected through one switch, you are kinda creating your own little cloud for MRV, which is the basic concept of the DECA cloud that DirecTV is using. The switch you are using will pretty much keep the MRV traffic off of your regular home network.
> 
> - Merg


Just finished and all is well. I will wait to see if the router has any hiccups throughout the day and to see if any receivers drop out of MRV. I suspect there won't be anymore problems now. Thanks to you and the other posters who helped for being so patient with me. Now I know how to do something that my son doesn't.


----------



## toneman

Go Beavs said:


> I don't think that will work... You only can only go up to xxx.xxx.xxx.255 for an ip address, so 260 and 265 are too large.





RunnerFL said:


> Uhh, no he can't. The limit per octet is 255.


LOL I know he was just trying to be helpful, but the kind of misinformation like the one that he gave out is what happens when (some) folks try to play network engineer in real life... :lol:


----------



## Richierich

toneman said:


> LOL I know he was just trying to be helpful, but the kind of misinformation like the one that he gave out is what happens when (some) folks try to play network engineer in real life... :lol:


Thanks for Chiming in and Helping me and him get it straight as I didn't know you couldn't go above .255 so I learned something.


----------



## joed32

Just had to reset the router, may not mean anything but time will tell.


----------



## JimInNJ

richierich said:


> Thanks for Chiming in and Helping me and him get it straight as I didn't know you couldn't go above .255 so I learned something.


PLEASE DON'T USE .255! It is typically configured as a "Broadcast' address. Very strange things can happen!

*http://learn-networking.com/network-design/how-a-broadcast-address-works*


----------



## The Merg

JimInNJ said:


> PLEASE DON'T USE .255! It is typically configured as a "Broadcast' address. Very strange things can happen!
> 
> *http://learn-networking.com/network-design/how-a-broadcast-address-works*


Correct. Each octet has 255 usable addresses, so starting at 0 that means you can go up to 254.

- Merg


----------



## Kev4Bama

I am about to convert my system to a SWM/DECA/Broadband DECA setup in the next few days. Is making a static DNS address on each reciever something everyone needs to do or is it just hit and miss? I looked at my router settings and it starts at 192.168.2.100 and it is set on 50 maximum clients, so would this mean my static address would be 192.168.2.151, ect ect? I saw where I can input my own static addresses in the router as well but only 3 I think. Is this a problem everyone experiences and needs to be done when setting everything up or does it just depend on the situation. I have talked to a few people that have said for most it isnt an issue so I didnt know if I should go ahead and do it from the get go or not?


----------



## Richierich

Kev4Bama said:


> I am about to convert my system to a SWM/DECA/Broadband DECA setup in the next few days. Is making a static DNS address on each reciever something everyone needs to do or is it just hit and miss? I looked at my router settings and it starts at 192.168.2.100 and it is set on 50 maximum clients, so would this mean my static address would be 192.168.2.151, ect ect? I saw where I can input my own static addresses in the router as well but only 3 I think. Is the a problem everyone experiences and needs to be done when setting everything up or does it just depend?


Actually, if the Starting IP Address was 192.168.2.100 and you had 50 Assignable IP Addresses in your DHCP Range then it would End at 192.168.2.149 but I would Decrease it to 20 unless you had more Devices than that in your home.

I would change the Maximum Clients to 20 Clients so you can Start your Static IP Addresses at 192.168.2.120 and then Increment each one by one!!!

Do you really need 50 Clients for DHCP??? No.


----------



## Kev4Bama

no that was the default I guess, would it matter though for purposes of learning to leave it on 50 and start with .151, .152,.153 and so on?


----------



## Richierich

Kev4Bama said:


> no that was the default I guess, would it matter though for purposes of learning to leave it on 50 and start with .151, .152,.153 and so on?


I would change it to something more reasonable like 20 or 30 but 50 is way too much!!!


----------



## Kev4Bama

Is this a problem for everyone though and something that just needs to be done in all cases? or does it just depend? If it does need to be done is it as simple as once the recievers find the router go into advanced setup,change the last 3 numbers and click connect now?


----------



## Richierich

Kev4Bama said:


> Is this a problem for everyone though and something that just needs to be done in all cases? or does it just depend


There have been an awful lot of posters who have stated that Static IP Addresses help to normalize the process where there are not dropped DVRs, etc.

So most people here will tell you that Static IP Addresses help to give you a more stable environment but YMMV!!!

Do a Search and you will find a Plethora of Posts embracing Static IP Addresses!!!


----------



## Kev4Bama

I also noticed Merg said to put the submask at 255.255.255.0 my current default on the receiver is 255.255.0.0 when it actually connects to the router will this change or again is this something I have to do manually?


----------



## Richierich

Kev4Bama said:


> I also noticed Merg said to put the submask at 255.255.255.0 my current default on the receiver is 255.255.0.0 when it actually connects to the router will this change or again is this something I have to do manually?


That Subnet Address will always be the same and it doesn't change.


----------



## Kev4Bama

So stay with the current one I have and don't change it to the one that Merg mentions at the start of this thread ?



richierich said:


> That Subnet Address will always be the same and it doesn't change.


----------



## Richierich

Use 255.255.255.0 as your Subnet Mask IP Address.


----------



## The Merg

Kev4Bama said:


> Is this a problem for everyone though and something that just needs to be done in all cases? or does it just depend


Some people have found that when using DHCP addressing (where the router automatically assigns an IP address to a device), that the receivers can sometimes appear to drop off the network and will not see each other.

I would recommend that you just use DHCP unless you notice that you are having issues. Once the DECA is hooked up, reset the network settings on each receiver so that they pick up the IP address from the router. If you start to have issues then look into using static IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Kev4Bama said:


> I also noticed Merg said to put the submask at 255.255.255.0 my current default on the receiver is 255.255.0.0 when it actually connects to the router will this change or again is this something I have to do manually?


If you Reset Network Settings and let the router set up the IP address on your receivers using DHCP, it will automatically configure the DNS and Subnet Mask fields for you as well.

- Merg


----------



## Kev4Bama

Thanks Merg!


----------



## E91

Oddly, I have recently abandoned the fixed IP address approach - which I earlier had found was essential to keeping receivers from dropping off DECA. I abandoned the approach mostly because I was messing around with a new DSL modem (which I wound up returning). So far, I'm having no problems at all. So something must have changed in the way the network is functioning. 

Let's see what happens over the long haul though!


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Some people have found that when using DHCP addressing (where the router automatically assigns an IP address to a device), that the receivers can sometimes appear to drop off the network and will not see each other.
> 
> I would recommend that you just use DHCP unless you notice that you are having issues. Once the DECA is hooked up, reset the network settings on each receiver so that they pick up the IP address from the router. If you start to have issues then look into using static IP addresses.
> 
> - Merg


Very Well Stated!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> Some people have found that when using DHCP addressing (where the router automatically assigns an IP address to a device), that the receivers can sometimes appear to drop off the network and will not see each other.
> 
> I would recommend that you just use DHCP unless you notice that you are having issues. Once the DECA is hooked up, reset the network settings on each receiver so that they pick up the IP address from the router. If you start to have issues then look into using static IP addresses.
> 
> - Merg


For those with DECA...that indeed is very, very solid. Not one single lost connection since day one with that arrangement here.


----------



## Kev4Bama

Thanks for the feedback , I cant wait to hook everything up in a few days


----------



## joed32

The Merg said:


> Connect the switch to the router and then reset the network settings on the receivers. Once they are connected using DHCP, then go in to the Advanced Setup and put in the static IP addresses.
> 
> By having the receivers all connected through one switch, you are kinda creating your own little cloud for MRV, which is the basic concept of the DECA cloud that DirecTV is using. The switch you are using will pretty much keep the MRV traffic off of your regular home network.
> 
> - Merg


MRV is working great but the router needs to be reset when my son logs on with wireless and I have to reset it about once a day because my computer just drops off. No MRV dropouts at all.


----------



## The Merg

joed32 said:


> MRV is working great but the router needs to be reset when my son logs on with wireless and I have to reset it about once a day because my computer just drops off. No MRV dropouts at all.


Try setting up reserved DHCP on your router for your son's wireless device and your PC. That _should_ help to prevent the drop offs. There should be somewhere in the router setup where you can enter in the MAC address of your devices and enter in an IP address that they should retain every time they connect. In this case, since you are entering the IP address on the router setup, you will want to select an IP address that is within the DHCP range of the router (thus DHCP reservation or static DHCP as it is called).

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Try setting up reserved DHCP on your router for your son's wireless device and your PC. That _should_ help to prevent the drop offs. There should be somewhere in the router setup where you can enter in the MAC address of your devices and enter in an IP address that they should retain every time they connect. In this case, since you are entering the IP address on the router setup, you will want to select an IP address that is within the DHCP range of the router (thus DHCP reservation or static DHCP as it is called).
> 
> - Merg


You put the MAC Address in the Wireless MAC Filter which Allows those Wireless Devices to Access the Wireless Network. With DHCP Reservations you are Assigning a Quasi Static IP Address to the MAC Address of the Device so that every time it Reassigns DHCP IP Addresses it will use that Quasi Static IP Address (which is not a Static IP Address in the True Sense of the Expression) when it Assigns that Device an IP Address.


----------



## joed32

richierich said:


> You put the MAC Address in the Wireless MAC Filter which Allows those Wireless Devices to Access the Wireless Network. With DHCP Reservations you are Assigning a Quasi Static IP Address to the MAC Address of the Device so that every time it Reassigns DHCP IP Addresses it will use that Quasi Static IP Address (which is not a Static IP Address in the True Sense of the Expression) when it Assigns that Device an IP Address.


Will look for that, you and Merg have been great, thanks!


----------



## coit

So, VOS has been telling me that people have been solving problems that were still occuring with Static IPs by using a second router in their setup.

In reading through this entire thread, I only saw of one person that did that. Have other folks here used a second router to put your DTV traffic on a different IP range to keep it off of your Wireless Router?

I believe that my problem is a faulty receiver, as it only occurs with this one, and not the other 4 in my house. However, I am looking into other solutions in case I can't get DTV to replace my receiver.

Is the network created by the DECA a gigabit network, or a 10/100? I can pick up a 10/100 router for pretty cheap, but a gigabit router is pretty expensive. I may just also buy a new N standard wireless router since the one I have now doesn't support N.


----------



## veryoldschool

coit said:


> So, VOS has been telling me that people have been solving problems that were still occuring with Static IPs by using a second router in their setup.
> 
> In reading through this entire thread, I only saw of one person that did that.


To the best of my knowledge that is the only time this has had to be done.
Some, I think, have changed routers/firmware, but in "that case" the member was using the same model 2Wire that I'm using, which hasn't given me any trouble, though I don't have much wireless activity, so this was the only difference between him & me.


----------



## coit

So, VOS, did you catch my question on the network speed that the units are on? Is it gigabit or 100 mb?


----------



## dennisj00

100 Mbs


----------



## The Merg

coit said:


> So, VOS has been telling me that people have been solving problems that were still occuring with Static IPs by using a second router in their setup.
> 
> In reading through this entire thread, I only saw of one person that did that. Have other folks here used a second router to put your DTV traffic on a different IP range to keep it off of your Wireless Router?
> 
> I believe that my problem is a faulty receiver, as it only occurs with this one, and not the other 4 in my house. However, I am looking into other solutions in case I can't get DTV to replace my receiver.
> 
> Is the network created by the DECA a gigabit network, or a 10/100? I can pick up a 10/100 router for pretty cheap, but a gigabit router is pretty expensive. I may just also buy a new N standard wireless router since the one I have now doesn't support N.


I wasn't really following the other thread, but have you swapped the "faulty" receiver with another one and also tried swapping DECA adapters to see if the issue moved with the swap or stayed with the location? That will immediately tell you if it is the receiver or not that is causing the issue.

So, if you swap receivers and the issue stays at the location, the issue is the location or the DECA there. So, you would then swap DECAs to see if the issues moves or not. If the issue still doesn't move, you might have a cabling issue of some sort. If the issue moves when the receiver is just moved, the issue is with the receiver. If the issue moves when you moved the DECAs, the issue is with the DECA.

You can also disconnect the Broadband DECA and reset the receivers. This will cause them to use their internal IP address. See if the receiver starts dropping off then. If it doesn't that will show you that the issue is either the Broadband DECA or your router.

I believe these questions might have been asked already, but don't know what your answers were.

- Merg


----------



## coit

As far as I know, I only have one DECA, attached to my HR20. The others are only connected by cable.

And yes, I moved the faulty receiver to a different location, and it also had the problem there. And the non-faulty receiver did not have a problem in either location. 

I have a new receiver coming this week. After I swap it out for the faulty one, I'll know for sure if it was the receiver, or something else weird. However, since it hasn't happened with any of the other 4 receivers in my house, I highly doubt it is anything but a bad receiver.


----------



## coit

dennisj00 said:


> 100 Mbs


Thank you Dennis. I guess VOS didn't know the answer...


----------



## barryb

coit said:


> I guess VOS didn't know the answer...


I call that hitting below the belt coit.

Lets get back to topic please.


----------



## The Merg

coit said:


> As far as I know, I only have one DECA, attached to my HR20. The others are only connected by cable.
> 
> And yes, I moved the faulty receiver to a different location, and it also had the problem there. And the non-faulty receiver did not have a problem in either location.
> 
> I have a new receiver coming this week. After I swap it out for the faulty one, I'll know for sure if it was the receiver, or something else weird. However, since it hasn't happened with any of the other 4 receivers in my house, I highly doubt it is anything but a bad receiver.


So, you have 4 H24/HR24 receivers and a HR20 for your system setup? Have you tried disconnecting the Broadband DECA and resetting the receivers and then seeing if the issue persists? If it does not, most likely your issue is related to the DHCP lease renewal. I believe you mentioned that you have already tried static IP addresses, correct?

- Merg


----------



## coit

The Merg said:


> So, you have 4 H24/HR24 receivers and a HR20 for your system setup? Have you tried disconnecting the Broadband DECA and resetting the receivers and then seeing if the issue persists? If it does not, most likely your issue is related to the DHCP lease renewal. I believe you mentioned that you have already tried static IP addresses, correct?
> 
> - Merg


I have 3 H24s (new), an HR22 (I think) and an HR20. The HR20 has the DECA connected to it, the rest of the receivers just the single coax. A technicial has been out to my house two times, and has done all the resetting of the switch and the DECA, etc.

And yes, the 5 receivers are all on static IPs, and have been for about a week. Only one receiver drops off of the network.


----------



## barryb

coit said:


> I have 3 H24s (new), an HR22 (I think) and an HR20. The HR20 has the DECA connected to it, the rest of the receivers just the single coax. A technicial has been out to my house two times, and has done all the resetting of the switch and the DECA, etc.
> 
> And yes, the 5 receivers are all on static IPs, and have been for about a week. Only one receiver drops off of the network.


Could even be the DECA.

Glad you are getting a new box out as these sorts of things drive me nuts. 

Question (out of curiosity): there's COAX going to the DECA, and then there is single ethernet cable going from the DECA to the HR20... and no other ethernet plugged into the second jack on the back of that unit, right?


----------



## veryoldschool

coit said:


> As far as I know, *I only have one DECA*, attached to my HR20. The others are only connected by cable.





coit said:


> I have *3 H24s* (new), an *HR22* (I think) and an *HR20*. The HR20 has the DECA connected to it.


H24s have the DECA internally.
The HR22 doesn't and needs a DECA
The HR20 also needs one, and has it.
You should have another DECA bridging to your home network.
This would seem there are or should be three external DECAs in your system.


----------



## The Merg

"coit" said:


> I have 3 H24s (new), an HR22 (I think) and an HR20. The HR20 has the DECA connected to it, the rest of the receivers just the single coax. A technicial has been out to my house two times, and has done all the resetting of the switch and the DECA, etc.
> 
> And yes, the 5 receivers are all on static IPs, and have been for about a week. Only one receiver drops off of the network.


If you have a HR22, then you also need a DECA for that unit too, otherwise it will not be MRV capable. Try swapping those DECAs and see what happens. Also, have you tried disconnecting the Broadband DECA as I suggested and seeing if the issue persists?

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> If you have a HR22, then you also need a DECA for that unit too, otherwise it will not be MRV capable. Try swapping those DECAs and see what happens. Also, *have you tried disconnecting the Broadband DECA as I suggested *and seeing if the issue persists?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


I hope you have better luck than I had. :bang


----------



## coit

barryb said:


> Could even be the DECA.
> 
> Glad you are getting a new box out as these sorts of things drive me nuts.
> 
> Question (out of curiosity): there's COAX going to the DECA, and then there is single ethernet cable going from the DECA to the HR20... and no other ethernet plugged into the second jack on the back of that unit, right?


Yeah, the HR20 does not have an ethernet cable connected directly to it, but rather my home network ethernet cable is attached to the DECA that is attached to it. And, my HR2*3* (sorry, I have been thinking it was a HR22) doesn't have one either I don't think.

Again, if all my H24s were having problems, then I might think it was something OTHER than the receiver. Since this single receiver has had the problem in multiple locations in my house, I see no reason to look further. After I get the new receiver in, if I have problems, then I guess I'll have to look at my home network setup.

Until then, I see no need to spend any more of my time testing out things like removing the DECA and the like. And truth be told, I'm not exactly sure which things I should and shouldn't try. I know there's a device connected to my H22, and I know there's a powered device near my SWIM in the basement. That is what creates the network among the receivers, correct?

So I know that VOS wants me to do all of the experiments, but I'm going to wait on that until I have the receiver swapped.

I do monitor the presence of the boxes on the network from a Linux box using nmap. The one box simply doesn't respond to the ping requests, while the other 4 always show up.


----------



## veryoldschool

coit said:


> So I know that VOS wants me to do all of the experiments, but I'm going to wait on that until I have the receiver swapped.


From the VERY BEGINNING, I've only wanted you to try ONE THING!
Separate the DECA network from your home network and see if anything changed. One connection change, that's all, yet you've been such an..... about it.


----------



## Steve

^ Unfortunately, no good deed goes unpunished, VOS.


----------



## sigma1914

coit said:


> Yeah, the HR20 does not have an ethernet cable connected directly to it, but rather my home network ethernet cable is attached to the DECA that is attached to it. And, my HR2*3* (sorry, I have been thinking it was a HR22) doesn't have one either I don't think.
> 
> ...


Is this the correct hook up? Shouldn't it be Coax to DECA with coax & ethernet from the DECA to HR20?


----------



## The Merg

coit said:


> Yeah, the HR20 does not have an ethernet cable connected directly to it, but rather my home network ethernet cable is attached to the DECA that is attached to it. And, my HR2*3* (sorry, I have been thinking it was a HR22) doesn't have one either I don't think.
> 
> Again, if all my H24s were having problems, then I might think it was something OTHER than the receiver. Since this single receiver has had the problem in multiple locations in my house, I see no reason to look further. After I get the new receiver in, if I have problems, then I guess I'll have to look at my home network setup.
> 
> Until then, I see no need to spend any more of my time testing out things like removing the DECA and the like. And truth be told, I'm not exactly sure which things I should and shouldn't try. I know there's a device connected to my H22, and I know there's a powered device near my SWIM in the basement. That is what creates the network among the receivers, correct?
> 
> So I know that VOS wants me to do all of the experiments, but I'm going to wait on that until I have the receiver swapped.
> 
> I do monitor the presence of the boxes on the network from a Linux box using nmap. The one box simply doesn't respond to the ping requests, while the other 4 always show up.


You asked for help and we are trying to help you. If you don't want to try what we are asking of you, why did you ask to begin with?

You have and HR20, HR23 and multiple HR24's, correct? How many DECAs do you have? You should have 3 (one for the HR20, one for the HR23, and one to connect to your router-the Broadband DECA). Also, what model of the HR20 do you have? Press and hold the Info button for 3 seconds so you get the Setup Info screen. Depending on if you have a HR20-100 or HR20-700 determines if you need a different setup.

Lastly, a simple test was just to disconnect the Broadband DECA (as VOS and I have suggested) and see if the issue persists. I have asked you mulitple questions in each post and yet you don't seem to answer each of the questions asked.

And while the HR24's are working fine for you, that doesn't mean the issue is the HR20 as it could be the DECA unit. Disconnecting the Broadband DECA or swapping the DECAs for the HR23 and HR20 are easy ways to test that.

If you don't want to "perform all these experiments", that's fine. Wait for your new receiver and I hope it works. If not, well, we gave you opportunities to work with us to resolve the issue.

If you answer my questions, I'll be happy to continue working with you.

- Merg


----------



## barryb

> Yeah, the HR20 does not have an ethernet cable connected directly to it, but rather my home network ethernet cable is attached to the DECA that is attached to it.


It should be a single cable that goes from the DECA directly to the HR20. There is an ethernet jack on the DECA module, as you know. This is for you to put a short (if you have one) ethernet cable into one of the ethernet jacks on your HR20. Your home ethernet cable is not needed with this install.

COAX > DECA > ethernet > HR20

Forgive me if I am reading your post wrong... but if its actually like you typed it, then I would say you've found your problem.


----------



## barryb

If you have the *ethernet DECA dongle *in place, thats where your receivers get to out onto the internet, and thats where your home ethernet plugs into (not the DECA module on the back of your HR20).

If your installer did not set you up with the DECA module to hook your router up to, you will need to call DirecTV to have them install this.



coit said:


> The one box simply doesn't respond to the ping requests, while the other 4 always show up.


Thats because it's not on your network.


----------



## barryb

sigma1914 said:


> Is this the correct hook up? Shouldn't it be Coax to DECA with coax & ethernet from the DECA to HR20?


No it's not, and you are correct sigma.


----------



## The Merg

barryb said:


> No it's not, and you are correct sigma.


That was my thinking as well, which is why I asked for how many DECA units he has set up. I'm wondering if he just has one DECA that is being used as a Broadband DECA. Until he answers your questions and my questions in full, I guess we won't know.

- Merg


----------



## coit

The Merg said:


> You asked for help and we are trying to help you. If you don't want to try what we are asking of you, why did you ask to begin with?


When I first asked, I was pointed to the FAQ that is the companion to this thread I believe. That is where I read that using DHCP can be problemmatic with some routers because the implementation of DHCP in the receivers appears to have some sort of bug where it doesn't renew its lease, or something like that. So, I implemented the suggestion to use static IPs right away, because that is a great suggestion, and takes one uncertainty out of play.

Since the problem continued, and since it has been in ONLY one receiver, I have drawn a logical conclusion that there is a problem with that receiver. And since I paid over $400 to DTV for this equipment and installation, I expect THEM to make it work, not me (and you). So, I will not be trying any of the other suggestions until the receiver comes in.

For the past few days, I have not been asking for help. I have just been documenting my experience (for the benefit of anyone else in this situation) and to carry on the conversation with you and others. The only other question I asked was what speed the network was that DTV creates, and that question was ignored by all but one person.

So, I know you guys are all DTV fanboys, and that's cool with me. Hey, I wouldn't be a 10 year customer myself if I didn't like what they provide. However, I like things much better when they just work, and quite frankly, they shouldn't be selling a product if it requires people to tinker with all of their equipment.

As for my DECA and DECA dongle, and etc, I saw it when he put it on and we put the receiver and my home theater SS amp and all back in place, but I haven't looked at it since then. He has been in there tinkering with it twice, but I have not been home. I'm sure it is installed correctly, since I can download the On Demand stuff just fine, and it passes all the tests. Whatever I typed there is probably just from remembering it wrong.

So, if you don't like the fact that I refuse to spend additional time messing with the equipment while I wait on my new receiver, then you are certainly entitled to that. However, don't feel like you have to keep responding here. The information has been very helpful, but as an engineer, my money is on faulty receiver. If anyone wants a friendly wager that I'm wrong, lemme know!


----------



## veryoldschool

*yawn*


----------



## coit

veryoldschool said:


> *yawn*


Careful, flies might get in.


----------



## coit

Just going to cross-post what I put in the other thread in case someone else runs across the same issue I've had....

-------------------

I just got off the phone with a DTV Engineer. After I described to him what I did, he said that I did everything that he would have done, including swapping the receiver locations to see if the trouble followed the box or stayed at the location.

He gave me a key sequence to type into the keyword search box that would tell the box to send a diagnostic report back to DTV. It would not work because the receiver was off of the network. He had me try changing the IP address and also restoring to default to try to get the box back on the network without having to reboot it and lose the report logs in the process. Unfortunately, none of these would work to enable the report to be sent. He is looking forward to getting this box in and taking a look at it.


----------



## barryb

Coit: did you by chance make sure that the your ethernet cable was connected properly between the DECA dongle and the HR20?

(it should *not* be between the DECA dongle and your home network)


----------



## coit

barryb said:


> Coit: did you by chance make sure that the your ethernet cable was connected properly between the DECA dongle and the HR20?
> 
> (it should *not* be between the DECA dongle and your home network)


OK, now I don't know which one is the dongle, and which one is not the dongle. I have two devices on my HR20. The black square puck thing is connected to my home ethernet. A coax from that goes to the white box that is near the HR20, and goes in one end. Out the other end is an ethernet cable and a coax, which both go to the receiver.

Sorry I don't know which is which, but they both have DECA on them. The white one says something about Home Network. And I though that the black one was the Cinema adapter or whatever.

So, I don't know if it is correct or not, but I have to think that after 3 trips out here, the tech would have the connection correct.


----------



## coit

Oh, and I guess I have a really interesting problem, as the Engineer called me back again and said that if a new receiver didn't fix the problem, he would like to come out and see my setup for himself. 

That seems like a drastic measure to take??? But nice to know that they would be willing to do that.


----------



## veryoldschool

coit said:


> OK, now I don't know which one is the dongle, and which one is not the dongle. I have two devices on my HR20. The black square puck thing is connected to my home ethernet. A coax from that goes to the white box that is near the HR20, and goes in one end. Out the other end is an ethernet cable and a coax, which both go to the receiver.
> 
> Sorry I don't know which is which, but they both have DECA on them. The white one says something about Home Network. And I though that the black one was the Cinema adapter or whatever.
> 
> So, I don't know if it is correct or not, but I have to think that after 3 trips out here, the tech would have the connection correct.


If the black one looks like this:








it's the BB DECA everyone's asked you to disconnect.

This only has one coax input, so it can't be going to the other white DECA which looks like this:


----------



## The Merg

What is the model of your HR20? If it is an HR20-100, there is a special way it needs to be hooked up.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## coit

veryoldschool said:


> This only has one coax input, so it can't be going to the other white DECA which looks like this:


Sorry, I forgot that I have two coax coming from the wall behind the TV. The BB DECA coax goes back to the power injector (?) or the SWIM, I don't know which. I was on a work phone call when he did that part of the install.

So, no, the two DECA units are not directly connected in any way.

And I was thinking the BB DECA was meaning B-Band, since I used to have B-Band converters on the HR20.


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> What is the model of your HR20? If it is an HR20-100, there is a special way it needs to be hooked up.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


hey Merg, has this hijacked your Static IP topic enough yet to have all of this split out into another thread?
"I think I might know of one to use too". :lol:


----------



## coit

The Merg said:


> What is the model of your HR20? If it is an HR20-100, there is a special way it needs to be hooked up.


It is an HR20-700


----------



## barryb

coit said:


> Oh, and I guess I have a really interesting problem, as the Engineer called me back again and said that if a new receiver didn't fix the problem, he would like to come out and see my setup for himself.
> 
> That seems like a drastic measure to take??? But nice to know that they would be willing to do that.


Happy to see that DirecTV is showing up for you.


----------



## Mike770

My setup, 1 HR21-100, 4 H24-100 via broadband DECA. Every so often, I lose connection to the Networked DVR. I am going to attempt the place the HR21 outside on the DHCP range. My question is do I do this for only the DVR or all the receivers?

Forgive me is this has been asked and answered before.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike770 said:


> My setup, 1 HR21-100, 4 H24-100 via broadband DECA. Every so often, I lose connection to the Networked DVR. I am going to attempt the place the HR21 outside on the DHCP range. My question is do I do this for only the DVR or* all the receivers*?
> 
> Forgive me is this has been asked and answered before.
> 
> Thanks


all of them


----------



## Mike770

veryoldschool said:


> all of them


Thanks. One more thing. They are all to receive a different ip address, correct? I would assume so but this MRV thing is new to me.

Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike770 said:


> Thanks. One more thing. They are all to receive a different ip address, correct? I would assume so but this MRV thing is new to me.
> 
> *Sorry for my ignorance.*


Don't be, as we've all been there at some point in time.
Each receiver needs to have its own IP address, otherwise nobody knows who to talk to.


----------



## Mike770

veryoldschool said:


> Don't be, as we've all been there at some point in time.
> Each receiver needs to have its own IP address, otherwise nobody knows who to talk to.


Thanks for your help. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## danok1

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but here goes.

Got WHDVR activated in unsupported mode. Two HDDVRs (HR20-700/HR21-200) are connected to my home Ethernet. I set the receiver IP addresses to ones outside my router's DHCP pool. The receivers connect to my network and the Internet, but in the WHDVR status screen, the both say "No networked receivers found".

I can ping the receivers from my PC, and they show up in the "Network" folder on the PC (with the IP addresses I assigned).

What do I need to do to have the receivers see each other? My router is a Linksys E2000.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Beerstalker

Did you go into the setup menu and make sure both DVRs are set to share their playlists?


----------



## danok1

Yes, I did. The receivers didn't see each other.

Turns out that one of the power line adapters I was using to connect to the router was the problem. I unplugged it and viola! The receivers see each other, I can play recordings from either one, etc.

The receivers lost access to the internet, but we really weren't using on demand or other net services. I might try moving the router and see if that works, but no rush for that.

Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## dennisj00

Or if you have a piece of coax near the router, get another DECA module (with power supply) or the Cinema Connection Kit (black deca module that includes power supply) and connect to an existing splitter port or add a green label 2 way splitter.


----------



## snsjets

At a loss here. MRV has worked well since last September using only ethernet. Using a Linksys WRT54G + Linksys 5-port switch. Now both HR22s drop off the network consistently. Changed receiver IPs to a value outside router DHCP, set up MAC filtering for all wireless devices, and tried different ethernet positions on the router and switch. After network reset both receivers share and can play programs just fine but any subsequent programs will not be shared.


----------



## The Merg

snsjets said:
 

> At a loss here. MRV has worked well since last September using only ethernet. Using a Linksys WRT54G + Linksys 5-port switch. Now both HR22s drop off the network consistently. Changed receiver IPs to a value outside router DHCP, set up MAC filtering for all wireless devices, and tried different ethernet positions on the router and switch. After network reset both receivers share and can play programs just fine but any subsequent programs will not be shared.


So it works once and after that it won't play anything via MRV? What exact error do you get after playing something MRV the first time?

It looks like you have a separate switch along with your router, correct? Are both receivers plugged into the switch, the router, or one in each? Try putting both on the switch.

Also, if you can just put the receivers on a switch by themselves (disconnect the switch from the router) and Reset Network Settings, the receivers will revert to their internal IP addresses (169.254.x.x). If you then do not have a problem with MRV, the issue is then that your router is not handling the MRV traffic correctly.

- Merg


----------



## snsjets

It works fine initially if I reset my network but any show recorded after the reset will not be shared - I noticed this on both DVRs. As far as I know the existing programs (those recorded before the reset) play without problem on either DVR.

Yes, I do have a separate 5-port switch plugged into the router. Both DVRs are plugged in to the switch. I tried different router/switch positions with no change.

I will try disconnecting the switch from the router and see if that works. The strange thing is that my setup worked good until recently. The only thing that's changed on my network is additional wireless devices.


----------



## veryoldschool

snsjets said:


> It works fine initially if I reset my network but any show recorded after the reset will not be shared - I noticed this on both DVRs. As far as I know the existing programs (those recorded before the reset) play without problem on either DVR.
> 
> Yes, I do have a separate 5-port switch plugged into the router. Both DVRs are plugged in to the switch. I tried different router/switch positions with no change.
> 
> I will try disconnecting the switch from the router and see if that works. The strange thing is that my setup worked good until recently.* The only thing that's changed on my network is additional wireless devices.*


In all the threads about your problem, there have been just a few that had problems with a lot of wireless devices/activity on their network.
I have no idea why, but this does sometimes cause problems.
One poster simply pulled out an old router and connected all the receivers to it and had it connected to his main router. This resolved his problem.


----------



## The Merg

snsjets said:


> It works fine initially if I reset my network but any show recorded after the reset will not be shared - I noticed this on both DVRs. As far as I know the existing programs (those recorded before the reset) play without problem on either DVR.
> 
> Yes, I do have a separate 5-port switch plugged into the router. Both DVRs are plugged in to the switch. I tried different router/switch positions with no change.
> 
> I will try disconnecting the switch from the router and see if that works. The strange thing is that my setup worked good until recently. The only thing that's changed on my network is additional wireless devices.


So, if you go to receiver #2, you will see all the recordings on receiver #1 except for those recorded after a reset? Or is that you will see all the recordings, but it just won't play those recorded after the reset?



veryoldschool said:


> In all the threads about your problem, there have been just a few that had problems with a lot of wireless devices/activity on their network.
> I have no idea why, but this does sometimes cause problems.
> One poster simply pulled out an old router and connected all the receivers to it and had it connected to his main router. This resolved his problem.


With regard to VOS's comment about the old router, the point is that it is a router and not a switch. While it should not make a difference as the old router is set up with DHCP turned off, which essentially makes it a switch, the problem seems to be resolved with the use of an additional router and not just a switch.

- Merg


----------



## snsjets

The Merg said:


> So, if you go to receiver #2, you will see all the recordings on receiver #1 except for those recorded after a reset? Or is that you will see all the recordings, but it just won't play those recorded after the reset?


Yes, I see all recordings on both DVRs except for those recorded after the network reset. The programs that are available play OK on both DVRs from either playlist. If I record a program on DVR #1 then try to watch it on DVR #2 after the reset, it will not even show on the playlist on DVR #2. This happens on both DVRs.

I pulled out an old router (another WRT54G) and connected it in place of the switch. Believe it or not I am having the exact same problem! I even disabled wireless on router #2.


----------



## The Merg

snsjets said:


> Yes, I see all recordings on both DVRs except for those recorded after the network reset. The programs that are available play OK on both DVRs from either playlist. If I record a program on DVR #1 then try to watch it on DVR #2 after the reset, it will not even show on the playlist on DVR #2. This happens on both DVRs.
> 
> I pulled out an old router (another WRT54G) and connected it in place of the switch. Believe it or not I am having the exact same problem! I even disabled wireless on router #2.


There's something else at play here. The fact that you see recordings from the other DVR means that the DVRs are "working" correctly with your network. What happens if you reset one of the DVRs (not the router)?

The other thing I would do is use the old router that you pulled out and hook up only the receivers to it. Do not connect the old router back to your main router. Make sure that wireless and DHCP are turned off on the old router. Set up a static IP address on each receiver in the 192.168.1.x range. Then see what happens and let us know.

- Merg


----------



## snsjets

Well, back to basics I guess. I restart DVR #2 from the setup menu and things were better but not flawless. Restart DVR #1 and for now everything seems to be back to normal. I spent so much time chasing network problems I didn't even think it might be one or both DVRs. Let's hope it lasts!

Thanks a bunch to Merg and VOS for the input!


----------



## The Merg

Yeah, first thing I _should have_ suggested should have been to reset the receivers. That generally solves quirky issues that pop up. Let us know if your issue returns.

- Merg


----------



## hbondy

I am having the same issue as well. That is that once the playlist has been built ( after a receiver restart) periodic updates are not making it across the network so no new playlist updates are occurring. A receiver reboot will always fix this problem as a temporary solution. As to what the problem is, it is either the way certain switches and routers are managing "broadcast" messages or a bug in the recent firmware upgrade on the dvrs. I will shortly be putting up wire Ethernet analyzer to watch this traffic and should be able to determine the root cause. Routers by nature tend not to propagate certain "broadcast" type messages over the network in order to reduce the amount of traffic over the pipes. It would make sense that dvrs would use a broadcast type message to announce updates to their local playlists which they would expect would be picked up by the rest of the receivers in a whole home setup.

I too am seeing no issues in these receivers talking to one another in terms of actual streaming content or control, just in terms of broadcast updates. Stand by...


----------



## Herdfan

Here is a situation that happened to me, that took me a while to diagnose.

I noticed that a receiver had fallen off the network, so I rebooted it. This did not fix the problem. So I started looking at the network settings and noticed it was trying to pull an IP address in the 169 range. My Airport assigns IP's in the 10.0.0.x range. I went and checked another receiver and sure enough, it was still on the network with an IP in the 10 range.

It was late, so I decided to not mess with it at that time. The next evening (last night) I went into look at the Whole Home status and noticed that another receiver was now on my network. I have 5 HD DVR's, so now I had two separate networks, with 2 receivers in the 169 range and 3 in the 10 range.

Then it occurred to me what might have happened. On Monday, I had needed a plug, so I unplugged my "broadband" DECA and forgot to plug it back in. So when the receivers went to pull new IP's, they could not access my Airport, so they defaulted to the SWiM's 169 range. The receivers that had not yet renewed an IP were still working off the Airport's 10 range.

So what I had were two separate WHDVR networks with each seeing only their receivers. And each worked fine within their network..


----------



## The Merg

Herdfan said:


> Here is a situation that happened to me, that took me a while to diagnose.
> 
> I noticed that a receiver had fallen off the network, so I rebooted it. This did not fix the problem. So I started looking at the network settings and noticed it was trying to pull an IP address in the 169 range. My Airport assigns IP's in the 10.0.0.x range. I went and checked another receiver and sure enough, it was still on the network with an IP in the 10 range.
> 
> It was late, so I decided to not mess with it at that time. The next evening (last night) I went into look at the Whole Home status and noticed that another receiver was now on my network. I have 5 HD DVR's, so now I had two separate networks, with 2 receivers in the 169 range and 3 in the 10 range.
> 
> Then it occurred to me what might have happened. On Monday, I had needed a plug, so I unplugged my "broadband" DECA and forgot to plug it back in. So when the receivers went to pull new IP's, they could not access my Airport, so they defaulted to the SWiM's 169 range. The receivers that had not yet renewed an IP were still working off the Airport's 10 range.
> 
> So what I had were two separate WHDVR networks with each seeing only their receivers. And each worked fine within their network..


Yup. That will happen. With the receivers that still had the 10.x.x.x IP address, they would not have been able to access the Internet still as the BB DECA was unplugged. The 169.254.x.x IP address is called APIPA (Automatic Private IP Address). Basically, any network device will revert to that if it is not assigned an IP address via DHCP or statically.

- Merg


----------



## chaotica

I am having problems with connecting my receiver (hr20) to my network and internet. I have a SWiM system but do not have MVR. Just 1 hd dvr and a standard receiver. The deca is connected to my Linksys WRT54G wireless router via ethernet. I cannot seem to get the hd dvr to connect to the network or the internet. Please help.


----------



## RunnerFL

chaotica said:


> I am having problems with connecting my receiver (hr20) to my network and internet. I have a SWiM system but do not have MVR. Just 1 hd dvr and a standard receiver. The deca is connected to my Linksys WRT54G wireless router via ethernet. I cannot seem to get the hd dvr to connect to the network or the internet. Please help.


Do you have another DECA hooked up to your HR20 or just the one hooked up to your router?


----------



## chaotica

Just the one hooked up to my router.


----------



## veryoldschool

chaotica said:


> Just the one hooked up to my router.


You need to complete the network with another DECA connected to the HR20, since it doesn't have one internally.


----------



## TDK1044

So, VOS, I'm a totally confused neanderthal when it comes to this stuff. I have an old Westell Versalink 327W Router. It works perfectly with my Laptops and my i-pad, but I do find my three HD DVRs being dropped from the Network from time to time.

I'm not at home now, but I think that the Router address is 192.168.1.1, so what static IP addresses can I easily assign for my three HD DVRs so that they don't get dropped? 

This stuff makes my brain hurt! :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

TDK1044 said:


> So, VOS, I'm a totally confused neanderthal when it comes to this stuff. I have an old Westell Versalink 327W Router. It works perfectly with my Laptops and my i-pad, but I do find my three HD DVRs being dropped from the Network from time to time.
> 
> I'm not at home now, but I think that the Router address is 192.168.1.1, so what static IP addresses can I easily assign for my three HD DVRs so that they don't get dropped?
> 
> This stuff makes my brain hurt! :lol:


After searching through 138 pages of its manual, the default DHCP range looks to be 192.168.1.15 through 192.168.1.47.

Setting the receiver's above or below these should keep them connected.


----------



## TDK1044

Thanks, VOS. Much appreciated.


----------



## mrdobolina

I have a question regarding the WCCK and static IP's: Is it possible to have the WCCK on a static IP address, and if so is there any benefit? Also, how do you get into it to do so? 

Honestly, I don't think it's a necessity for me to do so, as static IPs for my 3 receivers seems to work flawlessly. However, I recently got a new router (Linksys E4200), so I am in the process of monkeying around with stuff in an attempt to organize, maximize & simplify (well, simplify for my needs) my entire home network. In that process, I'm trying to assign static IPs to everything that never leaves the house. Desktop computer, printer, TV, receivers, and WCCK all fit this description. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dennisj00

You'd have to login to it's IP via browser and change to a static address. While it can be argued there's no real advantage, I, like you, like static addresses on things that never leave the network. It just makes troubleshooting easier months down the road when something starts acting up.

Check the DHCP table against it's MAC address to find the current IP.

As a side note, you might want to put dd-wrt on the Linksys before you get too deep in it.


----------



## mrdobolina

dennisj00 said:


> As a side note, you might want to put dd-wrt on the Linksys before you get too deep in it.


I'm not sure what you mean by this (I know just enough about routing to be dangerous to myself, but not enough to know everything! :lol: )


----------



## Richierich

dennisj00 said:


> While it can be argued there's no real advantage, I, like you, like static addresses on things that never leave the network.


Why can't you Assign a Static IP Address to something that leaves the House like a Laptop?

I Assign a Static IP Address to my Laptop and when I take it with me I use it and when I bring it back it reconnects using that same Static IP Address.

Am I missing something?


----------



## mrdobolina

Richierich- wouldn't it be possible that if your laptop got on someone else's network wirelessly and had the same static IP address as another client on the network that things would start to go wrong? 

I could be wrong...that happens a lot!


----------



## Richierich

I thought the Static IP Address was Assigned by your Router and once you leave the House and you Wirelessly Connect to another Hotspot using their Router then you would be Assigned a Dynamic IP Address by that Router.

I wouldn't think that your Static IP Address Assigned by your Router would stay with your Laptop as it leaves your Hoouse.

However, I am not a Network Guru and I know more than I ever wanted to know when I started to learn about Networking but that is how I see if working.

Perhaps someone more Knowledgeable in this Area of Expertise can Chime in and Enlighten Me!!!


----------



## dennisj00

Richierich said:


> Why can't you Assign a Static IP Address to something that leaves the House like a Laptop?
> 
> I Assign a Static IP Address to my Laptop and when I take it with me I use it and when I bring it back it reconnects using that same Static IP Address.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Rich, you've been lucky that you probably use the ubiquitous 192.168.1.x subnet, but in addition to possibly having a duplicate address mentioned above, your laptop won't work on another subnet. ots of hotspots are 10.x.x.x or other 192.168.x.x nets

That's the main purpose of DHCP.

Now you may have your laptop on a static on the wired port - and dhcp on the wireless for hotspot use. . . that's totally possible.


----------



## dennisj00

Richierich said:


> I thought the Static IP Address was Assigned by your Router and once you leave the House and you Wirelessly Connect to another Hotspot using their Router then you would be Assigned a Dynamic IP Address by that Router.
> 
> I wouldn't think that your Static IP Address Assigned by your Router would stay with your Laptop as it leaves your Hoouse.
> 
> However, I am not a Network Guru and I know more than I ever wanted to know when I started to learn about Networking but that is how I see if working.
> 
> Perhaps someone more Knowledgeable in this Area of Expertise can Chime in and Enlighten Me!!!


A static IP is just that -- NOT assigned by the router's DHCP. Everyone keeps using the terminology of a RESERVED DHCP address as a Static - it's not - even though it won't change.

That's another reason I use Statics for things that don't travel. If I change routers, I don't have to put in a lot (or any) reservations.


----------



## Richierich

I actually don't use a "TRUE" Static IP Address but a "Quasi" Static IP Address within the DHCP Reservations List where when the Lease Expires and the Router goes to Assign you a New IP Address with a New Lease it looks in the DHCP Reservations List for the MAC Address of the Laptop and finds the "Reserved" or "Static" IP Address associated with the MAC Address and Reassigns that Reserved IP Address to my Laptop.

When I leave my house and go to a Hotspot the Router at the Hotspot Assigns my Laptop a "Dynamic" IP Address to use temporarily while I am there so I can connect to the Internet.


----------



## mrdobolina

DHCP Reservations - I've heard about this, but for some reason I've never really understood it. I start to read up on it and am immediately confused.

RR - I'm pretty green in the area of routing/networking, too. Only really recently "dug in" to it when I started getting my receivers all networked. Static IPs are assigned at the DEVICE level, not at the router level. For instance, you set the static IP for a sat receiver via the receiver's menu on the Advanced Networking menu page. 

I'm still not sure I want to even attempt to get into the WCCK's setup page. I'm kinda thinking I'll just leave well enough alone! :grin: It might be fun to try as a weekend project, though.

*just saw your reply. Sounds like you don't have any green on you!


----------



## Richierich

The reason I don't have a problem when I leave home is that I have "Reserved" IP Addresses that I refer to as "Quasi" Static IP Addresses that are Assigned by my Router and Not at the Device Level. They are "Static" in that their IP Address is Never Changed but just Reassigned to the same IP Address.


----------



## dennisj00

Which really means you're using DHCP and all the discussion about STATIC addresses for your laptop is moot!


----------



## Richierich

dennisj00 said:


> Which really means you're using DHCP and all the discussion about STATIC addresses for your laptop is moot!


No, it is not Moot as not everyone knows the difference between the two.


----------



## Bluegrassman

I'd like to thank you guys for the excellent info and the write up in the FAQ regarding multiroom viewing and static ip
It took only a few days before I began having issues with my DVRs dropping out. Assigning a static ip outside of the DHCP range to each DVR completely solved the problem. And that is such an unbelievably easy fix!! Thanks again, you guys rock! :icon_bb:


----------



## chicho.misho

Greetings,

New member here, registered specifically to share my experience troubleshooting whole-home/MRV. I believe it may help others and add more detail on how MRV works to the knowledge base of this forum.

As a beta tester of whole-home I was allowed to keep using it with my initial (current) setup - wired ethernet, no DECA (and no support).

My equipment:

2 x HR22-100 DVRs
1 x H23-600 receiver
1 x HR10-250 DVR (Tivo) - doesn't play with other equipment in MRV
Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH router running Buffalo firmware (not DD-WRT)
Everything has been working fine for over 2 years (when I got the router) until mid August this year. Then the two HR22's started losing connection to each other (occasionally at first), as well as the H23 could not see the DVRs. First I thought it might be related to the software update my DVRs received on 8/14, as I haven't done any changes to my network. Other functionality like DIRECTV2PC and VOD was not affected, so the network was fine - all DirecTV equipment was using DHCP at the time. Then at some point MRV went completely down (DTV2PC and VOD still working), but I didn't have much time to troubleshoot...

This weekend I finally decided it was time to get it fixed as the NHL season began and I really use MRV during the season. First thing was to set up the DVRs with static IPs - didn't help. Rebooting everything, including the router worked for few minutes, then connectivity between DVRs went down again. I tried many other things like changing the gateway on the DVRs so they don't have Internet access, or subnet mask (to change their broadcast) - nothing worked. Only when the router was powered off, the DVRs could see each others recordings - they are connected to an internal gigabit switch, not directly to the router, so LAN is still up when the router is off.

I was about to get started with installing DD-WRT firmware on the router, but I noticed that every time I made changes to the network settings on the DVRs, Windows Media Player (Library View) was showing the DVRs for a few seconds, then they would disappear for a few (not at the same time), and so on for about 2 hours. After that they would stabilize and stay in WMP - confirmed it on multiple PCs. That got me thinking in a different direction (after replacing several LAN cables) and I ran "arp -a" on the PC and saw a bunch of 169.254.x.x entries, all with the MAC address of my router. I did a traceroute on few of them, and they were all going out outside my LAN to my ISP (TWC).

Some of you probably know about "Link-Local" address space - 169.254.0.0/16. More info here http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3927.txt

You can also see Link-Local as the last line in Advanced Network settings on your DVR. If it is empty, MRV will not work!

It turned out that one (or more) of my ISP routers advertise routes to 169.254.x.x, so these routes were picked up by my Buffalo router and all packets in the 169.254.x.x address space were forwarded there. That explains the 2-hour "hesitation" shown in WMP - the DVRs were changing their Link-Local addresses in an effort to establish connectivity, but everything was being forwarded outside my LAN.

Once I figured it out, the fix was easy - added a static route on my Buffalo - 169.24.x.x is sent back to one of the DVRs 192.168.x.x address. MRV came back right away and is rock-solid.

Not sure who's to blame here - my router, or my ISP - but I'm leaning towards the ISP, as 169.254/16 is not supposed to be routed, see the link above. A cheap home router is excused from not adhering to the RFC standards, but an ISP is not.

Be aware that while the DVRs are using the assigned IP for VOD and DIRECTV2PC, they use Link-Local 169.254.x.x to communicate between them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lflorack

I've had two HR20's for several years connected via hardwire and running in LAN/unsupported Whole Home mode - using DHCP addresses and never had any issue with DVRs disconnecting until about 10 days ago. Rebooting one or both of the DVR's would fix thie issue for a while. A few days after that started, I upgraded one of the HR20's to a Genie (HR44-700) and for the first day or so, the issue continued with the remaining HR20. Then it settled down, To avoid future issues, I decided to set up the DVRs with fixed IP addresses (NOT DHCP Reserved addresses) as is being discussed in this thread. So, I set up the HR20 with a fixed IP address that was outside of the DHCP pool and it worked fine. The DVRs talked to each other well and the recorded lists were shared, recordings were shareable, etc.

Here's my potential issue and question (sorry if it's a stupid question). I use the iPad/iPhone-based Roomie Remote to control my two A/V systems. Roomie uses IP addresses to control IP capable devices (including the DVRs). Devices that are only IR capable are controlled via an IP to IR converter. Anyway, Roomie can't see the DVR with the fixed address. (BTW, I will also pursue this issue with Roomie.) The question for the experts here: _*Does the use of the DECA/Coax network for the DVRs or the use of fixed IP addresses somehow hide the DVR(s) from my home network? *_ Roomie can't seem to find the DVRs with the fixed address and I don't see the hardwired/fixed IP DVRs on the Router either.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peds48

I've had two HR20's for several years connected via hardwire and running in LAN/unsupported Whole Home mode - using DHCP addresses and never had any issue with DVRs disconnecting until about 10 days ago. Rebooting one or both of the DVR's would fix thie issue for a while. A few days after that started, I upgraded one of the HR20's to a Genie (HR44-700) and for the first day or so, the issue continued with the remaining HR20. Then it settled down, To avoid future issues, I decided to set up the DVRs with fixed IP addresses (NOT DHCP Reserved addresses) as is being discussed in this thread. So, I set up the HR20 with a fixed IP address that was outside of the DHCP pool and it worked fine. The DVRs talked to each other well and the recorded lists were shared, recordings were shareable, etc.

Here's my potential issue and question (sorry if it's a stupid question). I use the iPad/iPhone-based Roomie Remote to control my two A/V systems. Roomie uses IP addresses to control IP capable devices (including the DVRs). Devices that are only IR capable are controlled via an IP to IR converter. Anyway, Roomie can't see the DVR with the fixed address. (BTW, I will also pursue this issue with Roomie.) The question for the experts here: Does the use of the DECA/Coax network for the DVRs or the use of fixed IP addresses somehow hide the DVR(s) from my home network? Roomie can't seem to find the DVRs with the fixed address and I don't see the hardwired/fixed IP DVRs on the Router either.

Thanks in advance.
not sure what your issue is, but I can tell you that for your network it does not matter if you are using static over coax or static over UTP. these are only transport method and the delivery is the same. even using DHCP over either transport method would be the same


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00

Did you reboot your router after assigning the fixed IP - or more specifically after not using the assigned DHCP addresses? They will eventually expire and fall out of the table, but this could be confusing your RR. (reboot it too)


----------



## dennisj00

chicho.misho said:


> Not sure who's to blame here - my router, or my ISP - but I'm leaning towards the ISP, as 169.254/16 is not supposed to be routed, see the link above. A cheap home router is excused from not adhering to the RFC standards, but an ISP is not.


The router shouldn't be forwarding the 169 packets. Check with Buffalo for a firmware update or better yet, install dd-wrt.


----------



## lflorack

peds48 said:


> not sure what your issue is, but I can tell you that for your network it does not matter if you are using static over coax or static over UTP. these are only transport method and the delivery is the same. even using DHCP over either transport method would be the same
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Thank you.


----------



## lflorack

dennisj00 said:


> Did you reboot your router after assigning the fixed IP - or more specifically after not using the assigned DHCP addresses? They will eventually expire and fall out of the table, but this could be confusing your RR. (reboot it too)


I did not reboot either the router or the iPad (w/Roomie). I will retry this all tonight. Thank you. I'll let you know.


----------



## peds48

lflorack said:


> Here's my potential issue and question (sorry if it's a stupid question). I use the iPad/iPhone-based Roomie Remote to control my two A/V systems. Roomie uses IP addresses to control IP capable devices (including the DVRs). Devices that are only IR capable are controlled via an IP to IR converter. Anyway, Roomie can't see the DVR with the fixed address. (BTW, I will also pursue this issue with Roomie.) The question for the experts here: _*Does the use of the DECA/Coax network for the DVRs or the use of fixed IP addresses somehow hide the DVR(s) from my home network? *_ Roomie can't seem to find the DVRs with the fixed address and I don't see the hardwired/fixed IP DVRs on the Router either.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Correct me if I am wrong. but aren't this IP to IR "dongles" supposed to get their own IP addresses and as such the Roomie app is supposed to "see" the "dongles" and not the DVR. I would assume that you would assign DVR commands to the "dongles" no?


----------



## lflorack

Correct me if I am wrong. but aren't this IP to IR "dongles" supposed to get their own IP addresses and as such the Roomie app is supposed to "see" the "dongles" and not the DVR. I would assume that you would assign DVR commands to the "dongles" no?


You are correct but the DirecTV DVRs are IP controlled and don't need to use the IP to IR converter. Sorry I made my original post confusing by putting in information about my setup that wasn't actually part of the issue. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lflorack

Tonight when I got home, i noticed that both DVRs had been updated last night and were rebooted. Perhaps as a result, the HR44 couldn't see the HR20. I then proceeded to change both to static IP addresses and reboot them both. They both came back up with their new addresses and able to see the other. In addition, Roomie Remote can see and control them both too. We'll see if this solves the original 'dropping off the net' issue over the long term, but for right now all is well.

Thanks to all for your help. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lflorack

Unfortunately, even with the newly added static IP addresses, the HR20 seems to stop seeing the HR44 or visa versa every few days. This started a few days prior to my upgrade to the HR44 so I'm pretty sure it's not that. I even replaced one of my two HR20's with the new Genie. I guess I chose the wrong one? Rebooting always beings them back. Is their an easier way?

Also, any other troubleshooting ideas other than just replacing the HR20?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lflorack

I'm staring to see a pattern with this loss of DVR connectivity (it happened again yesterday). I'm not positive yet but it appears that the HR44 and HR20 lose connectivity with each other whenever either receive a software update or are rebooted for any other reason. It seems that one or the other of my DVRs have been receiving numerous updates over the past few weeks and each time, I then need to reboot both of them so they can see each other again. Both of them are on UPS/conditioner units so I'll have to keep an eye on this to confirm its due to software updates/reboots.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## mrdobolina

Question: I am moving from Static IPs to DHCP Reservations. A couple of questions:

Will I be ok if I don't "delete" the static IP from my D* receivers but still reserve the IP address in my router's DHCP reservations page? Also, I have opened up my DHCP range to include the IP addresses that are currently assigned staticly on the receivers. Should I expect those to show up on my router's routing table? Finally, if I wanted to "delete" the static IPs from my D* receivers, how would I go about doing that? 

Thanks!


----------



## peds48

mrdobolina said:


> Question: I am moving from Static IPs to DHCP Reservations. A couple of questions:
> 
> Will I be ok if I don't "delete" the static IP from my D* receivers but still reserve the IP address in my router's DHCP reservations page? It should not make a difference
> 
> Also, I have opened up my DHCP range to include the IP addresses that are currently assigned staticly on the receivers. Should I expect those to show up on my router's routing table?  I would think so
> 
> Finally, if I wanted to "delete" the static IPs from my D* receivers, how would I go about doing that? select "restore defaults" from the network set up menu
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mrdobolina

Thanks, Peds! I've started migrating all of my static IPs to DHCP reservations.


----------



## dennisj00

I wouldn't be surprised to see a thread "Glitches increase after setting HRs back to DHCP".


----------



## Laxguy

That's not been my experience at all. 

What is to be gained by DHCP reservations these days? Yes, for GenieGo, but DVRs? I am under the impression that whatever static IPs or reservations fixed has long passed.


----------



## peds48

I am of the believe that network management is done more intelligently by the router than by a human, at least in residential networks.


----------



## Bohica

Depends on how intelligent the human is ......


----------



## inkahauts

I have a hard time finding any need for static anything in a home environment personally.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inkahauts said:


> I have a hard time finding any need for static anything in a home environment personally.


We've used a reserved IP with WPA2 security on all WIFI in this household for many years.

Our WIFI is *rock solid* throughout the home, and has never had any operational, connection, or performance issues. Considering the current setup to support more than 24 reserved WIFI devices (including family members who come by with their tablets and other devices)...that seems like a good thing.

In working with a significant Moca/DECA network of DirecTV hardware - all network/Internet enabled - having this reliability has proven to work out well using a reserved IP setup. It has also made things very easy and reliable as the equipment has changed over the years.


----------



## peds48

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We've used a reserved IP with WPA2 security on all WIFI in this household for many years.


but the question is why?

the same should be achieved using DHCP, with less effort!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

peds48 said:


> but the question is why?
> 
> the same should be achieved using DHCP, with less effort!


Why - by choice.

There are a few routers (only certain models) that simply don't retain a solid WIFI signal in DHCP IP mode - they _*should*_ - but they don't. I've seen 2 cases where this has happened....WIFI dropped off, and DHCP took as much as 20 seconds to reestablish the IP. This tends to happen not only in limited device cases, but when there are a larger number of DHCP IPs being assigned by the router.

Grant it...it's an exception situation for most folks...but it happens. reserved IP eliminates the issue.

One last tidbit - by assigning a reserved IP...one can keep easy track of which device has what IP for diagnostic purposes.


----------



## mrdobolina

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Why - by choice.


Yep. It's a choice I made. First of all, I'm pretty organized and like to keep track of things like this. By using DHCP reservations, I am able to "rename" the devices I have reserved. For instance, I have 2 Vizio web connected TVs. I am able to rename one Vizio-Living Rm and the other Vizio-MasterBed on the reservations page. Secondly, even with static IPs set on all of my boxes and a DHCP reservation for my GenieGo, I was previously unable to "see" one of my DVR lists on the GG, even though all of the apps said it was visible. Now that I have DHCP reservations for all and have reset the GG, it now sees everything and all recordings. Sure, that's anecdotal evidence at best, but it worked for me, so I'm inclined to do it. Thirdly, with all of the new WiFi enabled devices (thermostats, smoke detectors, phones, tablets, TVs, washers, dryers, refrigerators[?!], etc.) that are part of or can be added to my network, I just prefer to be able to take a look at my routing table and know where everything is so if/when there are ever any issues I can troubleshoot faster.


----------



## peds48

mrdobolina said:


> Yep. It's a choice I made. First of all, I'm pretty organized and like to keep track of things like this. By using DHCP reservations, I am able to "rename" the devices I have reserved. For instance, I have 2 Vizio web connected TVs. I am able to rename one Vizio-Living Rm and the other Vizio-MasterBed on the reservations page.


there is an app called Fing, which lets you "see" and rename your LAN. If you use static, you need to keep track of which IP are given out. these can lead to more mistakes. while DHCP is "plug n play"


----------



## tbolt

Interesting discussion.

I just checked my Router (Actiontec Q1000) and it has a setting for
"DHCP Reservations on DHCP IP Allocation".

By default, it's enabled.

So, all 30+ devices on my home network have their own DHCP reservation.

I have had extremely good luck with this router and Whole Home viewing.


----------



## mrdobolina

DHCP Leases keeps track of what ip is assigned to whuch device right in my router's interface. 

I like tinkering with it, and to each their own, right? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lugnutathome

Nice thing about Fing as it runs on IOS devices and may on Droid I love this tool!

Really wish the Apple Corps would expose the network internals so one could use the devices for signal metering and such. Hafta pull up one of my laptops or netbook for that stuff and use inSSIDer.

Have you paid up and use Fingbox? I have yet to but the nagware is annoying enough I almost have given in.

Don "I'd call it spouseware but someone would get offended I'm sure" Bolton



peds48 said:


> there is an app called Fing, which lets you "see" and rename your LAN. If you use static, you need to keep track of which IP are given out. these can lead to more mistakes. while DHCP is "plug n play"


----------

